# Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin



## Philobeado

didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin


Letterman:

One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
He said this about a 14-year-old girl.

Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.

By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.


----------



## Sarah G

Philobeado said:


> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.



The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.


----------



## WillowTree

didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao


----------



## Sarah G

WillowTree said:


> didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao



Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.

Willow does though.


----------



## Oddball

Sarah G said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.
Click to expand...

You can't be serious.

Letterman's sleazy pathetic "humorous" sliming was beyond the pale, no matter anyone's politics.


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.
> 
> Willow does though.
Click to expand...


  Sarah,, Willow is 14 years old for God's sake..


----------



## Sarah G

Dude said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Letterman's sleazy pathetic "humorous" sliming was beyond the pale, no matter anyone's politics.
Click to expand...


He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.


----------



## manifold

I usually think Letterman blows.  But this joke is actually funny.

What a bunch of thin-skinned, politically correct hypocrites we've got polluting this place now. *shakes head*


----------



## Annie

Sarah G said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Letterman's sleazy pathetic "humorous" sliming was beyond the pale, no matter anyone's politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.
Click to expand...


It was Willow at the game. You'll defend anything that meets the DNC memopoints.


----------



## Sarah G

Annie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Letterman's sleazy pathetic "humorous" sliming was beyond the pale, no matter anyone's politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Willow at the game. You'll defend anything that meets the DNC memopoints.
Click to expand...



This story is so lame, it wouldn't even meet the memopoint requirements.


----------



## Oddball

Sarah G said:


> He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.


I'm overreacting to nothing.

Unfunny sleaze is unfunny sleaze.

The "joke" also puts A-Rod in the role of a statutory rapist.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.
> 
> Willow does though.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...let's see, a girl advocating abstinence vs. a 60 y.o. man making sexual commentary about one specific, underage girl.

I know which one creeps me out.


----------



## sitarro

Sarah G said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.
Click to expand...


But somehow the Obamas are ignored. To any decent comedian, they offer a wealth of shit to laugh at but the Lettermans of the world are all so afraid of the pissed off left accusing them of racism, they keep their hack mouths shut........ pussies!

If this photo isn't fodder for any comedian, I don't know what is.


----------



## Sinatra

Remarkable.

Once again the leftists rush in to defend the indefensible.

Governor Palin was at the game with her 14-year old daughter.

Letterman used a joke regarding an adult having sex with Palin's 14-year old daughter.

That is both tasteless and irresponsible.

How can anyone, let alone a woman, condone such commentary? Disregard politics - this was simply over the line.  WAY over the line.


----------



## strollingbones

unforunately this has gone on a long time...jokes about amy carter....etc....i think kids should be off limits unless they put themselves in the limelight...ie....bristol palin is fair game...she is out giving speeches on abstinance...


----------



## strollingbones

did i miss one of the obama girls being preggies....and living with her b/f under the family roof....did they talk about getting married right at the election...blah blah blah..its a slippery slope we have already slid down


----------



## AllieBaba

Willow is much younger than Bristol.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Letterman's sleazy pathetic "humorous" sliming was beyond the pale, no matter anyone's politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.
Click to expand...


Just ADMIT you will defend any liberal for any reason no matter what they do or say.

Let us review SHALL WE? Letterman made the JOKE about them AT the game, saying her DAUGHTER got knocked up bya PLAYER AT the game IN the 7th INNING.

And which DAUGHTER was at the game? Why only the 14 year old. How you can now claim he meant her OTHER daughter is BEYOND me.

Explain how he meant that A-Rod knocked up the other daughter during the 7th inning of the game, when she WAS NOT THERE? Go ahead I will wait, you fucking shit stain.


----------



## WillowTree

once again,, it was not bristol it was willow,, a 14 year old, and once again from a 60 year old pervert who had a child out of wedlock,, what a typical leftist asshole response.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

strollingbones said:


> did i miss one of the obama girls being preggies....and living with her b/f under the family roof....did they talk about getting married right at the election...blah blah blah..its a slippery slope we have already slid down



Go ahead asshole defend a gown man telling the PUBLIC that a 14 year old Girl he does not even know had sex with a baseball player in the 7th INNING. That is what he said. Go ahead dumb ass explain how he really meant the OTHER daughter, the one NOT there.

I do not BELIEVE how low you scum can sink.


----------



## AllieBaba

So we have lefties defending racism and sexual commentary about children now.

What a huge surprise.


----------



## Oddball

AllieBaba said:


> Willow is much younger than Bristol.


Willow is a _*MINOR CHILD*_..

Where's the defense of A-Rod's (one of those pigmented people that libs all love to rush to the defense of) character??


----------



## AllieBaba

A-Rod is of age, and actually, there should be some anger over it.

Though the lefties who would typically take that on can't because they're too busy defending Letterman.


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> did i miss one of the obama girls being preggies....and living with her b/f under the family roof....did they talk about getting married right at the election...blah blah blah..its a slippery slope we have already slid down



slopes generally are slippery when democwat slime is slimed


----------



## Sarah G

You all are losing it...


----------



## Oddball

AllieBaba said:


> A-Rod is of age, and actually, there should be some anger over it.
> 
> Though the lefties who would typically take that on can't because they're too busy defending Letterman.


And we all know what a knee-slapper statutory rape is .


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> You all are losing it...



YOU have just DEFENDED attacking a 14 year old CHILD , claiming she had consensual sex with an adult. How does it feel to be so morally bankrupt that any thing is fine as long as a LIBERAL does it?


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> Willow is much younger than Bristol.





Rabid left libtards are indecent.. there's no other way to put it.. indecent!


----------



## Sinatra

Sarah G said:


> You all are losing it...



Yeah, I am.

I have a 9 year old daughter.

Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?

Yeah, that is so funny.

A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.

Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?

For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.

No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.

This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

manifold said:


> I usually think Letterman blows.  But this joke is actually funny.
> 
> What a bunch of thin-skinned, politically correct hypocrites we've got polluting this place now. *shakes head*



You thinking saying a 14 year old girl had consensual sex with an Adult at a ball game is FUNNY? You are sick. You may not be a liberal but it is obvious from this comment you are just as depraved as they are.

The real question is will ANY liberal actually say this is wrong? Where is Jillian and DavidS? How about Dr. Grump? Or any of the others.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

I thought the Right hated PC?  Guess not.


----------



## Sarah G

Sinatra said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
Click to expand...


And you should turn him off, take a stand.  Just don't come in here acting like Democrats should care about what Letterman has to say about the Palins.

It's too silly for words.


----------



## Sinatra

RetiredGySgt said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually think Letterman blows.  But this joke is actually funny.
> 
> What a bunch of thin-skinned, politically correct hypocrites we've got polluting this place now. *shakes head*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You thinking saying a 14 year old girl had consensual sex with an Adult at a ball game is FUNNY? You are sick. You may not be a liberal but it is obvious from this comment you are just as depraved as they are.
> 
> The real question is will ANY liberal actually say this is wrong? Where is Jillian and DavidS? How about Dr. Grump? Or any of the others.
Click to expand...


I have to believe - because I still have faith in common decency of most people, that even most the liberals in here will not stand for this crap.

Letterman was way over the line - and his show will never been shown in my home again.

He is a disgusting pile of crap.  To go after a minor, a family's little girl....

NO fucking way.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Coloradomtnman said:


> I thought the Right hated PC?  Guess not.



Ohh look, another Liberal DEFENDING this CRAP. You people have no morals. NONE.

Hate to break it to you shit stain but what he said is WRONG. It is not funny, it is NOT acceptable and saying so has absolutely NOTHING to do with being Politically Correct.


----------



## Oddball

Coloradomtnman said:


> I thought the Right hated PC?  Guess not.


Let's talk about political correctness for a minute.

What's PC about making a "joke" that has a Latino committing statutory rape on a white girl??

What's PC about calling the mother of that girl "slutty"??

Where are all the "caring" and "sensitive" politically correct leftists on this one??....Defending the borderline geriatric male chauvinist pig, that's where.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you should turn him off, take a stand.  Just don't come in here acting like Democrats should care about what Letterman has to say about the Palins.
> 
> It's too silly for words.
Click to expand...


You are BENEATH CONTEMPT. YOU should care because he attacked a 14 year old GIRL, you know a MINOR, a CHILD. Someone that has absolutely nothing to do with politics and in a manner that has nothing to do with humor or politics.

That you think it is acceptable tells me all I ever need to know about you, You have no morals, no sense of decency and are a political hack that ACTIVELY DEFENDS this shit. YOU chose to post in DEFENSE of his comments, that means YOU have an opinion and you care enough to ACTIVELY defend the indefensible.

I would tell you to crawl back under your rock but I doubt even rocks want to have anything to do with a disgusting turd like you.


----------



## RodISHI

Letterman is slimy. Does anyone really watch that show?


----------



## Sinatra

PC????

I tell you what - George Carlin would kick Letterman in the teeth for bringing an underage daughter into a shitty comedy monologue based upon the subjects of rape and prostitution.

PC.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Oddball

Sinatra said:


> PC????
> 
> I tell you what - George Carlin would kick Letterman in the teeth for bringing an underage daughter into a shitty comedy monologue based upon the subjects of rape and prostitution.
> 
> PC.
> 
> Yeah, right.


Carlin, Johnny Carson, Eddie Murphy, Robin Williams, Billy Crystal.....All big libs.

None of whom would stoop to such sleaze.


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah G said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you should turn him off, take a stand.  Just don't come in here acting like Democrats should care about what Letterman has to say about the Palins.
> 
> It's too silly for words.
Click to expand...


here we are with the hypocrisy again,, this,,, you say,,,,, after pinning everything that comes out of Limbaugh's mouth on Republicans  We mock you cupcake..


----------



## WillowTree

RodISHI said:


> Letterman is slimy. Does anyone really watch that show?






not since I found out the bastard fathered a child out of wedlock.


----------



## RodISHI

WillowTree said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman is slimy. Does anyone really watch that show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not since I found out the bastard fathered a child out of wedlock.
Click to expand...

I never found him entertaining.


----------



## Sarah G

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you should turn him off, take a stand.  Just don't come in here acting like Democrats should care about what Letterman has to say about the Palins.
> 
> It's too silly for words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here we are with the hypocrisy again,, this,,, you say,,,,, after pinning everything that comes out of Limbaugh's mouth on Republicans  We mock you cupcake..
Click to expand...


It isn't as if David Letterman is the leader of the Democratic party.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

I'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but it was a joke, nobady got hurt, and I would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate PC, but I think its funny that the Rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the Rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against PC.


----------



## AllieBaba

Dude said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> PC????
> 
> I tell you what - George Carlin would kick Letterman in the teeth for bringing an underage daughter into a shitty comedy monologue based upon the subjects of rape and prostitution.
> 
> PC.
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> Carlin, Johnny Carson, Eddie Murphy, Robin Williams, Billy Crystal.....All big libs.
> 
> None of whom would stoop to such sleaze.
Click to expand...


But Jamie Foxx would....

Odd it's always liberal comedians attacking right wing kids, isn't it?

The Superficial - Jamie Foxx apologizes to Miley Cyrus


----------



## Sinatra

coloradomtnman said:


> i'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but it was a joke, nobady got hurt, and i would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate pc, but i think its funny that the rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against pc.




it's the double fuckin standard.

Parody against liberals is called hateful and hurtful by many in the media.

We have a sexual joke about a 14 year old daughter.

Where is the outrage?  Where is the condemnation?

No, we get defense of this kind of humor.

Bullshit.

Condemn it.

Anyone joke on my daughter like that...

Fuck 'em.  They got a serious issue coming there way.

Jokin' about 14 year old rape and prostitution.


Fuck that.

And fuck you.

Mother fucking liberal pile of shit.

Child rape is funny??????????

You think it's "funny" people are going "ape shit" over that????

Fuck you.


----------



## RodISHI

Willow needs another thanks guys..she has a 666 thanks.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Sinatra said:


> it's the double fuckin standard.
> 
> Parody against liberals is called hateful and hurtful by many in the media.
> 
> We have a sexual joke about a 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Where is the outrage?  Where is the condemnation?
> 
> No, we get defense of this kind of humor.
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Condemn it.
> 
> Anyone joke on my daughter like that...
> 
> Fuck 'em.  They got a serious issue coming there way.
> 
> Jokin' about 14 year old rape and prostitution.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> And fuck you.
> 
> Mother fucking liberal pile of shit.
> 
> Child rape is funny??????????
> 
> You think it's "funny" people are going "ape shit" over that????
> 
> Fuck you.



Damn, you are pissed aren't you?!  Let me just clear up my meaning as much as I can to make it clearer for you, since you're so blinded by your anger.

#1.  I don't think the joke is funny.
#2.  I think its a slimy, sleazy joke.
#3.  Nobody was hurt, it was just words.  Right?  Or would you categorize it as "Hate Speech"?
#4.  I don't defend the humor, I defend the right to make bad jokes.
#5.  Who is it that wants PC again?  Liberals?  Nope, well, not just liberals, but also reactionary rightwingers such as yourself.
#6.  Don't like the show, don't watch it.
#7.  I would never make jokes about someone's 14 year old daughter, not because it's "wrong" but because it's insensitive and in bad taste.  And I wouldn't want to get my nose or teeth broken by someone who reacts as violently as you do.  So, don't associate or equate me with Letterman's writers or people who find underage sex amusing.

Does that help you understand my stance?

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Agnapostate

Who cares? It's not as though she was injured or hurt, and as with generally irreverent and dark humor, it's precisely the taboo nature of the subject that makes it funny.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you should turn him off, take a stand.  Just don't come in here acting like Democrats should care about what Letterman has to say about the Palins.
> 
> It's too silly for words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are with the hypocrisy again,, this,,, you say,,,,, after pinning everything that comes out of Limbaugh's mouth on Republicans  We mock you cupcake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't as if David Letterman is the leader of the Democratic party.
Click to expand...


Who is?

Oh that's right, the parties don't HAVE leaders.

Dumbfuck.


----------



## KittenKoder

Philobeado said:


> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.



She is a slut, Letterman is a personality who milks things like that for a laugh, and anyone who takes TV too seriously is a moron.


----------



## Sarah G

KittenKoder said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a slut, Letterman is a personality who milks things like that for a laugh, and anyone who takes TV too seriously is a moron.
Click to expand...


  TYVM..


----------



## Sarah G

AllieBaba said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> here we are with the hypocrisy again,, this,,, you say,,,,, after pinning everything that comes out of Limbaugh's mouth on Republicans  We mock you cupcake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't as if David Letterman is the leader of the Democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is?
> 
> Oh that's right, the parties don't HAVE leaders.
> 
> Dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Oh your party has a leader.  One who all Republicans look to for guidance and all the right answers..  The one who would have shit his ample pants if the president would have accepted his challenge to a debate.

We are laughing at repubs who are attempting to make us care what Letterman has to say about the Palins.  It isn't going to happen.


----------



## Maple

and integrity of the liberal left, THEY HAVE NONE. To attack Sarah Palin and her daughter like this shows no empathy and is totally disrespectful to every woman EVERYWHERE. 

This statement was despicable, shows absolutely no class or dignity and is repulsive in nature. Yet, this is what has become of the liberal left in this country and we the normal people have come to expect it. 

Obviously, the liberal left is still scared to death of Sarah Palin as they can't seem to stop attacking her at every turn. She can't even go to a baseball game in the lower 48 without stirring up the hate mongering that will be slung at her. Boy, it takes a REAL MAN, such as Letterman isn't, to say something like this.

He needs to MAN UP  and give a sincere apology to Sarah and her daughter. I doubt that will happen because he isn't a real man. Real men don't attack women and children, now do they????


----------



## Agnapostate

Are you defining protected classes based on age and sex now? Maybe you're for *AFFIRMATIVE ACTION* too, eh, commie?!


----------



## manifold

I wouldn't fuck Willow Palin with RetiredGySgt's dick, Sinatra pushing and Dude going to jail for statutory rape.


----------



## KittenKoder

Maple said:


> and integrity of the liberal left, THEY HAVE NONE. To attack Sarah Palin and her daughter like this shows no empathy and is totally disrespectful to every woman EVERYWHERE.
> 
> This statement was despicable, shows absolutely no class or dignity and is repulsive in nature. Yet, this is what has become of the liberal left in this country and we the normal people have come to expect it.
> 
> Obviously, the liberal left is still scared to death of Sarah Palin as they can't seem to stop attacking her at every turn. She can't even go to a baseball game in the lower 48 without stirring up the hate mongering that will be slung at her. Boy, it takes a REAL MAN, such as Letterman isn't, to say something like this.
> 
> He needs to MAN UP  and give a sincere apology to Sarah and her daughter. I doubt that will happen because he isn't a real man. Real men don't attack women and children, now do they????



Anyone who takes media personalities too seriously, like Rush Limbaugh or David Letterman, are morons.

Palin for her and her family to be targets for comedians, period, by becoming a public figure. If you can't take the heat, stay the fuck out of the kitchen.


----------



## Agnapostate

manifold said:


> I wouldn't fuck Willow Palin with RetiredGySgt's dick, Sinatra pushing and Dude going to jail for statutory rape.



Yeah...but Bristol...have you noticed her bristols? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_8lFCiV4xM]YouTube - Bristol Palin has HUGE tits !!![/ame]


----------



## Maple

Your name implies that you are of the female gender, you should be incensed over a comment like that directed at a 14 year old girl. I can't believe that anyone would defend a statement like that, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POLITICS ARE.


----------



## Sarah G

Maple said:


> and integrity of the liberal left, THEY HAVE NONE. To attack Sarah Palin and her daughter like this shows no empathy and is totally disrespectful to every woman EVERYWHERE.
> 
> This statement was despicable, shows absolutely no class or dignity and is repulsive in nature. Yet, this is what has become of the liberal left in this country and we the normal people have come to expect it.
> 
> Obviously, the liberal left is still scared to death of Sarah Palin as they can't seem to stop attacking her at every turn. She can't even go to a baseball game in the lower 48 without stirring up the hate mongering that will be slung at her. Boy, it takes a REAL MAN, such as Letterman isn't, to say something like this.
> 
> He needs to MAN UP  and give a sincere apology to Sarah and her daughter. I doubt that will happen because he isn't a real man. Real men don't attack women and children, now do they????



Sure, all us Democrats were quite scared of her last November..


----------



## manifold

RetardedGaySarge said:
			
		

> Making a *joke* about a grown man having sex with a 14 year old girl is totally vile and sick, but actually forcing a 14 year girl old to marry a grown man as part of a cult ritual is perfectly fine.  I mean, who does't know that?


----------



## Agnapostate

Yeah, I had to negrep Brigham for that one. It's truly disgusting how he promotes the sexual abuse of minors that way.


----------



## Maple

You must be a perverted creep or better yet a pedophile, she is only 14.


----------



## KittenKoder

Maple said:


> Your name implies that you are of the female gender, you should be incensed over a comment like that directed at a 14 year old girl. I can't believe that anyone would defend a statement like that, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POLITICS ARE.



I am female also, but you know what? I don't give a rat's ass either ... wanna know why? They famous people, and fame has a price, it also means you are targets for other famous people. No one said shit when comedians were making fun of Hilary and Bill, no one said shit when they made fun of Michelle and her brats ... so why is this different?


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> You must be a perverted creep or better yet a pedophile, she is only 14.



RGS is, yeah. He's a sick man, wearing his BYU sweater as he does.


----------



## Sarah G

Maple said:


> Your name implies that you are of the female gender, you should be incensed over a comment like that directed at a 14 year old girl. I can't believe that anyone would defend a statement like that, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POLITICS ARE.



Nope, I am not incensed.  Sorry.  He's a _comedian..._  By all means, continue your ignorant attempts to make Letterman more important than he is though.


----------



## PoliticalChic

KittenKoder said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your name implies that you are of the female gender, you should be incensed over a comment like that directed at a 14 year old girl. I can't believe that anyone would defend a statement like that, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POLITICS ARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am female also, but you know what? I don't give a rat's ass either ... wanna know why? They famous people, and fame has a price, it also means you are targets for other famous people. No one said shit when comedians were making fun of Hilary and Bill, no one said shit when they made fun of Michelle and her brats ... so why is this different?
Click to expand...


My anger is two-fold:  1) because David Letterman went after a 14 year old in a vicious, crude, and disgusting manner.  2) the media wouldn't every dare go after a child of a Democrat.  Not that I would condone it, but when was the last time, the media went after Chelsea Clinton, Joe Biden's daughter or the Obama girls in the same vile manner.  Even when it came out that Joe Biden's daughter was on coke, I didn't hear any comedians making fun of her or calling her cokehead.  The media is owned by the left and there is a nauseating double standard.


----------



## Agnapostate

PoliticalChic said:


> [W]hen was the last time, the media went after Chelsea Clinton...in the same vile manner.



Does the phrase "White House dog" ring a bell?


----------



## Maple

Do you have a daughter, a sister, a mother??? Ain't soooo funny now, is it???


----------



## KittenKoder

PoliticalChic said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your name implies that you are of the female gender, you should be incensed over a comment like that directed at a 14 year old girl. I can't believe that anyone would defend a statement like that, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POLITICS ARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am female also, but you know what? I don't give a rat's ass either ... wanna know why? They famous people, and fame has a price, it also means you are targets for other famous people. No one said shit when comedians were making fun of Hilary and Bill, no one said shit when they made fun of Michelle and her brats ... so why is this different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My anger is two-fold:  1) because David Letterman went after a 14 year old in a vicious, crude, and disgusting manner.  2) the media wouldn't every dare go after a child of a Democrat.  Not that I would condone it, but when was the last time, the media went after Chelsea Clinton, Joe Biden's daughter or the Obama girls in the same vile manner.  Even when it came out that Joe Biden's daughter was on coke, I didn't hear any comedians making fun of her or calling her cokehead.  The media is owned by the left and there is a nauseating double standard.
Click to expand...


Wait ... Letterman is not all media? When did I miss this take over?

Yes, I am sure Rush has a few times, taken pot shots at the Democrat sides, as well as others. Hell, MadTV takes pot shots at Hannah Montana all the time ... now that should be offensive, but of course no one rants about those. It's only if the "goddesses" family is shot at that right wingnuts care.


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> Do you have a daughter, a sister, a mother??? Ain't soooo funny now, is it???



Hell yes it is!


----------



## Maple

You know damn well why. Give me some facts as to when anyone ever insulted Hillary, Michelle or her kids in such a way and did it on national tv. I dare you too, because I know you can't find a time when something like this was said about any of them. Get real.


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> You know damn well why. Give me some facts as to when anyone ever insulted Hillary, Michelle or her kids in such a way and did it on national tv. I dare you too, because I know you can't find a time when something like this was said about any of them. Get real.



This isn't difficult.


----------



## Ravi

I took it to mean he was talking about Bristol.


----------



## AllieBaba

Well I know one of the Air America freaks called Hillary names..oh wait, that's evidence of another LEFT wing "comedian" or "journalist" attacking someone irrationally and spitefully..

Let me think....right wing comedians calling female children and women by vile adages...

Nope, nothing comes to mind.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi. Bristol wasn't at the game.

Letterman doesn't make "mistakes" like that.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> Ravi. Bristol wasn't at the game.
> 
> Letterman doesn't make "mistakes" like that.


Willow didn't get knocked up.

Did she?


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Let me think....right wing comedians calling female children and women by vile adages...



True...I suppose El Rushbo wouldn't qualify as a "comedian," inasmuch as he's more unintentionally funny than anything else.


----------



## AllieBaba

That's the "humor", you fucking idiot. That now Willow was "knocked up" by A-Rod.

But keep stretching to make it ok.


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me think....right wing comedians calling female children and women by vile adages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True...I suppose El Rushbo wouldn't qualify as a "comedian," inasmuch as he's more unintentionally funny than anything else.
Click to expand...


I've never heard him attack the female children of anyone. 

But you're the expert on attacking children...perhaps you know something I don't?


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> I've never heard him attack the female children of anyone.
> 
> But you're the expert on attacking children...perhaps you know something I don't?



Tell me, are you a complete idiot? This is the third time I've referenced the "White House dog" remark. Or maybe you're ignorant of that, as with so many things.


----------



## Coyote

AllieBaba said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me think....right wing comedians calling female children and women by vile adages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True...I suppose El Rushbo wouldn't qualify as a "comedian," inasmuch as he's more unintentionally funny than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never heard him attack the female children of anyone.
> 
> But you're the expert on attacking children...perhaps you know something I don't?
Click to expand...



Limbaugh joke: _Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat. Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is a White House dog?" And he puts up a picture of Chelsea Clinton. Chelsea Clinton is 13 years old._

Sounds like attacking a female child to me.


----------



## Coyote

Agnapostate said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard him attack the female children of anyone.
> 
> But you're the expert on attacking children...perhaps you know something I don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, are you a complete idiot? This is the third time I've referenced the "White House dog" remark. Or maybe you're ignorant of that, as with so many things.
Click to expand...


Maybe he has reading comprehension problems?


----------



## Agnapostate

Coyote said:


> Maybe he has reading comprehension problems?



Oh, that doesn't even _begin_ to cover it.


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me think....right wing comedians calling female children and women by vile adages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True...I suppose El Rushbo wouldn't qualify as a "comedian," inasmuch as he's more unintentionally funny than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never heard him attack the female children of anyone.
> 
> But you're the expert on attacking children...perhaps you know something I don't?
Click to expand...


Um ... yeah he did, he called my friend a "dyke" when she called into his show disagreeing with him, and she was only 15 at the time. The irony is that she's straight, she just called him asshole in return.


----------



## manifold

Coyote said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...I suppose El Rushbo wouldn't qualify as a "comedian," inasmuch as he's more unintentionally funny than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard him attack the female children of anyone.
> 
> But you're the expert on attacking children...perhaps you know something I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh joke: _Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat. Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is a White House dog?" And he puts up a picture of Chelsea Clinton. Chelsea Clinton is 13 years old._
> 
> Sounds like attacking a female child to me.
Click to expand...


But at least he didn't make a joke about her fornicating with a colored.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> That's the "humor", you fucking idiot. That now Willow was "knocked up" by A-Rod.
> 
> But keep stretching to make it ok.


What makes you think I think it was okay?

Oh, right, your preconceived notions...ass.


----------



## Amanda

Sinatra said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> *Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?*
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
Click to expand...


It's more of the Left's 1 way street thinking.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Wow, I'm really blown away by how out of porportion these reactionaries have blown this.  Letterman is not a spokesman for any political organization, including the Democratic Party, nor is he the unofficial spokesman for liberal Americans (in the classic or progressive senses).  If you have a problem with his jokes, well, let the capitalist system handle it: don't watch his show, his ratings will drop, and eventually they'll cut him from the late night line-up.

Personally, I don't have a problem with this kind of sick humor because all it is, is a joke: its just meant to cause laughter, or at least a reaction (which it obviously did with you conservative cry babies).  Who cares?  What's the big deal?  Do you want to censor Letterman now?

Ever heard this joke:

What's the best thing about showering with a 15 year old girl?  If you slick her hair back, she looks twelve!

What's the best thing about having sex with a 12 year old girl?  If you flip her over, it's like having sex with a twelve year old boy!

Oh no!  Are the Joke Police going to come after me?  What next, there rightwingers, Thought Police?  Isn't that what you are always complaining about?  How pro-lifers are going to be regarded as terrorists?  And now bad jokes should be against the law, too?  Come off it.  If you don't like it, don't watch it.  Get over it!

Personally, I think Rush Limbaugh's joke about Chelsea Clinton is way more hurtful to her and extremely insensitive on his part.  Oh, but Conservatives aren't a bunch of whiners who want to turn to their mommy-government because they're too sensitive and don't want their feelings hurt.  Wah.


----------



## KittenKoder

Women's lib was about equality, crying foul everytime someone makes a joke about women is not equality. I believe in women's liberation myself. If you are worried that "she's underage" ... adults make fun of kids all the time, be fucking real, worried about the "sexual innuendo" ... come on, Hannah Montana ... there's sex all over TV, it's a common joke topic anywhere you look.


----------



## Sinatra

KittenKoder said:


> Women's lib was about equality, crying foul everytime someone makes a joke about women is not equality. I believe in women's liberation myself. If you are worried that "she's underage" ... adults make fun of kids all the time, be fucking real, worried about the "sexual innuendo" ... come on, Hannah Montana ... there's sex all over TV, it's a common joke topic anywhere you look.



Wrong.

Women's Lib is about abortion, and promoting liberal feminists.

Conservative women are not considered women by feminists.

A popular new bumper sticker reads:

"They're not women - they're Republicans!"


You and a few others in here have repeatedly defended David Letterman's disgusting sexual remarks regarding a 14 year old girl.

Nothing more need be said by you - the rest of us know well where your moral compass points....


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Amanda said:


> It's more of the Left's 1 way street thinking.



Amanda, sometimes I think you are the most frustrating person on USMB for how irrational, and prejudicially blind you can sometimes be.

You call the Left whiners for complaining about people being "un-PC", but then when the Right whines about a joke some tv comedian who isn't even that funny makes, then the Left is guilty of 1-Way Street thinking?  Can you really defend just how ironic AND hypocritical that is?

And please, stop, as you told me once before, "lumping" people altogether.  That's more hypocrisy from you little Ms. Spotless.  At least I realize human beings, including me, are quite capable and are frequently hypocritical.  But I guess that's just more Leftist hypocrisy, right?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Sinatra said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women's lib was about equality, crying foul everytime someone makes a joke about women is not equality. I believe in women's liberation myself. If you are worried that "she's underage" ... adults make fun of kids all the time, be fucking real, worried about the "sexual innuendo" ... come on, Hannah Montana ... there's sex all over TV, it's a common joke topic anywhere you look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Women's Lib is about abortion, and promoting liberal feminists.
> 
> Conservative women are not considered women by feminists.
> 
> A popular new bumper sticker reads:
> 
> "They're not women - they're Republicans!"
> 
> 
> You and a few others in here have repeatedly defended David Letterman's disgusting sexual remarks regarding a 14 year old girl.
> 
> Nothing more need be said by you - the rest of us know well where your moral compass points....
Click to expand...


Thanks for the White, Conservative, Traditional Male definition of what Women's Liberation means.  I'm sure it's accurate.  Just how many Women's Studies classses did you take at the University?

Now, let me just repeat myself one last time in the small hope that somehow it gets through your rightwing reactionary brick wall of a head:  WE'RE NOT DEFENDING THE JOKE, WE'RE DEFENDING HIS RIGHT TO MAKE A BAD JOKE.  Go point your moral compass at something important instead, Professor.


----------



## KittenKoder

Sinatra said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women's lib was about equality, crying foul everytime someone makes a joke about women is not equality. I believe in women's liberation myself. If you are worried that "she's underage" ... adults make fun of kids all the time, be fucking real, worried about the "sexual innuendo" ... come on, Hannah Montana ... there's sex all over TV, it's a common joke topic anywhere you look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Women's Lib is about abortion, and promoting liberal feminists.
> 
> Conservative women are not considered women by feminists.
> 
> A popular new bumper sticker reads:
> 
> "They're not women - they're Republicans!"
> 
> 
> You and a few others in here have repeatedly defended David Letterman's disgusting sexual remarks regarding a 14 year old girl.
> 
> Nothing more need be said by you - the rest of us know well where your moral compass points....
Click to expand...


Binary thinking is really starting to piss me off. What goes on today is not what the movement started as or what it means, it's just people using it to their own means, and I have seen many movements used this way.

They aren't that "sexual" either, calling someone a slut isn't the worst thing I have heard from either side, it's pretty fucking tame. The funny thing is, at least I have a moral compass unlike those who attack a comedian for a joke at every chance they get while supporting idiot shock jocks who agree with their views for shit they say that is worse. Come on, give me a real challenge.


----------



## Sinatra

Coloradomtnman said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more of the Left's 1 way street thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda, sometimes I think you are the most frustrating person on USMB for how irrational, and prejudicially blind you can sometimes be.
> 
> You call the Left whiners for complaining about people being "un-PC", but then when the Right whines about a joke some tv comedian who isn't even that funny makes, then the Left is guilty of 1-Way Street thinking?  Can you really defend just how ironic AND hypocritical that is?
> 
> And please, stop, as you told me once before, "lumping" people altogether.  That's more hypocrisy from you little Ms. Spotless.  At least I realize human beings, including me, are quite capable and are frequently hypocritical.  But I guess that's just more Leftist hypocrisy, right?
Click to expand...


It is the DOUBLE STANDARD that is also at issue here.

Letterman makes sexual remarks about a 14 year old girl...and near silence follows.  Nay, actual DEFENSE of Letterman by this same media results.

Had similar remarks been made about the Obama girls, the media would be gathering torches and pitchforks.(and I would support them in that - kids and jokes of sex should NEVER be condoned)  And if you don't believe that, you're less astute than even I imagined...


----------



## KittenKoder

All those people who keep getting outraged by these bad jokes, why not give the FCC even more power and let them take everything that offends someone off the air. Goodbye Rush Limbaugh, goodbye Jay Leno, goodbye Maury Povich, goodbye Jerry Springer, goodbye ... well ... everything but kiddy cartoons, even the news is offensive.


----------



## Sinatra

KittenKoder said:


> All those people who keep getting outraged by these bad jokes, why not give the FCC even more power and let them take everything that offends someone off the air. Goodbye Rush Limbaugh, goodbye Jay Leno, goodbye Maury Povich, goodbye Jerry Springer, goodbye ... well ... everything but kiddy cartoons, even the news is offensive.



So you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl?

Yes or No.

Nothing else - just state yes or no.


----------



## KittenKoder

Sinatra said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those people who keep getting outraged by these bad jokes, why not give the FCC even more power and let them take everything that offends someone off the air. Goodbye Rush Limbaugh, goodbye Jay Leno, goodbye Maury Povich, goodbye Jerry Springer, goodbye ... well ... everything but kiddy cartoons, even the news is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> Nothing else - just state yes or no.
Click to expand...


I support freedom of speech, period.


----------



## manifold

What's the worst thing about eating bald pussy?

Putting the diaper back on when you're done.


----------



## KittenKoder

manifold said:


> What's the worst thing about eating bald pussy?
> 
> Putting the diaper back on when you're done.


----------



## Sinatra

KittenKoder said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those people who keep getting outraged by these bad jokes, why not give the FCC even more power and let them take everything that offends someone off the air. Goodbye Rush Limbaugh, goodbye Jay Leno, goodbye Maury Povich, goodbye Jerry Springer, goodbye ... well ... everything but kiddy cartoons, even the news is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> Nothing else - just state yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support freedom of speech, period.
Click to expand...


That is not the question.

The question is one of content.

Do you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl.  Do you find such humor appropriate - acceptable?  That those who take issue with such humor are wrong to do so?

YES OR NO.


----------



## KittenKoder

Sinatra said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> Nothing else - just state yes or no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support freedom of speech, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the question.
> 
> The question is one of content.
> 
> Do you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl.  Do you find such humor appropriate - acceptable?  That those who take issue with such humor are wrong to do so?
> 
> YES OR NO.
Click to expand...


Those who don't like it, can turn off their TV.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> That is not the question.
> 
> The question is one of content.
> 
> Do you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl.  Do you find such humor appropriate - acceptable?  That those who take issue with such humor are wrong to do so?
> 
> YES OR NO.



Damn, you are one whiny little pussy, aren't you?


----------



## manifold

What's the best thing about getting a hand-job from a 6 year old?

It makes your dick look bigger.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Sinatra said:


> That is not the question.
> 
> The question is one of content.
> 
> Do you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl.  Do you find such humor appropriate - acceptable?  That those who take issue with such humor are wrong to do so?
> 
> YES OR NO.



No, its a question of condemnation.  I don't like the joke.  I don't like Letterman.  I like the Freedom of Speech.  That's as simple as it gets.

You're not wrong for taking issue with the joke, just stupid AND hypocritical.  I better never see you complaining about whiny liberals in the future.


----------



## Sinatra

KittenKoder said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support freedom of speech, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the question.
> 
> The question is one of content.
> 
> Do you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl.  Do you find such humor appropriate - acceptable?  That those who take issue with such humor are wrong to do so?
> 
> YES OR NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who don't like it, can turn off their TV.
Click to expand...



I am not asking a question of choice - one of content.

Do you approve of sexual jokes about 14 year old girls?

Now you have a choice to answer that question honestly, or to continue to avoid it.

Honesty or cowardice...


----------



## Sarah G

manifold said:


> What's the best thing about getting a hand-job from a 6 year old?
> 
> It makes your dick look bigger.



I think you killed this ridiculous thread.  Wtg..


----------



## Sinatra

Sinatra said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the question.
> 
> The question is one of content.
> 
> Do you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl.  Do you find such humor appropriate - acceptable?  That those who take issue with such humor are wrong to do so?
> 
> YES OR NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who don't like it, can turn off their TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking a question of choice - one of content.
> 
> Do you approve of sexual jokes about 14 year old girls?
> 
> Now you have a choice to answer that question honestly, or to continue to avoid it.
> 
> Honesty or cowardice...
Click to expand...


So KK - will it be honesty or cowardice?


----------



## Maple

So, you are telling me that it's just okay- ka- dokay with you that he demorilizes and embarrases a 14 year old girl on national tv because he is a comedian. Howard Stern has more class than that. I am sure that your liberal mind can't possibly comprehend the emotional damage that this would cause the 14 year old, because you are much tooooooo busy defending the defenseless.

Winston Churchill " if you are 20 and not a liberal, you don't have a heart. If you are 40 and still a liberal you don't have a brain."


----------



## Maple

Mountainman You are sick and need help, you need to be a careful about what you post about children, your jokes are sick. You may find cops at your door wanting to search your computer and home for child porn. Of course, if there is any child porn, you are toast.


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> I am sure that your liberal mind can't possibly comprehend the emotional damage that this would cause the 14 year old, because you are much tooooooo busy defending the defenseless.



I must say, this is certainly news to me. Please immediately provide documentation of the specific emotional damage caused to Willow Palin, preferably by way of a scanned and uploaded medical statement.


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> You probably need to be a little careful what you post about children, even your jokes are sick Mountainman. You may find cops at your door wanting to search your computer for child porn. And of course, if there is any child porn, you are toast.



You know you wanna say it.


----------



## Sinatra

Sinatra said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the question.
> 
> The question is one of content.
> 
> Do you support Letterman making sexual jokes about a 14 year old girl.  Do you find such humor appropriate - acceptable?  That those who take issue with such humor are wrong to do so?
> 
> YES OR NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who don't like it, can turn off their TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking a question of choice - one of content.
> 
> Do you approve of sexual jokes about 14 year old girls?
> 
> Now you have a choice to answer that question honestly, or to continue to avoid it.
> 
> Honesty or cowardice...
Click to expand...



Let it be known - KK has chosen cowardice.

At least that indicates they likely do not agree with Letterman's choice of utilizing sexual humor based upon a 14-year old girl.

Might even call that progress around here...


----------



## KittenKoder

Sinatra said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who don't like it, can turn off their TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking a question of choice - one of content.
> 
> Do you approve of sexual jokes about 14 year old girls?
> 
> Now you have a choice to answer that question honestly, or to continue to avoid it.
> 
> Honesty or cowardice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be known - KK has chosen cowardice.
> 
> At least that indicates they likely do not agree with Letterman's choice of utilizing sexual humor based upon a 14-year old girl.
> 
> Might even call that progress around here...
Click to expand...


Do not confuse boredom (or real life tasks) with concession ....

Do you not get what freedom of speech entails?


----------



## manifold

Sinatra,

Do you support freedom of speech?

YES or NO, that is all that is required.

Here's your chance, honesty or cowardice.


----------



## Maple

Manifold, you are another perv, I just hope a cop is reading this crap and comes knocking at your door.


----------



## KittenKoder

Maple said:


> Manifold, you are another perv, I just hope a cop is reading this crap and comes knocking at your door.



I take it you don't support freedom of speech. Then get at it, get everything on TV and radio banned ... Rush, Jay, Howard, Colbert, all of them, even Fox news must be banned.


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> Manifold, you are another perv, I just hope a cop is reading this crap and comes knocking at your door.



So you now support police state policies? Interesting.


----------



## WillowTree

Sinatra said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who don't like it, can turn off their TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking a question of choice - one of content.
> 
> Do you approve of sexual jokes about 14 year old girls?
> 
> Now you have a choice to answer that question honestly, or to continue to avoid it.
> 
> Honesty or cowardice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be known - KK has chosen cowardice.
> 
> At least that indicates they likely do not agree with Letterman's choice of utilizing sexual humor based upon a 14-year old girl.
> 
> Might even call that progress around here...
Click to expand...


  You are absolutely right,, anyone who condones this obscene behavior towards a 14 year old girl deserves every bit of bad karma that comes their way!


----------



## Sinatra

manifold said:


> Sinatra,
> 
> Do you support freedom of speech?
> 
> YES or NO, that is all that is required.
> 
> Here's your chance, honesty or cowardice.



Yes I do.

And I will utilize said freedom to state that Letterman's "humor" was one of the most classless, disgusting, hateful examples on a network station I have yet seen.

And so, we now seek to confirm others' seeming support of Letterman's content regarding sexual humor involving a 14-year old girl.

So like KK - you too can answer honestly, or display the same cowardice as KK.

Do you support sexual humor involving 14-year old girls?  Humor centered on rape and prostitution?  We are not discussing the right of such content - but the content itself.


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't think anyone has said that Letterman should be PUNISHED for saying it.

It's still vile and tasteless, and is the epitome of all things liberal.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Do you support sexual humor involving 14-year old girls?  Humor centered on rape and prostitution?  We are not discussing the right of such content - but the content itself.



If it's funny.


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking a question of choice - one of content.
> 
> Do you approve of sexual jokes about 14 year old girls?
> 
> Now you have a choice to answer that question honestly, or to continue to avoid it.
> 
> Honesty or cowardice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be known - KK has chosen cowardice.
> 
> At least that indicates they likely do not agree with Letterman's choice of utilizing sexual humor based upon a 14-year old girl.
> 
> Might even call that progress around here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right,, anyone who condones this obscene behavior towards a 14 year old girl deserves every bit of bad karma that comes their way!
Click to expand...


Obscene? Calling someone a slut! *gasp* Quick, arrest all the boys in school!


----------



## Ravi

I think Letterman is a doosh in this instance. 

Sure, he's a comedian. But the children of politicians didn't ask to be the children of politicians. Call Palin a skank all you wish...she put herself in the spotlight, but her kids didn't put themselves there.


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> If it's funny.



Another characteristic of liberals:

They have either no sense of humor, or a crappy sense of humor.

It's directly related to intelligence.


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another characteristic of liberals:
> 
> They have either no sense of humor, or a crappy sense of humor.
> 
> It's directly related to intelligence.
Click to expand...


I wish Obama would trip on one of his watermelons!


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Another characteristic of liberals:
> 
> They have either no sense of humor, or a crappy sense of humor.
> 
> It's directly related to intelligence.



Did you just call _me_ a liberal?


----------



## Sinatra

Ravi said:


> I think Letterman is a doosh in this instance.
> 
> Sure, he's a comedian. But the children of politicians didn't ask to be the children of politicians. Call Palin a skank all you wish...she put herself in the spotlight, but her kids didn't put themselves there.




Thank you Ravi - and I agree with your position as it mirrors my own.

And the fact the use of this child was done in the context of child rape and prostitution.

Good Lord Letterman, what were you hoping to accomplish?


So Ravi has given an honest answer.

KK has yet to do so...


----------



## KittenKoder

KittenKoder said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another characteristic of liberals:
> 
> They have either no sense of humor, or a crappy sense of humor.
> 
> It's directly related to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish Obama would trip on one of his watermelons!
Click to expand...


... while smoking on a peace pipe and playing football with his retarded kids!


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> And the fact the use of this child was done in the context of child rape and prostitution.



I don't recall any mention of rape and prostitution, but it would probably still be funny nonetheless.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, I have to edit that....

They have neither a good nor a tasteful sense of a humor.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support sexual humor involving 14-year old girls?  Humor centered on rape and prostitution?  We are not discussing the right of such content - but the content itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's funny.
Click to expand...


And if it is not funny you don't support it?

That is perhaps the least intelligent response yet in this forum.

You can move on as you are not even worth consideration of an opinion.

I have hope for KK yet though, as they have indicated some degree of intelligence in the past.


----------



## KittenKoder

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the use of this child was done in the context of child rape and prostitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any mention of rape and prostitution, but it would probably still be funny nonetheless.
Click to expand...


They are projecting again ...


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another characteristic of liberals:
> 
> They have either no sense of humor, or a crappy sense of humor.
> 
> It's directly related to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just call _me_ a liberal?
Click to expand...


My bad.
Another characteristic of liberals, Nazis, and child rapers:

They have either no sense of humor, or a crappy one.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the use of this child was done in the context of child rape and prostitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any mention of rape and prostitution, but it would probably still be funny nonetheless.
Click to expand...


Now you indicate you have not even seen the footage.

So you are commenting on a subject of which you have no actual knowledge of.

Yup - you're the least intelligent of any in here.

You may even put Bobo to shame...


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> And if it is not funny you don't support it?
> 
> That is perhaps the least intelligent response yet in this forum.
> 
> You can move on as you are not even worth consideration of an opinion.
> 
> I have hope for KK yet though, as they have indicated some degree of intelligence in the past.



Why would I support "humor" if it wasn't funny? 



AllieBaba said:


> My bad.
> Another characteristic of liberals, Nazis, and child rapers:
> 
> They have either no sense of humor, or a crappy one.



You're into Nazism _and_ child rape? Can't you bust out one of these idiotic perversities at a time?


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be known - KK has chosen cowardice.
> 
> At least that indicates they likely do not agree with Letterman's choice of utilizing sexual humor based upon a 14-year old girl.
> 
> Might even call that progress around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right,, anyone who condones this obscene behavior towards a 14 year old girl deserves every bit of bad karma that comes their way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obscene? Calling someone a slut! *gasp* Quick, arrest all the boys in school!
Click to expand...





let me say this slow you libtard.. a 60 year old man joking that a 14 year old had sex with a sportsfigure for political potshots is just fucking obscene,, now if you don't get that then that's you. not me. havacupakarma


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Now you indicate you have not even seen the footage.
> 
> So you are commenting on a subject of which you have no actual knowledge of.
> 
> Yup - you're the least intelligent of any in here.
> 
> You may even put Bobo to shame...





Do I know you, worm? You seem to be just another of the mass of puppet clowns on here. When you have anything other than your idiotic talking points to offer, let me know. 

In the meantime, please refer to the specific mentions of rape and prostitution, respectively.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> I think Letterman is a doosh in this instance.
> 
> Sure, he's a comedian. But the children of politicians didn't ask to be the children of politicians. Call Palin a skank all you wish...she put herself in the spotlight, but her kids didn't put themselves there.


----------



## Sinatra

KittenKoder said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the use of this child was done in the context of child rape and prostitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any mention of rape and prostitution, but it would probably still be funny nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are projecting again ...
Click to expand...



No - Letterman joked about an adult having sex with a 14 year old.  That is rape.

He also joked about this same 14 year old and Eliot Spitzer - thus implicating the girl in some wonderful prostitution humor.

So we come to the same question KK - do you support the contextual humor of 14-year old girls being raped and involved in prostitution?

Perhaps it would be easier for you to grasp the question if you simply indicate if such humor is funny.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> No - Letterman joked about an adult having sex with a 14 year old.  That is rape.



Oh. _Statutory_ rape. Not exactly equivalent in any sense of the term. Legitimate rape involves force or open coercion; statutory rape, even in the worst sense, involves manipulation.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you indicate you have not even seen the footage.
> 
> So you are commenting on a subject of which you have no actual knowledge of.
> 
> Yup - you're the least intelligent of any in here.
> 
> You may even put Bobo to shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you, worm? You seem to be just another of the mass of puppet clowns on here. When you have anything other than your idiotic talking points to offer, let me know.
> 
> In the meantime, please refer to the specific mentions of rape and prostitution, respectively.
Click to expand...



So I am correct - you have not actually seen the footage?

Alas, you have become your own worst enemy...


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right,, anyone who condones this obscene behavior towards a 14 year old girl deserves every bit of bad karma that comes their way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obscene? Calling someone a slut! *gasp* Quick, arrest all the boys in school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me say this slow you libtard.. a 60 year old man joking that a 14 year old had sex with a sportsfigure for political potshots is just fucking obscene,, now if you don't get that then that's you. not me. havacupakarma
Click to expand...


 Now I'm a liberal again ... sheesh ... make up your minds.

If it's based on fact then it doesn't matter, deed done, if we don't laugh at our stupidity then we will become it. If he wasn't joking then I could see why it's wrong, but he was joking, that's his job, I defended Rush when he made his lame jokes, and I will defend David to. Unlike the hypocrites I don't discriminate based on political alignment.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No - Letterman joked about an adult having sex with a 14 year old.  That is rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. _Statutory_ rape. Not exactly equivalent in any sense of the term. Legitimate rape involves force or open coercion; statutory rape, even in the worst sense, involves manipulation.
Click to expand...



Thank you for the shades of rape performance!

Oh what a dance of excuses you are mustering for us all!

Not much brilliance to be found in you - but sheer effort to be sure.

You work hard - much like a dishwasher...


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obscene? Calling someone a slut! *gasp* Quick, arrest all the boys in school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me say this slow you libtard.. a 60 year old man joking that a 14 year old had sex with a sportsfigure for political potshots is just fucking obscene,, now if you don't get that then that's you. not me. havacupakarma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm a liberal again ... sheesh ... make up your minds.
> 
> If it's based on fact then it doesn't matter, deed done, if we don't laugh at our stupidity then we will become it. If he wasn't joking then I could see why it's wrong, but he was joking, that's his job, I defended Rush when he made his lame jokes, and I will defend David to. Unlike the hypocrites I don't discriminate based on political alignment.
Click to expand...




bullfuckingshit, you want to hide behind that "free speech mantra" sure he excercised free speech,, and I'm excercising mine in telling him and you he's an obscene excuse for a human being..


----------



## Sinatra

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obscene? Calling someone a slut! *gasp* Quick, arrest all the boys in school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me say this slow you libtard.. a 60 year old man joking that a 14 year old had sex with a sportsfigure for political potshots is just fucking obscene,, now if you don't get that then that's you. not me. havacupakarma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm a liberal again ... sheesh ... make up your minds.
> 
> If it's based on fact then it doesn't matter, deed done, if we don't laugh at our stupidity then we will become it. If he wasn't joking then I could see why it's wrong, but he was joking, that's his job, I defended Rush when he made his lame jokes, and I will defend David to. Unlike the hypocrites I don't discriminate based on political alignment.
Click to expand...


I could care less "what you are" politically - just trying to determine if you are an amoral moron or a simple coward - or perhaps something better than either?

So answer the contextual question please.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Thank you for the shades of rape performance!
> 
> Oh what a dance of excuses you are mustering for us all!
> 
> Not much brilliance to be found in you - but sheer effort to be sure.
> 
> You work hard - much like a dishwasher...



As far as I can tell, not much brilliance comes from you; you lacked the capacity to even begin to comprehend the comments I made yesterday about the nature of wage labor and capitalism's anti-libertarian elements. 

Regardless, it's entirely irrelevant. If he'd made a funny joke about full-fledged rape, I still would have laughed. Have you not heard of dark humor? That said,  drawing some equivalence between statutory rape and violent rape is undoubtedly an insult to actual rape victims, as opposed to those merely declared rape victims by an intrusive government that discriminates on the basis of age rather than ability.


----------



## Maple

I support freedom of speech but when it involves babies and minors it's a whole different thing. Posting sexual jokes about babies and children is also promoting child porn and it should not be accepted by anyone and in fact could be illegal. Child pornography sure is and to think that there are people like Manifold and Mountainman that think they are being funny by posting this crap is enough to make anyone hope and pray that they do not have a child at their disposal.


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> I support freedom of speech but when it involves babies and minors it's a whole different thing. Posting sexual jokes about babies and children is also promoting child porn and it should not be accepted by anyone and in fact could be illegal.



"Could be" illegal, in this day and age of restricted free speech, but almost undoubtedly not illegal. That said, few rightists seem to be knowledgeable of such realities; AllieBabble thought she could get me in prison for adopting an ideological stance that she disliked.


----------



## Sinatra

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obscene? Calling someone a slut! *gasp* Quick, arrest all the boys in school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me say this slow you libtard.. a 60 year old man joking that a 14 year old had sex with a sportsfigure for political potshots is just fucking obscene,, now if you don't get that then that's you. not me. havacupakarma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm a liberal again ... sheesh ... make up your minds.
> 
> *If it's based on fact then it doesn't matter, deed done, if we don't laugh at our stupidity then we will become it.* If he wasn't joking then I could see why it's wrong, but he was joking, that's his job, I defended Rush when he made his lame jokes, and I will defend David to. Unlike the hypocrites I don't discriminate based on political alignment.
Click to expand...


That doesn't even make sense in the context of this thread.

So have you even seen the footage of which we are referencing?

Are you like that other Agno creature who was spouting off only to reveal they had not even seen the footage either?

Good lord people, educate yourselves before involvement in a discussion...


----------



## AllieBaba

Well so far our only ADMITTED child porn/child sex proponent is Agna.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the shades of rape performance!
> 
> Oh what a dance of excuses you are mustering for us all!
> 
> Not much brilliance to be found in you - but sheer effort to be sure.
> 
> You work hard - much like a dishwasher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, not much brilliance comes from you; you lacked the capacity to even begin to comprehend the comments I made yesterday about the nature of wage labor and capitalism's anti-libertarian elements.
> 
> Regardless, it's entirely irrelevant. If he'd made a funny joke about full-fledged rape, I still would have laughed. Have you not heard of dark humor? That said,  drawing some equivalence between statutory rape and violent rape is undoubtedly an insult to actual rape victims, *as opposed to those merely declared rape victims by an intrusive government that discriminates on the basis of age rather than ability*.
Click to expand...


Ah, now you reveal your desire for underage sex!!!

Keep talking Agno - reveal yourself to the rest of us.

No wonder you found no offense in Lettermans sexual demeaning of a 14-year old girl...


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support freedom of speech but when it involves babies and minors it's a whole different thing. Posting sexual jokes about babies and children is also promoting child porn and it should not be accepted by anyone and in fact could be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could be" illegal, in this day and age of restricted free speech, but almost undoubtedly not illegal. That said, few rightists seem to be knowledgeable of such realities; AllieBabble thought she could get me in prison for adopting an ideological stance that she disliked.
Click to expand...


No, I thought I could get you in prison if I could get somebody to investigate you.

As far as freedom of speech goes, I'm all for it. I've never once said you belong in prison for saying children should be available for sex, or for telling me you fantasize about children in classrooms....I think you belong in prison for being a babyraper. Not for talking about it.

I hope that all you do is fantasize about it.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Are you like that other Agno creature who was spouting off only to reveal they had not even seen the footage either?



Yeah, try again, slappy. Dispute of your definitions is not equivalent to ignorance of the footage. 



AllieBaba said:


> Well so far our only ADMITTED child porn/child sex proponent is Agna.



Allie, dear, aren't you the one with the obsessive focus with mentions of 14 year old Willow Palin's sexual behavior? The rest of us really didn't give a shit.


----------



## AllieBaba

Hopefully the admin screens your pms carefully for grooming behavior.


----------



## Sinatra

AllieBaba said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support freedom of speech but when it involves babies and minors it's a whole different thing. Posting sexual jokes about babies and children is also promoting child porn and it should not be accepted by anyone and in fact could be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could be" illegal, in this day and age of restricted free speech, but almost undoubtedly not illegal. That said, few rightists seem to be knowledgeable of such realities; AllieBabble thought she could get me in prison for adopting an ideological stance that she disliked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I thought I could get you in prison if I could get somebody to investigate you.
> 
> As far as freedom of speech goes, I'm all for it. *I've never once said you belong in prison for saying children should be available for sex, or for telling me you fantasize about children in classrooms....I think you belong in prison for being a babyraper. Not for talking about it.*
> I hope that all you do is fantasize about it.
Click to expand...


Agna said those things!???

My God.

I don't think KK would wish to have been associated with the likes of him in this thread.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Ah, now you reveal your desire for underage sex!!!
> 
> Keep talking Agno - reveal yourself to the rest of us.
> 
> No wonder you found no offense in Lettermans sexual demeaning of a 14-year old girl...



Actually, Dinatra, the fact that such a topic could even be utilized as a target of dark humor reveals its taboo nature. If I had some interest in its "normalization," then it would be entirely nonsensical for me to defend its use as a source of dark humor. 



AllieBaba said:


> No, I thought I could get you in prison if I could get somebody to investigate you.
> 
> As far as freedom of speech goes, I'm all for it. I've never once said you belong in prison for saying children should be available for sex, or for telling me you fantasize about children in classrooms....I think you belong in prison for being a babyraper. Not for talking about it.
> 
> I hope that all you do is fantasize about it.



No, you're not, and have several times falsely claimed that I "advocate illegal activity." You just don't realize that free speech is far more expansive than you seem to think it. For instance, I couldn't win a libel suit against you, even though you've written bullshit lies on here about me. See how that works?


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Hopefully the admin screens your pms carefully for grooming behavior.



Not only can the admin not read PM's, the only people here who seems interested in "grooming" anyone are those with an obsessive focus on a 14 year old's sexual behavior, wouldn't you say? How is that different than Ted Haggard's condemnations of homosexuality?


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now you reveal your desire for underage sex!!!
> 
> Keep talking Agno - reveal yourself to the rest of us.
> 
> No wonder you found no offense in Lettermans sexual demeaning of a 14-year old girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Dinatra, the fact that such a topic could even be utilized as a target of dark humor reveals its taboo nature. If I had some interest in its "normalization," then it would be entirely nonsensical for me to defend its use as a source of dark humor.
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I thought I could get you in prison if I could get somebody to investigate you.
> 
> As far as freedom of speech goes, I'm all for it. I've never once said you belong in prison for saying children should be available for sex, or for telling me you fantasize about children in classrooms....I think you belong in prison for being a babyraper. Not for talking about it.
> 
> I hope that all you do is fantasize about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, and have several times falsely claimed that I "advocate illegal activity." You just don't realize that free speech is far more expansive than you seem to think it. For instance, I couldn't win a libel suit against you, even though you've written bullshit lies on here about me. See how that works?
Click to expand...



Clearly you two are privy to some personal information shared with each other that frankly, I want no part of.

Agno, you have indisputably indicated support of underrage sex in this very thread.

That says enough about your character that any of us need know...


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Clearly you two are privy to some personal information shared with each other that frankly, I want no part of.
> 
> Agno, you have indisputably indicated support of underrage sex in this very thread.
> 
> That says enough about your character that any of us need know...



Dude...I knew you were kinda dim, but are you actually stupid enough to believe that I spontaneously decided to send Allie here a PM describing my fantasies about children in classrooms? I mean really, are you really *this stupid*?


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the admin screens your pms carefully for grooming behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can the admin not read PM's, the only people here who seems interested in "grooming" anyone are those with an obsessive focus on a 14 year old's sexual behavior, wouldn't you say? How is that different than Ted Haggard's condemnations of homosexuality?
Click to expand...


The admin and the moderators can read pms.

Are you breaking a sweat?


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the shades of rape performance!
> 
> Oh what a dance of excuses you are mustering for us all!
> 
> Not much brilliance to be found in you - but sheer effort to be sure.
> 
> You work hard - much like a dishwasher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, not much brilliance comes from you; you lacked the capacity to even begin to comprehend the comments I made yesterday about the nature of wage labor and capitalism's anti-libertarian elements.
> 
> Regardless, it's entirely irrelevant. If he'd made a funny joke about full-fledged rape, I still would have laughed. Have you not heard of dark humor?* That said,  drawing some equivalence between statutory rape and violent rape is undoubtedly an insult to actual rape victims, as opposed to those merely declared rape victims by an intrusive government that discriminates on the basis of age rather than ability*.
Click to expand...



My God - I cannot believe you are actually offering up a defense of underage sex.

And on a public forum no less.

Good Lord.


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now you reveal your desire for underage sex!!!
> 
> Keep talking Agno - reveal yourself to the rest of us.
> 
> No wonder you found no offense in Lettermans sexual demeaning of a 14-year old girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Dinatra, the fact that such a topic could even be utilized as a target of dark humor reveals its taboo nature. If I had some interest in its "normalization," then it would be entirely nonsensical for me to defend its use as a source of dark humor.
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I thought I could get you in prison if I could get somebody to investigate you.
> 
> As far as freedom of speech goes, I'm all for it. I've never once said you belong in prison for saying children should be available for sex, or for telling me you fantasize about children in classrooms....I think you belong in prison for being a babyraper. Not for talking about it.
> 
> I hope that all you do is fantasize about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, and have several times falsely claimed that I "advocate illegal activity." You just don't realize that free speech is far more expansive than you seem to think it. For instance, I couldn't win a libel suit against you, even though you've written bullshit lies on here about me. See how that works?
Click to expand...


You advocate sex with children, let's just be frank. And sex with children is illegal.

Talking about it is not.

Perhaps you need a breather.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sinatra said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the shades of rape performance!
> 
> Oh what a dance of excuses you are mustering for us all!
> 
> Not much brilliance to be found in you - but sheer effort to be sure.
> 
> You work hard - much like a dishwasher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, not much brilliance comes from you; you lacked the capacity to even begin to comprehend the comments I made yesterday about the nature of wage labor and capitalism's anti-libertarian elements.
> 
> Regardless, it's entirely irrelevant. If he'd made a funny joke about full-fledged rape, I still would have laughed. Have you not heard of dark humor?* That said,  drawing some equivalence between statutory rape and violent rape is undoubtedly an insult to actual rape victims, as opposed to those merely declared rape victims by an intrusive government that discriminates on the basis of age rather than ability*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God - I cannot believe you are actually offering up a defense of underage sex.
> 
> And on a public forum no less.
> 
> Good Lord.
Click to expand...


This is nothing new.


----------



## Sinatra

AllieBaba said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, not much brilliance comes from you; you lacked the capacity to even begin to comprehend the comments I made yesterday about the nature of wage labor and capitalism's anti-libertarian elements.
> 
> Regardless, it's entirely irrelevant. If he'd made a funny joke about full-fledged rape, I still would have laughed. Have you not heard of dark humor?* That said,  drawing some equivalence between statutory rape and violent rape is undoubtedly an insult to actual rape victims, as opposed to those merely declared rape victims by an intrusive government that discriminates on the basis of age rather than ability*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God - I cannot believe you are actually offering up a defense of underage sex.
> 
> And on a public forum no less.
> 
> Good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nothing new.
Click to expand...


I am sickened by this.

That line "basis of age rather than ability".

WTF??????

So a 10 year old with "ability" is ok to engage in sex with an adult????

Agno - you need some help.  You are MESSED UP.

KittenKoder and all the rest - this guy was helping defend your position regarding the tasteless and sexist Letterman comments regarding a 14 year old girl being raped and engaged in prostitution.

Congratulations to the kind of support you all attracted on this issue.


----------



## del

AllieBaba said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the admin screens your pms carefully for grooming behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can the admin not read PM's, the only people here who seems interested in "grooming" anyone are those with an obsessive focus on a 14 year old's sexual behavior, wouldn't you say? How is that different than Ted Haggard's condemnations of homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The admin and the moderators can read pms.
> 
> Are you breaking a sweat?
Click to expand...


no,  generally we can't. we can only read them if they're reported/forwarded by a member.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

manifold said:


> RetardedGaySarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a *joke* about a grown man having sex with a 14 year old girl is totally vile and sick, but actually forcing a 14 year girl old to marry a grown man as part of a cult ritual is perfectly fine.  I mean, who does't know that?
Click to expand...


I reported this post because you changed my words and pretended they were still mine. Fucking lying piece of DOG SHIT.


----------



## Sinatra

RetiredGySgt said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetardedGaySarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a *joke* about a grown man having sex with a 14 year old girl is totally vile and sick, but actually forcing a 14 year girl old to marry a grown man as part of a cult ritual is perfectly fine.  I mean, who does't know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reported this post because you changed my words and pretended they were still mine. Fucking lying piece of DOG SHIT.
Click to expand...



This thread got real strange when Agno came out in support of underage sex.

I went from pissed at Letterman to genuinely creeped out.

That shit ain't right.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> The admin and the moderators can read pms.
> 
> Are you breaking a sweat?



Neither the admins nor moderators can read PM's, and the admins can only delete them. Babble, dear, how long ago was it that you were confused about what a reputation comment was? Do you really think you know more about how vBulletin forums are operated than I do?



Sinatra said:


> My God - I cannot believe you are actually offering up a defense of underage sex.
> 
> And on a public forum no less.
> 
> Good Lord.



I've been willing to tolerate the occasional derailing idiocy because I have an interest in discussing the main topic at hand, but I am getting rather tired of this little game. Let me explain to you why I do and do not advocate and then hear you run your idiotic mouth. 

It's my belief that youth in Western society are excessively infantilized, particularly adolescent youth. To express this quickly and concisely, I'd go with John Darling's observation that _"[there is a] common-sense perception, endemic in our culture, of children as rather silly and immature, unfit to be given responsibility. Yet such a view is clearly in danger of being self-confirming; for where children are seen as silly and immature, they will not be given responsibility, and where they are not given responsibility, they are likely to remain silly and immature."_ Now, to that end, I oppose minimum age restrictions, such as the voting age, working age, etc. Now, if I believe that the age of majority of 18 is arbitrary, and that people should simply manage their own lives at whatever age they prove themselves capable of doing so, *why the fuck* would I exempt sex from that? Why would I specifically eliminate the age of sexual consent from that list? Why go through that inconsistency?

Now, I'm going to show you what one of your little rightist heroes believes, and we'll see if you call *him* a "supporter of underage sex." Straight from former Speaker Newt Gingrich, we have Let's End Adolescence. 



> It's time to declare the end of adolescence. As a social institution, it's been a failure...[t]he solution is dramatic and unavoidable: We have to end adolescence as a social experiment. We tried it. It failed. It's time to move on. Returning to an earlier, more successful model of children rapidly assuming the roles and responsibilities of adults would yield enormous benefit to society.



Now, *are you prepared to condemn NEWT GINGRICH as a "supporter of underage sex"?* Are you prepared to do that, idiot? Because, hell, there's scarcely an iota of difference between what *he* believes and what *I* believe about the social institution of adolescence? So *let's hear it!* Let's hear you condemn Newt Gingrich for the same! 



AllieBaba said:


> You advocate sex with children, let's just be frank. And sex with children is illegal.
> 
> Talking about it is not.
> 
> Perhaps you need a breather.



That's simply a lie. I've never advocated that people have sex with children. I've said that adolescent youth should enter adulthood sooner, and that those that have proven themselves capable of managing adult rights and responsibilities should manage every aspect of their lives, including their sexual behavior. So...*ARE YOU PREPARED TO CONDEMN NEWT GINGRICH, BABBLE?!*


----------



## Sinatra

Agno, you can wrap it up in whatever reasoning you can formulate - the fact remains you are advocating underage sex.

You are a moral fuckwit.


----------



## AllieBaba

In other words, children should be able to have sex.
Gotcha.


----------



## manifold

Sinatra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra,
> 
> Do you support freedom of speech?
> 
> YES or NO, that is all that is required.
> 
> Here's your chance, honesty or cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.
> 
> And I will utilize said freedom to state that Letterman's "humor" was one of the most classless, disgusting, hateful examples on a network station I have yet seen.
Click to expand...


So you support his right to say it?  YES or NO?



Sinatra said:


> Do you support sexual humor involving 14-year old girls?  Humor centered on rape and prostitution?  We are not discussing the right of such content - but the content itself.



I support funny jokes... by laughing at them.  Sue me.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Agno, you can wrap it up in whatever reasoning you can formulate - the fact remains you are advocating underage sex.
> 
> You are a moral fuckwit.





AllieBaba said:


> In other words, children should be able to have sex.
> Gotcha.



O NOEZ! 

Are you moronic little trolls not up for the challenge? I merely await your declaration that Newt Gingrich is "advocating underage sex." 

Actually, can I just accept it as it is? It stands to reason that you'd have to condemn Newt Gingrich as advocating the same...so I'll run with that. From this moment forward, Newt Gingrich shall be known as an advocate of underage sex as long and to the same extent that I am.


----------



## manifold

RetiredGySgt said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetardedGaySarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a *joke* about a grown man having sex with a 14 year old girl is totally vile and sick, but actually forcing a 14 year girl old to marry a grown man as part of a cult ritual is perfectly fine.  I mean, who does't know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reported this post because you changed my words and pretended they were still mine. Fucking lying piece of DOG SHIT.
Click to expand...


I quoted a fictional fellow named RetardedGaySarge.  Any resemblence to real retards of USMB renown is purely coincidental.


----------



## AllieBaba

Agna, the mods and pms have the ability to read pms. They state they won't unless ordered to do so by a court of law...but the ability is there.

"PM Guidelines:
If exclusively personal contact is needed, use the Private Message system. Do not post a topic where only one member is expected to answer. Posting and Language guidelines extend to the PM system. USmessageboard.com maintains the privacy of its&#8217; users and will not access Private Messages unless ordered to do so by a Court of Law."


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Agna, the mods and pms have the ability to read pms. They state they won't unless ordered to do so by a court of law...but the ability is there.
> 
> "PM Guidelines: If exclusively personal contact is needed, use the Private Message system. Do not post a topic where only one member is expected to answer. Posting and Language guidelines extend to the PM system. USmessageboard.com maintains the privacy of its users and will not access Private Messages unless ordered to do so by a Court of Law."





Even del, far from an ally of mine, just told you that mods and admins did not have the ability to read PM's (unless forwarded to them), and you're actually stupid enough to keep up this little idiocy?


----------



## American Horse

Agnapostate said:


> Who cares? It's not as though she was injured or hurt, and as with generally irreverent and dark humor, it's precisely the taboo nature of the subject that makes it funny.




None of that makes it funny, or if it does it is its  to such a small and irrelevant audience that Letterman's advertisers won't get much advantage from it.



Coloradomtnman said:


> I'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but it was a joke, nobady got hurt, and I would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate PC, but I think its funny that the Rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the Rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against PC.


We don't need or advocate a law; what's appropriate is the publics condemnation of so called comedy like Letterman's by speaking up and boycotting products he advertises. 

Contessa Brewer vs. John Ziegtler on  David Lettermans Palin jokes 

John Zieglers interview of Sarah Palin

John Ziegler on The View answering question about Palin Interview


----------



## Agnapostate

American Horse said:


> None of tht makes it funny, or if it does it is its  to such a small and irrelevant audience that Letterman's advertisers won't get much advantage from it.



I didn't claim otherwise. It was funny based on its own merits, but the rightists in this thread are claiming that it was morally wrong in some sense, an assertion that they haven't proven.


----------



## AllieBaba

How strange, because a mod told me they could read pms, long before Agna started piddling around here.

And from my perusal of the rules, I don't see any indication they can't.

Having been the admin of my own message board, I KNOW they have that ability. You can't "opt out" of the ability to access PMs. It's part of being an admin, and depending on the level of authority allowed, a mod as well.

Maybe DEL doesn't have the authority to access PMs, but believe me, the admin does. They state they won't USE that authority...

But "won't" and "can't" are two wildly divergent things.

Honestly, you sound a little nervous. So I must have hit a nerve with the commentary on grooming. Good.


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of tht makes it funny, or if it does it is its  to such a small and irrelevant audience that Letterman's advertisers won't get much advantage from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't claim otherwise. It was funny based on its own merits, but the rightists in this thread are claiming that it was morally wrong in some sense, an assertion that they haven't proven.
Click to expand...


Morality, as you should be aware given your own weird take on things, is completely subjective. You can't "prove" immorality unless you come to some sort of agreement what morality consists of.

So those of conservative values who think his comments were immoral have no obligation to "prove" they're immoral. Though we all know that sex between adults and children is ILLEGAL...as is child porn. That's a little different.


----------



## AllieBaba

del said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can the admin not read PM's, the only people here who seems interested in "grooming" anyone are those with an obsessive focus on a 14 year old's sexual behavior, wouldn't you say? How is that different than Ted Haggard's condemnations of homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The admin and the moderators can read pms.
> 
> Are you breaking a sweat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no,  generally we can't. we can only read them if they're reported/forwarded by a member.
Click to expand...


*GENERALLY....UNLESS.......*

That's mods, as I said, who have authority as granted by admin. You can be authorized to access them, I'm sure.

Anyway, as I said. They can be accessed. Big diff between can't and won't...while you probably don't have the authority, del, that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

The admin can access them.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> How strange, because a mod told me they could read pms, long before Agna started piddling around here.
> 
> And from my perusal of the rules, I don't see any indication they can't.
> 
> Having been the admin of my own message board, I KNOW they have that ability. You can't "opt out" of the ability to access PMs. It's part of being an admin, and depending on the level of authority allowed, a mod as well.
> 
> Maybe DEL doesn't have the authority to access PMs, but believe me, the admin does. They state they won't USE that authority...
> 
> But "won't" and "can't" are two wildly divergent things.
> 
> Honestly, you sound a little nervous. So I must have hit a nerve with the commentary on grooming. Good.



You've shown rather expansive ignorance of vBulletin in the past, if you recall. It's theoretically possible for someone with database access to read PM's (they're stored in plain text), and there is a plug-in to enable admins to simply read them normally, but that's not the default setting on vB boards, and the admin of this board has stated that that plug-in is not enabled on this board, nor will it be. So please try not to make up bullshit.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Morality, as you should be aware given your own weird take on things, is completely subjective. You can't "prove" immorality unless you come to some sort of agreement what morality consists of.
> 
> So those of conservative values who think his comments were immoral have no obligation to "prove" they're immoral. Though we all know that sex between adults and children is ILLEGAL...as is child porn. That's a little different.



Is that right? You didn't strike me as a moral relativist, but I guess we all have our deficiencies. At any rate, my own moral perspective is a consequentialist one; I define moral rightness and wrongness according to happiness and suffering. At our meta-ethical core, I think we all retain that sort of perspective.


----------



## AllieBaba

Whatever.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Whatever.



Stop your derailing bullshit anyway. I think you have an inquisition to lead against Newt Gingrich.


----------



## AllieBaba

No, I don't mind Newt.


----------



## oreo

I thought the children of political figures were off limits to the media?  What a despicable display for a 6' foot man--in front of a laughing audiance--making remarks about Sarah Palins daughter.  Unbelievable.

You know funny is funny.  But when a comedian goes out of their way to take a shot at the children of political figures in a vial & hurtful manner--it really insults the intelligence of us all.  Let alone a 6 foot man attacking two women.  To me now--*David Letterman is a JOKE OF A MAN.*

Sarah Palin is not running for election--she just showed up in New York--& went to a Yankee's baseball game. _Can the left wing media leave her & her family alone for crying out loud._

*Every woman in this country regardless if you are a democrat or republican---regardless if you like Sarah Palin or not--should be outraged over this!*

There is absolutely nothing funny about it--it's a disgusting attack on the female gender.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5g8kE_g-YA]YouTube - Letterman on Sarah Palin's Daughter[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> No, I don't mind Newt.



Then you're merely inconsistent. As I understand it, this is your argument.

*Premise 1: Advocates of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions are advocates of underage sex.

Premise 2: New Gingrich is an advocate of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions.

Conclusion: Therefore, Newt Gingrich is an advocate of underage sex.*

Which component of that misrepresents your position?


----------



## Agnapostate

A protected class based on gender? I thought that's what those pinko libs did, damn it!


----------



## AllieBaba

As I knew you would, you entered into a thread about disgusting sexual commentary regarding children, and have hijacked it to be about legalizing sex with children.

Give the pervert a cookie.


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me say this slow you libtard.. a 60 year old man joking that a 14 year old had sex with a sportsfigure for political potshots is just fucking obscene,, now if you don't get that then that's you. not me. havacupakarma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm a liberal again ... sheesh ... make up your minds.
> 
> If it's based on fact then it doesn't matter, deed done, if we don't laugh at our stupidity then we will become it. If he wasn't joking then I could see why it's wrong, but he was joking, that's his job, I defended Rush when he made his lame jokes, and I will defend David to. Unlike the hypocrites I don't discriminate based on political alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullfuckingshit, you want to hide behind that "free speech mantra" sure he excercised free speech,, and I'm excercising mine in telling him and you he's an obscene excuse for a human being..
Click to expand...


I defended Rush's right to call any woman who disagreed with him a dike, that's sexual harassment ... but it's also freedom of speech, so no, it's not bullshit. There are more examples of your hypocrisy than you can find from me. Tell me where I had ever bashed Rush for his idiotic statements ... just one ...


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> As I knew you would, you entered into a thread about disgusting sexual commentary regarding children, and have hijacked it to be about legalizing sex with children.
> 
> Give the pervert a cookie.



WHOA! Nice show of:







*Now*, can you answer my question, Allie? Or is it going to be more of your lame, pathetic deflection? Your blatant inconsistency isn't being hidden from anyone.


----------



## AllieBaba

KK..it's "dyke".  A "dike" is a dam....er, the water kind. Not the female kind.

Which makes it rather confusing, actually.


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> KK..it's "dyke".  A "dike" is a dam....er, the water kind. Not the female kind.
> 
> Which makes it rather confusing, actually.



Ack, sorry, spell check changed it and I didn't double check.


----------



## strollingbones

did you protest when they made fun of amy carter and chelse clinton?  i thought not.  but nice try to disguise yourself as objective


----------



## strollingbones

and if gov winky aint still running for shit ...why is there a banner ad to donate to her pac?

or does she just need the support for her large family.  *wink*  you betta cha


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> did you protest when they made fun of amy carter and chelse clinton?  i thought not.  but nice try to disguise yourself as objective



do you have a link to where somebody joked about 14 year old Clinton or Carter being sexually raped by a sportsstar? I would like to see it and condemn it..TIA


----------



## AllieBaba

Provide a link to a right wing comic making sex jokes about Amy Carter or Chelsea Clinton.

This is standard lefty fare.


----------



## Agnapostate

Again...this isn't difficult. Unless "White House dog" isn't an insult, of course...


----------



## strollingbones

did you tube exist with amy carter and what was the sexual comment?  i dont watch letterman....unlike you allie...i dont watch and bitch...my remote has a on and off button...and other channels....if you dont like what the man said complain to his sponsors and dont watch or boycott his sponsors....


----------



## AllieBaba

You know, your bogus links to a blank Google screen don't really prop up your credibility.


----------



## strollingbones

AllieBaba said:


> Provide a link to a right wing comic making sex jokes about Amy Carter or Chelsea Clinton.
> 
> This is standard lefty fare.



have you ever provided a damn link to anything you have said?


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> You know, your bogus links to a blank Google screen don't really prop up your credibility.



"Blank Google screen"? I went to the trouble of conducting a search for you, so that you could easily discover that El Rushbo referred to Chelsea Clinton as the "White House dog" when she was thirteen years old.


----------



## AllieBaba

Strolling, I don't have cable, period.

And I could care less what Letterman says. My issue is with the idiots who lie and say the right does the same thing.

We don't.

Meanwhile, between Randi Rhodes, Letterman and Jamie Foxx you guys have quite a habit....

Randi Rhodes Suspended; Calls Hillary &#039;Big F---ing Whore&#039; | NewsBusters.org

Jamie Foxx insults 16-year-old Miley Cyrus? Say buh-bye to Oscar | The Dish Rag | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> What's the best thing about getting a hand-job from a 6 year old?
> 
> It makes your dick look bigger.


Oh, wow...that's so funny. If you ever have a six year old child I hope you won't mind if someone repeats the joke to them.


----------



## AllieBaba

strollingbones said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide a link to a right wing comic making sex jokes about Amy Carter or Chelsea Clinton.
> 
> This is standard lefty fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever provided a damn link to anything you have said?
Click to expand...


I post links all the time, retard.

Perhaps you should step away from the bong now. Slowly...slowly....


----------



## Zoom-boing

There's people who actually think Letterman is funny and watch him?  Amazing.


----------



## KittenKoder

Boohoo ... it's only an insult if a "liberal" says it.


----------



## strollingbones

allie stick to dennis miller........he not funny either but hes a conservative now so you will love  him


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> Boohoo ... it's only an insult if a "liberal" says it.



we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dennis Miller isn't funny either.


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA



Once again...pay attention to the discussion donkeyface, whydonchya?! 

Let me google that for you.


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo ... it's only an insult if a "liberal" says it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
Click to expand...


Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?


----------



## Article 15

A comedian makes a tasteless joke as part of his comedic monologue.  The horror.


----------



## AllieBaba

strollingbones said:


> allie stick to dennis miller........he not funny either but hes a conservative now so you will love  him



You have a link to him making sexual suggestions about children?


----------



## manifold

You tell dirty jokes to 6 year olds and I'm the sick one? 


It's called _adult_ humor... moron.


----------



## WillowTree

Agnapostate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again...pay attention to the discussion donkeyface, whydonchya?!
> 
> Let me google that for you.
Click to expand...


where? I'm looking for 14 raped, sportstar! where is it?


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo ... it's only an insult if a "liberal" says it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
Click to expand...


you may show me where I did that! then I will apologize!


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> where? I'm looking for 14 *raped*, sportstar! where is it?



Heh...actually, so am I. A real rape joke would have been a bit more "hardcore." But really, is calling 13 year old Chelsea Clinton the "White House dog" not sufficient?


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> A comedian makes a tasteless joke as part of his comedic monologue.  The horror.



you libtards have an obscene sense of humor..kidney failure, raping 14 year old girls,, obscene just about covers what you call humor.


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may show me where I did that! then I will apologize!
Click to expand...


Never said you did ...


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may show me where I did that! then I will apologize!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said you did ...
Click to expand...

  did you or did you not put your little accusation after directly quoting me? why yes libtard I think you did.. What do you think the average libtard reader who dosen't know any differently is going to think..


----------



## Article 15

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A comedian makes a tasteless joke as part of his comedic monologue.  The horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you libtards have an obscene sense of humor..kidney failure, raping 14 year old girls,, obscene just about covers what you call humor.
Click to expand...


Thankfully we have people like you to provide all the necessary faux outrage we need for everybody.


----------



## WillowTree

So in conclusion all the libtards are fine with this obscene humor from a 60 year old man against a rather helpless 14 year old girl.. Except for Ravi!  got it..


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> So in conclusion all the libtards are fine with this obscene humor from a 60 year old man against a rather helpless 14 year old girl.. Except for Ravi!  got it..



Hmm ... and conservative wingnuts only want freedom of speech for their savior, Limbaugh, got it.


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> So in conclusion all the libtards are fine with this obscene humor from a 60 year old man against a rather helpless 14 year old girl.. Except for Ravi!  got it..



I'm not a "lib," but I'm not going to make an especially huge issue of it. I condemned the little crusade the media hacks led against Bristol when she got pregnant (as I did with Jamie Lynn Spears), but no, I don't believe that Willow will be somehow more significantly affected because of her age.


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A comedian makes a tasteless joke as part of his comedic monologue.  The horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you libtards have an obscene sense of humor..kidney failure, raping 14 year old girls,, obscene just about covers what you call humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully we have people like you to provide all the necessary faux outrage we need for everybody.
Click to expand...


glad to oblige,, it's not hard at all.


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> you may show me where I did that! then I will apologize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said you did ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you or did you not put your little accusation after directly quoting me? why yes libtard I think you did.. What do you think the average libtard reader who dosen't know any differently is going to think..
Click to expand...


Did I say "Willow" in my post?


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said you did ...
> 
> 
> 
> did you or did you not put your little accusation after directly quoting me? why yes libtard I think you did.. What do you think the average libtard reader who dosen't know any differently is going to think..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say "Willow" in my post?
Click to expand...




already made my point,, don't parse,, cause the more you talk the stupider you look..


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo ... it's only an insult if a "liberal" says it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
Click to expand...



*Note to all board members,, even tho KK posted this as if I were the one who called her a dyke cause she won't fuck guys keep reading and you will see where she didn't mean it that way.. she's too lazy to correct it but I'm not.*


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to all board members,, even tho KK posted this as if I were the one who called her a dyke cause she won't fuck guys keep reading and you will see where she didn't mean it that way.. she's too lazy to correct it but I'm not.*
Click to expand...


Never claimed to not be lazy ... 

However, still, calling me a dyke just because I don't want to fuck guys is not suppose to offend me? Regardless of who says it, do I have a right to have everyone who says it put away for sexual abuse? If so, I want to know how, there are more than 100 straight men here I would love to get tossed into prison for it.


----------



## Shadow

Sarah G said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.
Click to expand...


So are the Biden's and Obama's.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shadow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a weird family, they're all walking, talking, targets for comedians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Biden's and Obama's.
Click to expand...


Yep ... I think Biden and Obama are tied with Bush still, in the amount of material that is for the time in office.


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to all board members,, even tho KK posted this as if I were the one who called her a dyke cause she won't fuck guys keep reading and you will see where she didn't mean it that way.. she's too lazy to correct it but I'm not.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never claimed to not be lazy ...
> 
> However, still, calling me a dyke just because I don't want to fuck guys is not suppose to offend me? Regardless of who says it, do I have a right to have everyone who says it put away for sexual abuse? If so, I want to know how, there are more than 100 straight men here I would love to get tossed into prison for it.
Click to expand...


does anybody on this board even know what the hell you are talking about? cause I sure don't!


----------



## oreo

strollingbones said:


> did you protest when they made fun of amy carter and chelse clinton?  i thought not.  but nice try to disguise yourself as objective



Who made fun of them?  *They were little girls.*  Now you put it out--PROVE IT.


----------



## oreo

strollingbones said:


> and if gov winky aint still running for shit ...why is there a banner ad to donate to her pac?
> 
> or does she just need the support for her large family.  *wink*  you betta cha




Read the thread again dotto-head--it's about attacking HER DAUGHTER--who is not running for anything.  Sarah Palin is not running for ANYTHING.  She may go for a senate run--but she catagorically denied that she plans on running for POTUS.


----------



## editec

Palin's look is straight from the American beauty queen/playboy model/stewartess look of the 1960s.

It _is _a tad slutty, but is that a_ bad_ thing? 

I don't think so, and obviously neither does she.

She's a damn looking woman, and she's not afraid to use it. 

BFD

There's no shortage of women in American who would love to pull off Palin's _slutty _look.

Men love the slutty look.

That's not an insult _that's a complement!_


----------



## Agnapostate

oreo said:


> Who made fun of them?  *They were little girls.*  Now you put it out--PROVE IT.



How many times does this have to be mentioned? Rush Limbaugh referred to Chelsea Clinton as the "White House dog" when she was thirteen years old.


----------



## Shadow

Sinatra said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
Click to expand...


The so called "Liberal" women's movement only really care about one issue...abortion.   If a situation comes up that does not involve that then they could care less.

Letterman has always been a douchebag.  I hated him in the 80's when he started out in latenight TV...and he's even more of a pig now.


----------



## oreo

Agnapostate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> where? I'm looking for 14 *raped*, sportstar! where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...actually, so am I. A real rape joke would have been a bit more "hardcore." But really, is calling 13 year old Chelsea Clinton the "White House dog" not sufficient?
Click to expand...




Who said that Chelsea Clinton was the White House Dog?  Give me a link--because if it's true I am going to be real pissed off at that too.  And to assure you, I did not vote for Bill Clinton.


----------



## Shadow

KittenKoder said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a slut, Letterman is a personality who milks things like that for a laugh, and anyone who takes TV too seriously is a moron.
Click to expand...


Is this one of your "rumors" again?


----------



## oreo

*DID YOU KNOW:*  That in 2007 a whopping 40% of the babies born in this country were to un-wed mothers--many of them teenagers--& other in their 20's & 30's --career women without husbands.

These women are of every single race-& every single religion--& every political party.  They are pro-life-&-pro-choice.

Now imagine the mothers of these teenage daughters--listening to some big "dick-head" making vile comments about their daughters.   Basically calling them all sluts.  Now imagine how those mothers feel.


----------



## Shadow

KittenKoder said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your name implies that you are of the female gender, you should be incensed over a comment like that directed at a 14 year old girl. I can't believe that anyone would defend a statement like that, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POLITICS ARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am female also, but you know what? I don't give a rat's ass either ... wanna know why? They famous people, and fame has a price, it also means you are targets for other famous people. No one said shit when comedians were making fun of Hilary and Bill, no one said shit when they made fun of Michelle and her brats ... so why is this different?
Click to expand...


When have they made fun of Michelle and her brats? And yes, I have defended Hillary plenty when the talking heads on MSNBC and else where attacked her with their sexist slime...not to mention Obama's big bud Rev Wright and his famous "humping" the podium sermon.

Anyway...since you don't care....why should you be offended if anyone does not defend liberal politicians?


----------



## WillowTree

Shadow said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The so called "Liberal" women's movement only really care about one issue...abortion.   If a situation comes up that does not involve that then they could care less.
> 
> Letterman has always been a douchebag.  I hated him in the 80's when he started out in latenight TV...and he's even more of a pig now.
Click to expand...




Is that what DUchebags are made from  PIG????


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

this is disgusting, if anyone said this about obama or another leading dem , we all know what would happen.


----------



## WillowTree

*no one said shit when they made fun of Michelle and her brats ... so why is this different?* kk




again,,, I haven't seen anyone make fun of Michelle's "brats" you got a link?


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

let's be real, anyone defending those comment does it b/c they hate this women


it's quite scary, how there are so many leading people in the media who hate this women with a passion
can't wait to see the view


----------



## manifold

Jennifer.Bush said:


> this is disgusting, if anyone said this about obama or another leading dem , we all know what would happen.



Yeah, everyone except for me, kk and agna would be posting the exact opposite to what they've posted here.


----------



## Shadow

Ravi said:


> I think Letterman is a doosh in this instance.
> 
> Sure, he's a comedian. But the children of politicians didn't ask to be the children of politicians. Call Palin a skank all you wish...she put herself in the spotlight, but her kids didn't put themselves there.



Letterman *is* a doosh.  But the more women of all political slants let themselves be de valued by negative sexual stereotypes such as "slut" and "skank" and go along with it...the more it's going to be seen as "okay".  The media does not de value Obama or Biden this way.  Just the powerful women it wants to marginalize...like Sarah AND Hillary during the primary.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5g8kE_g-YA]YouTube - Letterman on Sarah Palin's Daughter[/ame]


It's not funny, David!


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

i wonder what he's goona say today


----------



## Valerie

Jennifer.Bush said:


> let's be real, anyone defending those comment does it b/c they hate this women
> 
> 
> it's quite scary, how there are so many leading people in the media who hate this women with a passion
> can't wait to see the view



Good point!


----------



## Shadow

WillowTree said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter.
> 
> Let's start making fun of everyone's underage daughters shall we?
> 
> Yeah, that is so funny.
> 
> A 62 year old man saying someone's daughter was raped, is a prostitute, and their mother is slutty.
> 
> Wow - all that women's liberation work has sure brought this nation a long way has it not?
> 
> For once in your life grow up and stand for something - or at the very least, stand against this kind of disgusting shrek calling itself television humor.
> 
> No more Letterman in my home.  NEVER.
> 
> This was way too far, and the more I think of it the more it pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so called "Liberal" women's movement only really care about one issue...abortion.   If a situation comes up that does not involve that then they could care less.
> 
> Letterman has always been a douchebag.  I hated him in the 80's when he started out in latenight TV...and he's even more of a pig now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what DUchebags are made from  PIG????
Click to expand...


Yes...Letterman's picture is right next to DUchebag in the dictionary


----------



## KittenKoder

Jennifer.Bush said:


> let's be real, anyone defending those comment does it b/c they hate this women
> 
> 
> it's quite scary, how there are so many leading people in the media who hate this women with a passion
> can't wait to see the view



*really long eye roll*

Yeah ... sure. I already admitted to not knowing enough about Palin to really care. Perhaps some of us defending the joke just like being able to enjoy our own freedom of speech allowing us to dis on Obama and his "posse" ... ever stop to think about that?

Mani said it perfectly, even though I don't agree with much of what Agna says. Mani, Agna, and I are probably the only ones who wouldn't change position if the show was on the other foot ... of those who have posted in this thread that is (there are others but haven't posted in this thread yet).


----------



## driveby

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.
> 
> Willow does though.
Click to expand...


i'm shocked you can afford an internet connection with all that blue kool aid you buy ........


----------



## Valerie

Jennifer.Bush said:


> i wonder what he's goona say today





>



> But Letterman insisted on his show Wednesday night that he was referring to 18-year-old Bristol Palin, who recently gave birth to a son after roiling the presidential campaign with the revelation she was pregnant.
> 
> The unwed Bristol has since become a high profile advocate for abstinence.
> 
> "We were, as we often do, making jokes about people in the news," Letterman said.
> 
> "These are not jokes made about her 14-year-old daughter. I would never, never make jokes about raping or having sex of any description with a 14-year-old girl," he added.
> 
> "Am I guilty of poor taste? Yes. Did I suggest that it was okay for her 14-year-old daughter to be having promiscuous sex? No," Letterman said.
> 
> The ratings-conscious comedian even made Palin an offer: "I would like you to consider coming to New York City - you and Todd as my guests, or leave Todd at home - I'd love to have you on the show. It'd be exciting."
> 
> Don't set the Tivo.
> 
> "It doesn't matter whether he was talking about Willow or Bristol, what he said was unacceptable," responded Palin spokeswoman Sharon Leighow.
> 
> Palin was in New York to receive an award for her advocacy of children with disabilities. Her family was invited to Sunday's Yankees game by former Mayor Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> Read more: Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over &#39;sexually-perverted&#39; joke



Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over &#39;sexually-perverted&#39; joke


----------



## driveby

Sarah G said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Willow at the game. You'll defend anything that meets the DNC memopoints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This story is so lame, it wouldn't even meet the memopoint requirements.
Click to expand...


But "nappy headed hoes" was a HUGE story .........


----------



## Shadow

Zoom-boing said:


> Dennis Miller isn't funny either.



Yeah...does anyone even understand what he says?


----------



## Shadow

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo ... it's only an insult if a "liberal" says it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
Click to expand...


I thought that was your so called "friend".  Or are you telling fibs now?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

strollingbones said:


> did you protest when they made fun of amy carter and chelse clinton?  i thought not.  but nice try to disguise yourself as objective



There ya go again, DEFENDING the undefaendable while claiming you have done no such thing, LIAR.

Ohh and remind us exactly when anyone said either of your darlings were raped or preformed consensual sex with an adult? I will wait you dumb ass.


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to all board members,, even tho KK posted this as if I were the one who called her a dyke cause she won't fuck guys keep reading and you will see where she didn't mean it that way.. she's too lazy to correct it but I'm not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed to not be lazy ...
> 
> However, still, calling me a dyke just because I don't want to fuck guys is not suppose to offend me? Regardless of who says it, do I have a right to have everyone who says it put away for sexual abuse? If so, I want to know how, there are more than 100 straight men here I would love to get tossed into prison for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does anybody on this board even know what the hell you are talking about? cause I sure don't!
Click to expand...


Keep forgetting, you are a binary thinker. Here's the simple connection, if David's joke is sexual misconduct then I should be allowed to toss the more than 100 straight men who insult me just because I don't want to sleep with them in jail for sexual harassment, period. It's the exact same level of offense.


----------



## Sinatra

Valerie said:


> Jennifer.Bush said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what he's goona say today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Letterman insisted on his show Wednesday night that he was referring to 18-year-old Bristol Palin, who recently gave birth to a son after roiling the presidential campaign with the revelation she was pregnant.
> 
> The unwed Bristol has since become a high profile advocate for abstinence.
> 
> "We were, as we often do, making jokes about people in the news," Letterman said.
> 
> "These are not jokes made about her 14-year-old daughter. I would never, never make jokes about raping or having sex of any description with a 14-year-old girl," he added.
> 
> "Am I guilty of poor taste? Yes. Did I suggest that it was okay for her 14-year-old daughter to be having promiscuous sex? No," Letterman said.
> 
> The ratings-conscious comedian even made Palin an offer: "I would like you to consider coming to New York City - you and Todd as my guests, or leave Todd at home - I'd love to have you on the show. It'd be exciting."
> 
> Don't set the Tivo.
> 
> "It doesn't matter whether he was talking about Willow or Bristol, what he said was unacceptable," responded Palin spokeswoman Sharon Leighow.
> 
> Palin was in New York to receive an award for her advocacy of children with disabilities. Her family was invited to Sunday's Yankees game by former Mayor Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> Read more: Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over 'sexually-perverted' joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over 'sexually-perverted' joke
Click to expand...



Problem is, Bristol Palin was not at the ballgame - she was in Alaska.  The daughter at the ball game with Governor Palin was her daughter Willow.

Dave's explanation was far too much excuse - and not nearly enough apology.

He needs to man up and admit they screwed up - BADLY.

Way out of line.


----------



## Shadow

editec said:


> Palin's look is straight from the American beauty queen/playboy model/stewartess look of the 1960s.
> 
> It _is _a tad slutty, but is that a_ bad_ thing?
> 
> I don't think so, and obviously neither does she.
> 
> She's a damn looking woman, and she's not afraid to use it.
> 
> BFD
> 
> There's no shortage of women in American who would love to pull off Palin's _slutty _look.
> 
> Men love the slutty look.
> 
> That's not an insult _that's a complement!_




Suuuuuure it is.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shadow said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are giving you every opportunity to show us a link to where a conservative said it.. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that was your so called "friend".  Or are you telling fibs now?
Click to expand...


You're just a walking solar powered dildo.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> Boohoo ... it's only an insult if a "liberal" says it.



You have joined my list of people beneath contempt. That you can willfully defend this shit tells me all I need to know about you as a person.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Article 15 said:


> A comedian makes a tasteless joke as part of his comedic monologue.  The horror.



Look another Liberal deflecting. I am afraid we are fast running out of Liberals that might actually to the right thing rather then defend the indefensible.


----------



## Shadow

KittenKoder said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was your so called "friend".  Or are you telling fibs now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just a walking solar powered dildo.
Click to expand...



Ahhh so you *ARE* fibbing....figures.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Again...this isn't difficult. Unless "White House dog" isn't an insult, of course...




While you may be too busy attempting to rationalize your support of underage sex, take just a moment to figure out your links show a considerable media backlash when Limbaugh made that joke regarding Chelsea.

And to add some perspective - calling a girl ugly is stupid and inconsiderate.

Indicating a 14 year old was raped and is a prostitute is far beyond stupid and inconsiderate.

And frankly, given your stance on underage sex that you shared on this forum, I don't think too many women want you speaking to this issue Agno.

Back to the slime pit for you...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... calling me a dyke because I won't fuck guys ... that's not offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to all board members,, even tho KK posted this as if I were the one who called her a dyke cause she won't fuck guys keep reading and you will see where she didn't mean it that way.. she's too lazy to correct it but I'm not.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never claimed to not be lazy ...
> 
> However, still, calling me a dyke just because I don't want to fuck guys is not suppose to offend me? Regardless of who says it, do I have a right to have everyone who says it put away for sexual abuse? If so, I want to know how, there are more than 100 straight men here I would love to get tossed into prison for it.
Click to expand...


Are you 14? Is Palin's daughter actively posting on this board? Did not think so. You and the rest are fucking sickening.


----------



## KittenKoder

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to all board members,, even tho KK posted this as if I were the one who called her a dyke cause she won't fuck guys keep reading and you will see where she didn't mean it that way.. she's too lazy to correct it but I'm not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed to not be lazy ...
> 
> However, still, calling me a dyke just because I don't want to fuck guys is not suppose to offend me? Regardless of who says it, do I have a right to have everyone who says it put away for sexual abuse? If so, I want to know how, there are more than 100 straight men here I would love to get tossed into prison for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you 14? Is Palin's daughter actively posting on this board? Did not think so. You and the rest are fucking sickening.
Click to expand...


Really? Let's see what happens when you see my take on the Obama brats ... oh wait, they were already targeted with that AF-1 stunt ... hmm ... that's just as sick ...


----------



## Agnapostate

Oh, and by the way, Ravi and Valerie are hardly conservatives, so you don't have the neat little divide that you think you do.


----------



## Sinatra

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to all board members,, even tho KK posted this as if I were the one who called her a dyke cause she won't fuck guys keep reading and you will see where she didn't mean it that way.. she's too lazy to correct it but I'm not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed to not be lazy ...
> 
> However, still, calling me a dyke just because I don't want to fuck guys is not suppose to offend me? Regardless of who says it, do I have a right to have everyone who says it put away for sexual abuse? If so, I want to know how, there are more than 100 straight men here I would love to get tossed into prison for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you 14? Is Palin's daughter actively posting on this board? Did not think so. You and the rest are fucking sickening.
Click to expand...



Agreed.

These people are not "liberal" or "independent", nor "conservative".  I spent years working with some very bright liberals at the university level - and I am confident none of them would condone what Letterman said.  They would not excuse it as an example of free speech, or comedy, and certainly not call it harmless.

Those in here who have done just that are not liberals, conservatives, or independents.

They are simply sad, pathetic, intellectually-morally-emotionally lacking individuals with no clear sense of right or wrong.


----------



## Sinatra

Sinatra said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer.Bush said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what he's goona say today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Letterman insisted on his show Wednesday night that he was referring to 18-year-old Bristol Palin, who recently gave birth to a son after roiling the presidential campaign with the revelation she was pregnant.
> 
> The unwed Bristol has since become a high profile advocate for abstinence.
> 
> "We were, as we often do, making jokes about people in the news," Letterman said.
> 
> "These are not jokes made about her 14-year-old daughter. I would never, never make jokes about raping or having sex of any description with a 14-year-old girl," he added.
> 
> "Am I guilty of poor taste? Yes. Did I suggest that it was okay for her 14-year-old daughter to be having promiscuous sex? No," Letterman said.
> 
> The ratings-conscious comedian even made Palin an offer: "I would like you to consider coming to New York City - you and Todd as my guests, or leave Todd at home - I'd love to have you on the show. It'd be exciting."
> 
> Don't set the Tivo.
> 
> "It doesn't matter whether he was talking about Willow or Bristol, what he said was unacceptable," responded Palin spokeswoman Sharon Leighow.
> 
> Palin was in New York to receive an award for her advocacy of children with disabilities. Her family was invited to Sunday's Yankees game by former Mayor Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> Read more: Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over 'sexually-perverted' joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over 'sexually-perverted' joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, Bristol Palin was not at the ballgame - she was in Alaska.  The daughter at the ball game with Governor Palin was her daughter Willow.
> 
> Dave's explanation was far too much excuse - and not nearly enough apology.
> 
> He needs to man up and admit they screwed up - BADLY.
> 
> Way out of line.
Click to expand...



,,,


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Letterman used to be funny.

He's not anymore, hasn't been since the late 90s. He became angry, bitter, hateful.... And his ratings have suffered as a result. Leno consistently kicked his ass, and now Conan -- who replaced him on "Late Night" on NBC and now has the job Letterman wanted.... The Tonight Show.... Is kicking his ass as well.

Letterman is burying himself in irrelevancy..... As is his rightful place. When we say "SeeBS" it's never more accurate than when alluding to Letterman's show.

But it's damn close.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> While you may be too busy attempting to rationalize your support of underage sex, take just a moment to figure out your links show a considerable media backlash when Limbaugh made that joke regarding Chelsea.
> 
> And to add some perspective - calling a girl ugly is stupid and inconsiderate.
> 
> Indicating a 14 year old was raped and is a prostitute is far beyond stupid and inconsiderate.
> 
> And frankly, given your stance on underage sex that you shared on this forum, I don't think too many women want you speaking to this issue Agno.
> 
> Back to the slime pit for you...



Son, the reason that your idiotic ass putters around here and shrills like the whiny little bitch that you are is because you lack both the mental capacities and the information to engage in legitimate debate. When I detailed the nature of wage labor and the anti-libertarian elements of capitalism yesterday, you were merely confined to spamming the topic in question with moronic inanities and pathetic images. I didn't see you hobbling over to condemn Newt Gingrich as a supporter of underage sex in the thread devoted to discussion of that "reality" because as with so many things, you're merely too stupid to realize your blatant inconsistency. 

With this very topic, you ignore pertinent political issues to obsess and whine over an effectively harmless joke, quickly jettisoning your own empty rightist opposition to the formation of protected classes based on arbitrary characteristics such as age and sex. So shut the fuck up, little man. You should jump off this wicked and perverse little series of tubes if it's too much for you.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> Letterman used to be funny.
> 
> He's not anymore, hasn't been since the late 90s. He became angry, bitter, hateful.... And his ratings have suffered as a result. Leno consistently kicked his ass, and now Conan -- who replaced him on "Late Night" on NBC and now has the job Letterman wanted.... The Tonight Show.... Is kicking his ass as well.
> 
> Letterman is burying himself in irrelevancy..... As is his rightful place. When we say "SeeBS" it's never more accurate than when alluding to Letterman's show.
> 
> But it's damn close.



I have always found Leno to be bland, and Conan is too arrogant. David was just goofy to me, not really funny. I prefer Spike F. and Dave Chapelle style humor.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman used to be funny.
> 
> He's not anymore, hasn't been since the late 90s. He became angry, bitter, hateful.... And his ratings have suffered as a result. Leno consistently kicked his ass, and now Conan -- who replaced him on "Late Night" on NBC and now has the job Letterman wanted.... The Tonight Show.... Is kicking his ass as well.
> 
> Letterman is burying himself in irrelevancy..... As is his rightful place. When we say "SeeBS" it's never more accurate than when alluding to Letterman's show.
> 
> But it's damn close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found Leno to be bland, and Conan is too arrogant. David was just goofy to me, not really funny. I prefer Spike F. and Dave Chapelle style humor.
Click to expand...

You should check out the new Tonight Show. And by the way, Letterman WAS goofy, in the 80s-early 90s. That was his charm. Then, he became hateful.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you may be too busy attempting to rationalize your support of underage sex, take just a moment to figure out your links show a considerable media backlash when Limbaugh made that joke regarding Chelsea.
> 
> And to add some perspective - calling a girl ugly is stupid and inconsiderate.
> 
> Indicating a 14 year old was raped and is a prostitute is far beyond stupid and inconsiderate.
> 
> And frankly, given your stance on underage sex that you shared on this forum, I don't think too many women want you speaking to this issue Agno.
> 
> Back to the slime pit for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son, the reason that your idiotic ass putters around here and shrills like the whiny little bitch that you are is because you lack both the mental capacities and the information to engage in legitimate debate. When I detailed the nature of wage labor and the anti-libertarian elements of capitalism yesterday, you were merely confined to spamming the topic in question with moronic inanities and pathetic images. I didn't see you hobbling over to condemn Newt Gingrich as a supporter of underage sex in the thread devoted to discussion of that "reality" because as with so many things, you're merely too stupid to realize your blatant inconsistency.
> 
> With this very topic, you ignore pertinent political issues to obsess and whine over an effectively harmless joke, quickly jettisoning your own empty rightist opposition to the formation of protected classes based on arbitrary characteristics such as age and sex. So shut the fuck up, little man. You should jump off this wicked and perverse little series of tubes if it's too much for you.
Click to expand...


You exposed your twisted version of acceptable sex Agno - that if kids have the skill, they are ready to engage in sex.

That is messed up and there is no amount of bullshit by you that can change what you said, and by implication, who you are - and you know that.

As does everyone else in here.

You are pathetic - possibly worse.

Much worse.


----------



## Valerie

Agnapostate said:


> Oh, and by the way, Ravi and Valerie are hardly conservatives, so you don't have the neat little divide that you think you do.



HeLLooo Newman.    What are you even talking about?


----------



## Agnapostate

Valerie said:


> HeLLooo Newman.    What are you even talking about?



Try reading the rest of the thread, sweetie. Crazy shit, I know!


----------



## Sinatra

Valerie said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, Ravi and Valerie are hardly conservatives, so you don't have the neat little divide that you think you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeLLooo Newman.    What are you even talking about?
Click to expand...



It would appear they are attempting to imply you gave some form of support for Letterman's use of a 14 year old girs as part of a joke regarding statutory rape and prostitution...


----------



## Valerie

Agnapostate said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HeLLooo Newman.    What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the rest of the thread, sweetie. Crazy shit, I know!
Click to expand...


I haven't had a chance to read all of it.  You're not going to tell me?    Fine, try to focus on the OP if you're able, huh?


----------



## Agnapostate

Valerie said:


> I haven't had a chance to read all of it.  You're not going to tell me?    Fine, try to focus on the OP if you're able, huh?



Fine. Attempt by AllieBabble et al. to mendaciously depict this as a merely partisan issue, much like her attempt to compare Nazism to modern liberalism.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> You exposed your twisted version of acceptable sex Agno - that if kids have the skill, they are ready to engage in sex.
> 
> That is messed up and there is no amount of bullshit by you that can change what you said, and by implication, who you are - and you know that.
> 
> As does everyone else in here.
> 
> You are pathetic - possibly worse.
> 
> Much worse.



Then you know who the real predator is, don't you?


----------



## Sinatra

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman used to be funny.
> 
> He's not anymore, hasn't been since the late 90s. He became angry, bitter, hateful.... And his ratings have suffered as a result. Leno consistently kicked his ass, and now Conan -- who replaced him on "Late Night" on NBC and now has the job Letterman wanted.... The Tonight Show.... Is kicking his ass as well.
> 
> Letterman is burying himself in irrelevancy..... As is his rightful place. When we say "SeeBS" it's never more accurate than when alluding to Letterman's show.
> 
> But it's damn close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found Leno to be bland, and Conan is too arrogant. David was just goofy to me, not really funny. I prefer Spike F. and Dave Chapelle style humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should check out the new Tonight Show. And by the way, Letterman WAS goofy, in the 80s-early 90s. That was his charm. *Then, he became hateful*.
Click to expand...


Sad but true - particularly so in the last couple of years.

Perhaps he is simply bored out of his mind?  What is left of his mind anyway...


----------



## Maple

"A large segment of Limbaugh's audience consists of white males, 18 to 34 years old, without college education. Basically, a guy I know and grew up with named Bubba. "

This comes from your source that you cited and beleive me had Rush Limbaugh said or did anything to offend the child of Bill and Hillary it would have still been airing on the National Liberal News channels. I am  college educated and I do listen to Rush because I share the same conservative and fiscal views that he does. By the way, I am neither white nor am I male. 

Liberals do not have an agenda on intelligence, you just read The National Inquirer and call it news and vow to the truth of a bunch of nonsense.

I would hardly call the link that you cite a reliable and truthful one. IS THAT ALL YOU GOT?????


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read all of it.  You're not going to tell me?    Fine, try to focus on the OP if you're able, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. Attempt by AllieBabble et al. to mendaciously depict this as a merely partisan issue, much like her attempt to compare Nazism to modern liberalism.
Click to expand...


Or your ongoing support of child sex...


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Or your ongoing support of child sex...



You mean _Newt Gingrich's_ ongoing support of child sex.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or your ongoing support of child sex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean _Newt Gingrich's_ ongoing support of child sex.
Click to expand...


So by your own version - you and Gingrich share that common interest, eh?


You support child sex Agno.

You are a sick, sad little fuck, and that truth was of your own making.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> So by your own version - you and Gingrich share that common interest, eh?
> 
> You support child sex Agno.
> 
> You are a sick, sad little fuck, and that truth was of your own making.



By your version, Dinatra. Remember?



> *Premise 1: Advocates of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions are advocates of underage sex.
> 
> Premise 2: New Gingrich is an advocate of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions.
> 
> Conclusion: Therefore, Newt Gingrich is an advocate of underage sex.*



Now, I realize that you're a stupid and demented little banshee, but even you should be able to figure out that it's *appalling* that you share ideology with an advocate of child sex. Good day, sir!


----------



## Article 15

RetiredGySgt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A comedian makes a tasteless joke as part of his comedic monologue.  The horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look another Liberal deflecting. I am afraid we are fast running out of Liberals that might actually to the right thing rather then defend the indefensible.
Click to expand...


Defend it?

Please.

I said it was a "tasteless" joke.  It's not worth defending ... I don't give enough of a fuck to do so.  I don't watch Letterman, never have, never will.  

Get over yourself Mr. High and Mighty.


----------



## Agnapostate

Maple said:


> "A large segment of Limbaugh's audience consists of white males, 18 to 34 years old, without college education. Basically, a guy I know and grew up with named Bubba. "
> 
> This comes from your source that you cited and beleive me had Rush Limbaugh said or did anything to offend the child of Bill and Hillary it would have still been airing on the National Liberal News channels. I am  college educated and I do listen to Rush because I share the same conservative and fiscal views that he does. By the way, I am neither white nor am I male.
> 
> Liberals do not have an agenda on intelligence, you just read The National Inquirer and call it news and vow to the truth of a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> I would hardly call the link that you cite a reliable and truthful one. IS THAT ALL YOU GOT?????



I can already tell what you're referring to; it's an opinion piece from Molly Ivins. That's irrelevant to the reality that Rush called a thirteen year old "the White House dog."


----------



## Political Junky

oreo said:


> I thought the children of political figures were off limits to the media?  What a despicable display for a 6' foot man--in front of a laughing audiance--making remarks about Sarah Palins daughter.  Unbelievable.
> 
> You know funny is funny.  But when a comedian goes out of their way to take a shot at the children of political figures in a vial & hurtful manner--it really insults the intelligence of us all.  Let alone a 6 foot man attacking two women.  To me now--*David Letterman is a JOKE OF A MAN.*
> 
> Sarah Palin is not running for election--she just showed up in New York--& went to a Yankee's baseball game. _Can the left wing media leave her & her family alone for crying out loud._
> 
> *Every woman in this country regardless if you are a democrat or republican---regardless if you like Sarah Palin or not--should be outraged over this!*
> 
> There is absolutely nothing funny about it--it's a disgusting attack on the female gender.
> 
> YouTube - Letterman on Sarah Palin's Daughter


Limbaugh has insulted every woman except Palin.


----------



## Vel

Coloradomtnman said:


> I'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but *it was a joke, nobady got hurt*, and I would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate PC, but I think its funny that the Rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the Rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against PC.





 You ASSUME nobody got hurt. Don't you think Willow Palin is going to hear about this? Probably be teased about it and who knows whether Willow tends to be senstive or not. The fact is, that this probably WILL hurt this child and Letterman is a pus bag.

 ( If I've duplicated anyone please accept my apology. I haven't made it through the whole thread yet. )


----------



## Sinatra

Vel6377 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but *it was a joke, nobady got hurt*, and I would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate PC, but I think its funny that the Rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the Rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ASSUME nobody got hurt. Don't you think Willow Palin is going to hear about this? Probably be teased about it and who knows whether Willow tends to be senstive or not. The fact is, that this probably WILL hurt this child and Letterman is a pus bag.
> 
> ( If I've duplicated anyone please accept my apology. I haven't made it through the whole thread yet. )
Click to expand...



It is simply amazing this thing is being supported by some in here.

Oh how this same tired group howled when Limbaugh declared he wanted Obama to fail.

Ah, but have a liberal talk show host infuse statutory rape and prostitution centering on a 14 year old daughter and by God, THAT is just a "harmless" joke!

And then you have the likes of Agno coming in and actually advocating for child sex!

Let these loons keep talking - their collective lunacy is now being more open for all to see.


----------



## Steve Jobs

Letterman is a douchebag. Douchebags say douchy things.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Perfect, it is ok to attack a 14 year old white Girl and say she had sex with an adult at a ball game. BUT don't mention MC Hammer's failure as a rapper to his son.

Daytime TV Recap | Daily TV Recap - Yahoo! TV


----------



## oreo

Here is Sarah Palin in New York to do a walk to raise money for autistic children.  She takes her young daughter to a baseball game--& who gets attacked?  Her 14 year old daughter.

_This is what the left has succumbed to in this country._


----------



## Article 15

lol what?


----------



## Sweet Willy

RetiredGySgt said:


> Perfect, it is ok to attack a 14 year old white Girl and say she had sex with an adult at a ball game. BUT don't mention MC Hammer's failure as a rapper to his son.
> 
> Daytime TV Recap | Daily TV Recap - Yahoo! TV



 I watched that whole thing and didn't hear anything about Palins daughter.

 Hammer was pretty successful as a rapper.  He failed at managing his money.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Made to order for outing phony baloney liberals.

A 62 year old late night TV show host makes a joke about a 31 year old major league baseball player having sex during the game with a 14 year old girl.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sweet Willy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, it is ok to attack a 14 year old white Girl and say she had sex with an adult at a ball game. BUT don't mention MC Hammer's failure as a rapper to his son.
> 
> Daytime TV Recap | Daily TV Recap - Yahoo! TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that whole thing and didn't hear anything about Palins daughter.
> 
> Hammer was pretty successful as a rapper.  He failed at managing his money.
Click to expand...


Do you have any functioning brain cells? Did your parents have any children that lived? Dumb ASS.


----------



## Sweet Willy

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Made to order for outing phony baloney liberals.
> 
> A 62 year old late night TV show host makes a joke about a 31 year old major league baseball player having sex during the game with a 14 year old girl.




That would be bad taste but I still can't figure what one incident has to do with the other.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

I guess MSNBC did not run the story, so it must not have happened.


----------



## Article 15

This thread re-tah-did.


----------



## Sweet Willy

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, it is ok to attack a 14 year old white Girl and say she had sex with an adult at a ball game. BUT don't mention MC Hammer's failure as a rapper to his son.
> 
> Daytime TV Recap | Daily TV Recap - Yahoo! TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that whole thing and didn't hear anything about Palins daughter.
> 
> Hammer was pretty successful as a rapper.  He failed at managing his money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any functioning brain cells? Did your parents have any children that lived? Dumb ASS.
Click to expand...



That doesn't help any.  

There is nothing there about Palins daughter.  Care to post a link for that?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sweet Willy said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made to order for outing phony baloney liberals.
> 
> A 62 year old late night TV show host makes a joke about a 31 year old major league baseball player having sex during the game with a 14 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be bad taste but I still can't figure what one incident has to do with the other.
Click to expand...


Because you are ignorant as hell. The posted link shows Hollyweird upset about Kathy Lee mentioning Hammer's failure to his 10 year old son, while you dumb asses post in support of Letterman's attack of a sexual nature against a 14 year old.


----------



## Sweet Willy

Article 15 said:


> This thread re-tah-did.



I could see the usual re-tah-did kids were here.  I just thought I'd be patient and try to understand what they were saying.


----------



## Sweet Willy

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made to order for outing phony baloney liberals.
> 
> A 62 year old late night TV show host makes a joke about a 31 year old major league baseball player having sex during the game with a 14 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be bad taste but I still can't figure what one incident has to do with the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are ignorant as hell. The posted link shows Hollyweird upset about Kathy Lee mentioning Hammer's failure to his 10 year old son, while you dumb asses post in support of Letterman's attack of a sexual nature against a 14 year old.
Click to expand...



It would be next to impossible for me to support something I know nothing about.

I didn't get that Hollywood was upset about the Hammer thing.  I got that Hammer was upset.  

And I get that you're upset.  About something.


----------



## Article 15

Sweet Willy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that whole thing and didn't hear anything about Palins daughter.
> 
> Hammer was pretty successful as a rapper.  He failed at managing his money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any functioning brain cells? Did your parents have any children that lived? Dumb ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't help any.
> 
> There is nothing there about Palins daughter.  Care to post a link for that?
Click to expand...



He's trying to make a connection between a late night comedian cracking a tasteless joke about Palin's daughter and a daytime TV host being admonished by MC Hammer for talking to his son about Hammer's fall from grace.  

It's one of the stupidest damn things I've ever read in my life.


----------



## Sinatra

Article 15 said:


> This thread re-tah-did.



You have a daughter?

A wife?

A mother?

Make them proud?


----------



## neurosport

oreo said:


> Here is Sarah Palin in New York to do a walk to raise money for autistic children.  She takes her young daughter to a baseball game--& who gets attacked?  Her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> _This is what the left has succumbed to in this country._



You're a fucking idiot !

Liberals don't attack anybody for having sex !  Liberals recognize that sex is natural.  Conservatives are the dumbfucking morons who think it's a sin !

I am a Libertarian myself.  

Good for you for being a Libertarian but we don't condone that here.

~A15


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

I guess you had to be there.  Or read the link.


----------



## Article 15

Sinatra said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread re-tah-did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a daughter?
> 
> A wife?
> 
> A mother?
> 
> Make them proud?
Click to expand...


Exactly what the fuck does any of that have to do with a daytime TV host being admonished by Hammer himself for talking to his son about his fall from grace?

It makes no fuggin' sense, dude.


----------



## Agnapostate

For the record, I wouldn't have cared to this degree if Letterman's comment had actually been aimed at Willow (though he seems to have intended to mean Bristol), and had actually been about rape, because I believe that a valid role for dark comedy exists. Letterman is an entertainer, and you should perhaps consistently apply your rhetoric about not forming protected classes based on arbitrary characteristics such as age and sex and punishing the offensive with market power (i.e. a boycott), rather than with a mere demonization campaign. 

And as I said, you can feel free to label me a "supporter of child sex" as soon as you label Newt Gingrich the same. I await the remedy of your blatant inconsistency.


----------



## Amanda

Coloradomtnman said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more of the Left's 1 way street thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda, sometimes I think you are the most frustrating person on USMB for how irrational, and prejudicially blind you can sometimes be.
> 
> *1* You call the Left whiners for complaining about people being "un-PC", but then when the Right whines about a joke some tv comedian who isn't even that funny makes, then the Left is guilty of 1-Way Street thinking?  Can you really defend just how ironic AND hypocritical that is?
> 
> *2* And please, stop, as you told me once before, "lumping" people altogether.  That's more hypocrisy from you *3* little Ms. Spotless.  At least I realize human beings, including me, are quite capable and are frequently hypocritical.  *4* But I guess that's just more Leftist hypocrisy, right?
Click to expand...


*1* When have I called anyone a whiner? And mischaracterize my comment all you want it wasn't about Letterman it was about the Left's response here. If the Left cared about women the way they would have us believe they would be outraged. if Ann Coulter was raped the left would likely pull out the tired old "She had it coming" excuse for the rape. That was how they reacted when she was attacked with a pie. No one deserves to be assaulted in any way. Sexually, verbally, or physically.

*2* Have you read the thread? Who's saying it was fine and who isn't?

*3* When have I ever claimed to be spotless?

*4* Sounds like CYA to me.


----------



## Sweet Willy

OK.  I see.  It's a conspiracy between David letterman and MC Hammer.  Or is it a conspiracy between the Palin girl and the morning show chic?  Oh wait.....Hammer's son is gettin' it on with Palin's daughter?  

Is there a dumbest thread award?


----------



## neurosport

I fucking hate American media culture.

We always need to label winners and losers.

I remember when Eminem first came out i was certain he would follow the same trajectory as Vanilla Ice but that didn't happen.

So our media has to arbitrarily select winners ( Eminem ) and losers ( Vanilla Ice ).  I just don't fucking see how Eminem is better than Vanilla Ice ? ? ?  The only difference is Eminem is promoted in every magazine and Vanilla Ice ridiculed in all the same magazines.

It is helpful that Americans have been so completely dumbed down by the media that they no longer can think for themselves and simply swallow everything they're fed.

Vanilla Ice and Mc Hammer both had exactly one track that i like.  Eminem has NONE out of his like fifty albums.

WTF ! ! !

Thank god i never watch TV or Listen to radio.  I can't stand the dumbfucking stupidity.


----------



## Article 15

Sweet Willy said:


> OK.  I see.  It's a conspiracy between David letterman and MC Hammer.  Or is it a conspiracy between the Palin girl and the morning show chic?  Oh wait.....Hammer's son is gettin' it on with Palin's daughter?
> 
> Is there a dumbest thread award?



You see because Letterman said something about Palin's daughter then this host should have condemned it first before talking to Hammer's son about his dad when he's right there and this is some sign of selective outrage from libs?



Seriously RGS, what the fuck is your point?


----------



## Fraulein Hilda




----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the shades of rape performance!
> 
> Oh what a dance of excuses you are mustering for us all!
> 
> Not much brilliance to be found in you - but sheer effort to be sure.
> 
> You work hard - much like a dishwasher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, not much brilliance comes from you; you lacked the capacity to even begin to comprehend the comments I made yesterday about the nature of wage labor and capitalism's anti-libertarian elements.
> 
> Regardless, it's entirely irrelevant. If he'd made a funny joke about full-fledged rape, I still would have laughed. Have you not heard of dark humor? That said,  drawing some equivalence between statutory rape and violent rape is undoubtedly an insult to actual rape victims, as opposed *to those merely declared rape victims by an intrusive government that discriminates on the basis of age rather than ability*.
Click to expand...



A nice refresher of Agno's open advocation of child sex.

If the child has the "ability", they are ready for sex.  Any law protecting said child is "discrimination".  Of course, this leads one to assume discrimination particularly against those advocating sex with minors, yes?

And that of course, leads us directly to...Agno!

Poor, sad little fuck that he is.

(I aplogize for some of my profanity throughout this thread - but the defense of the attacks on an innocent 14 year old girl, followed by a forum member's defense of both that attack, and child sex, has left me wondering as to the depravity of a few in here - thankfully a small minority - but troubling nonetheless.)


----------



## Oddball

Agnapostate said:


> For the record, I wouldn't have cared to this degree if Letterman's comment had actually been aimed at Willow (though he seems to have intended to mean Bristol)


Intent is irrelevant to results.



Agnapostate said:


> ...and had actually been about rape..


The result _*was *_about rape...Statutory rape of a minor child. 




Agnapostate said:


> And as I said, you can feel free to label me a "supporter of child sex" as soon as you label Newt Gingrich the same. I await the remedy of your blatant inconsistency.


Non sequitur and deflection.

Newtered Gingwad's views on anything are irrelevant to the fact that you are an unaplogetic pederast.


----------



## Sweet Willy

neurosport said:


> I fucking hate American media culture.
> 
> We always need to label winners and losers.
> 
> I remember when Eminem first came out i was certain he would follow the same trajectory as Vanilla Ice but that didn't happen.
> 
> So our media has to arbitrarily select winners ( Eminem ) and losers ( Vanilla Ice ).  I just don't fucking see how Eminem is better than Vanilla Ice ? ? ?  The only difference is Eminem is promoted in every magazine and Vanilla Ice ridiculed in all the same magazines.
> 
> It is helpful that Americans have been so completely dumbed down by the media that they no longer can think for themselves and simply swallow everything they're fed.
> 
> Vanilla Ice and Mc Hammer both had exactly one track that i like.  Eminem has NONE out of his like fifty albums.
> 
> WTF ! ! !
> 
> Thank god i never watch TV or Listen to radio.  I can't stand the dumbfucking stupidity.




This thread would never have seemed complete with just little Palin and the Hammers.  I couldn't make sense of it.

Now,  we've got Vanilla Ice and Eminem.

It's all clear now.  I can go to bed and sleep well.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> A nice refresher of Agno's open advocation of child sex.
> 
> If the child has the "ability", they are ready for sex.  Any law protecting said child is "discrimination".  Of course, this leads one to assume discrimination particularly against those advocating sex with minors, yes?
> 
> And that of course, leads us directly to...Agno!
> 
> Poor, sad little fuck that he is.
> 
> (I aplogize for some of my profanity throughout this thread - but the defense of the attacks on an innocent 14 year old girl, followed by a forum member's defense of both that attack, and child sex, has left me wondering as to the depravity of a few in here - thankfully a small minority - but troubling nonetheless.)



You'll never be Shogun, Din. You might as well abandon the ridiculously misrepresented quotation and disingenuous comments while you're ahead. But see, you're in an even worse a position than he is. soggy, for all of his faults, is at least a leftist. You are a rightist. You are now confronted with the task of condemning Newt Gingrich as an advocate of child sex if you want to maintain even the slightest semblance of consistency. However, you will not be able to do this, because although you are an obnoxious little banshee who disrupts legitimate debates with idiotic spam, you grow silent when confronted with your inconsistency. And that merely exposes your deeper idiocy.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McvC7n6-buo]YouTube - John Ziegler Destroys Contessa Brewer About The Letterman/Palin Controversy[/ame]


----------



## Sinatra

Article 15 said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread re-tah-did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a daughter?
> 
> A wife?
> 
> A mother?
> 
> Make them proud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what the fuck does any of that have to do with a daytime TV host being admonished by Hammer himself for talking to his son about his fall from grace?
> 
> It makes no fuggin' sense, dude.
Click to expand...


Do you defend the Letterman "jokes" regarding the Palin daughter?

Do you defend those in here who excuse said joke?


----------



## oreo

AllieBaba said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.
> 
> Willow does though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...let's see, a girl advocating abstinence vs. a 60 y.o. man making sexual commentary about one specific, underage girl.
> 
> I know which one creeps me out.
Click to expand...



I never thought of it that way.  Letterman a pedifile?  hmm.--  60 year old man making sexual comments about a 14 year old girl.   Maybe he should be watched a little more closely.    I know I wouldn't want him around any of the young girls in my family.


*DID YOU KNOW:*  In 2007 40% of the babies born in this country were to unwed mothers, many of them teenage girls.  These girls are of every race, every religion, they are democrats & republicans & they are pro-choice & pro-life.

NOW FOR YOU LIBERALS WHO ARE DEFENDING LETTERMAN:  I want you to IMAGINE being the father or mother of one of these teenage girls--& watch them get torn apart by the left wing main stream media with a barrage of negative comments--along with a 60 year old man making tasteless/wreckless/vicious sexual jokes about them on National T.V.

Now answer honestly.  If you were the father or mother of one of these girls-- _HOW WOULD YOU FEEL?_


----------



## Article 15

Sinatra said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a daughter?
> 
> A wife?
> 
> A mother?
> 
> Make them proud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the fuck does any of that have to do with a daytime TV host being admonished by Hammer himself for talking to his son about his fall from grace?
> 
> It makes no fuggin' sense, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you defend the Letterman "jokes" regarding the Palin daughter?
> 
> Do you defend those in here who excuse said joke?
Click to expand...



It was a tasteless joke.  

Am I pissed about it?  No.  I just don't give a rats.


----------



## Oddball

Whatever, Jesus.


----------



## Terry

Let's


----------



## Agnapostate

Dude said:


> Intent is irrelevant to results.



That's obviously false, and I sincerely doubt that you want to maintain that claim. It could be shattered so easily. Or is accidental killing (or even manslaughter) equivalent to murder?



Dude said:


> The result _*was *_about rape...Statutory rape of a minor child.



What did I just tell you? Not only is statutory rape not equivalent to violent rape (this is a reality that I will continue to repeat; my goal is the pursuit of objective truth, not popular talking points), all signs indicate that this comment was intended to be directed at Bristol, not Willow, and Letterman simply ignorantly confused the two. 



Dude said:


> Non sequitur and deflection.
> 
> Newtered Gingwad's views on anything are irrelevant to the fact that you are an unaplogetic pederast.



A pederast is an individual sexually attracted to male adolescents. If you can provide some documentation (preferably clinical in nature), of my sexual attraction to male adolescents, I'll wholeheartedly agree with your analysis of me as a "pederast." Until then, you're just the same old Dud, providing mendacious and imbecilic inanities, but little of relevance.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice refresher of Agno's open advocation of child sex.
> 
> If the child has the "ability", they are ready for sex.  Any law protecting said child is "discrimination".  Of course, this leads one to assume discrimination particularly against those advocating sex with minors, yes?
> 
> And that of course, leads us directly to...Agno!
> 
> Poor, sad little fuck that he is.
> 
> (I aplogize for some of my profanity throughout this thread - but the defense of the attacks on an innocent 14 year old girl, followed by a forum member's defense of both that attack, and child sex, has left me wondering as to the depravity of a few in here - thankfully a small minority - but troubling nonetheless.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never be Shogun, Din. You might as well abandon the ridiculously misrepresented quotation and disingenuous comments while you're ahead. But see, you're in an even worse a position than he is. soggy, for all of his faults, is at least a leftist. You are a rightist. You are now confronted with the task of condemning Newt Gingrich as an advocate of child sex if you want to maintain even the slightest semblance of consistency. However, you will not be able to do this, because although you are an obnoxious little banshee who disrupts legitimate debates with idiotic spam, you grow silent when confronted with your inconsistency. And that merely exposes your deeper idiocy.
Click to expand...



I can point to specific words by you advocating child sex.

You cannot do the same regarding Gingrich.  If you can, I will rebuke him as strongly as you have been rebuked for your disgusting remarks in advocation of defending child sex so long as they have the "ability".  And indicating someone else is a perv in no way excuses you - though that is a common tactic by the guilty.  Are you guilty Agno?

This is not a contest -simply a declaration, BY YOU, regarding your own disgusting view/desires of children.

Your words are your words - you cannot run from them, and they have been your undoing...


----------



## Article 15

Still not seeing what this has to do with Hammer go Hammer, MC Hammer, yo Hammer

(and the rest can go and play)


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Go play with yourself.


----------



## Agnapostate

oreo said:


> I never thought of it that way.  Letterman a pedifile?  hmm.--  60 year old man making sexual comments about a 14 year old girl.   Maybe he should be watched a little more closely.    I know I wouldn't want him around any of the young girls in my family.



You're really descending to a new idiotic low with this one. For that matter, most people here are too...stupid to figure this out no matter how many times its hammered into their pathetic little heads, but pedophilia is a mental disorder wherein the afflicted individual is attracted to prepubescent children. Making a humorous comment intended to be directed at a biological and legal adult that is interpreted as directed at a biological adult isn't grounds for diagnosis, as far as I know.


----------



## Article 15

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Go play with yourself.



Can you explain what the connection is?


----------



## Amanda

FWIW, I, and I think most other cons here support his right to say it, but think it was in very bad taste. That's not whining, that's pointing out the obvious and being grossed out by it.


----------



## Terry

Let's put the shoe on the other foot for a moment people.  

If talk show host A said the exact same thing but it was about Obama's daughter what do you think the response would be?  

Those that would defend an assnine comment that Lettermen spewed surely need to attend KAA= Kool Aid Anonymous

I hope his ratings suffer for this one for he clearly showed just how classless he is.  

My last point is, damn Sarah Palin sure does scare some people so much so that they would go this low.  Incredible!


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Just makes it easier for you to pretend you don't give a fuck about a 62 year old man joking about a 31 year old ballplayer having sex with a 14 year old girl.

Does that make you happy?


----------



## Amanda

Terry said:


> Let's put the shoe on the other foot for a moment people.
> 
> If talk show host A said the exact same thing but it was about Obama's daughter what do you think the response would be?
> 
> Those that would defend an assnine comment that Lettermen spewed surely need to attend KAA= Kool Aid Anonymous
> 
> I hope his ratings suffer for this one for he clearly showed just how classless he is.
> 
> My last point is, damn *Sarah Palin sure does scare some people* so much so that they would go this low.  Incredible!



No kidding. I thought she was supposed to be irrelevant.


----------



## Article 15

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Just makes it easier for you to pretend you don't give a fuck about a 62 year old man joking about a 31 year old ballplayer having sex with a 14 year old girl.
> 
> Does that make you happy?




I really don't give a fuck about a 62 year old man cracking jokes like that.

That still doesn't explain where Hammer Time and his kid come into play.


----------



## KittenKoder

All this outrage over one joke ... damn, you people are giving the liberals a TON of free publicity ... wonder what the government's doing with all the attention off them right now ...


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Alright, folks, the chick who is so dissed by a suitor bringing up the subject of sex she would end the relationship on the spot, sees nothing wrong with a joke told by a 62 year old man about a 31 year old MLB player having sex with the 14 year old daughter of the Governor of Alaska.

I just want y'all to get the lay, no pun intended, of the land.


----------



## 007

The blatant HYPOCRISY is so thick in this thread you can SMELL it...


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Yeah, you can be a prig on your own behalf in one thread and totally sexually liberated in another on behalf of a 14 year old girl being discussed sexually by a 62 year old man, and nobody will call you on your bullshit.


----------



## KittenKoder

Yeah ... on the right in this particular thread ... very thick hypocrisy ...


----------



## 007

If any such *SADISTIC, PERVERTED, MEAN SPIRITED...* ahem.... **JOKE**... was told in a similar fashion about michele obama and her daughters, you liberals would be *OUTRAGED* to the point of *BOILING OVER* here. But hey, it's just *FINE AND DANDY* to talk the sort of *FILTHY TRASH* about Sarah Palin and her daughter...


... you fuckers make me *SICK!!!*


----------



## KittenKoder

So ... then it's not okay to use the word "gay" or "fag" anymore ... it's no longer appropriate to call any woman a "bitch", "****", or anyone a "pussy" anymore ... especially a child ...


----------



## 007

KittenKoder said:


> So ... then it's not okay to use the word "gay" or "fag" anymore ... it's no longer appropriate to call any woman a "bitch", "****", or anyone a "pussy" anymore ... especially a child ...



Don't play games KK... not with this... you know EXACTLY what's going on here. It's a double standard so fucking huge even the BLIND can see it. Don't act like you have no idea what's going on...


----------



## KittenKoder

Pale Rider said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ... then it's not okay to use the word "gay" or "fag" anymore ... it's no longer appropriate to call any woman a "bitch", "****", or anyone a "pussy" anymore ... especially a child ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play games KK... not with this... you know EXACTLY what's going on here. It's a double standard so fucking huge even the BLIND can see it. Don't act like you have no idea what's going on...
Click to expand...


No, all I see is the exact same thing that started the fucking FCC.


----------



## aarnickelos

i def was not pleased to hear this about palin and her 14 year old. a joke is one thing but what he did was no joke. and i def think that if it  were about any democrat/liberal they would treat it as if the world was ending.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

I draw the line at minors and sex.  Not comparable to pejoratives for any variety of consenting adults.


----------



## 007

KittenKoder said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ... then it's not okay to use the word "gay" or "fag" anymore ... it's no longer appropriate to call any woman a "bitch", "****", or anyone a "pussy" anymore ... especially a child ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play games KK... not with this... you know EXACTLY what's going on here. It's a double standard so fucking huge even the BLIND can see it. Don't act like you have no idea what's going on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, all I see is the exact same thing that started the fucking FCC.
Click to expand...


Well... OK then KK... for whatever reason you're refusing to admit what's PAINFULLY OBVIOUS and deflecting the issue. 

Whatever... there is no debate about this... it's just OK for liberals to talk ANY KIND OF SHIT, SMACK, TRASH TALK they want about conservatives, but if a conservative utters a PEEP about a liberal, THE DOORS TO HELL OPEN UP! It's sickening, and infuriates the hell otta me.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> I can point to specific words by you advocating child sex.



No, you can't. I've never advocated any specific sexual behavior by children or anyone else. The only thing that I've ever said here is that people of whatever age who have proven themselves capable of managing "adult" rights and responsibilities in an informed and rational manner should be permitted to do so. That would necessarily include sex, merely as a component of bodily self-governance. In fact, your own preferred scheme would seem to create a greater propensity toward the sexual manipulation of the young than mine would, since I support maximum intellectual stimulation from an early age and the transmission of rights based on measured ability rather than passing an arbitrary line in the sand. 



Sinatra said:


> You cannot do the same regarding Gingrich.  If you can, I will rebuke him as strongly as you have been rebuked for your disgusting remarks in advocation of defending child sex so long as they have the "ability".  And indicating someone else is a perv in no way excuses you - though that is a common tactic by the guilty.  Are you guilty Agno?



As far as I know, no one here is a "perv"...though the people in this thread with an obsessive focus on the sexual behavior of a 14 year old rather than politics are a bit suspicious...but I'll not comment on that. Now, Gingrich did not specifically mention sexual matters in his article focused on "the end of adolescence," nor would I have done so had I written the article. I believe the most pertinent youth rights are the right to economic power (which necessitates reform of the working age, minimum age to own property, a bank account, etc.), the right to govern one's own education, free of compulsory and authoritarian schooling, and the right to political power as achieved through reform of the voting age. The age of consent is a component of bodily self-governance, but does not necessitate special mention, just as the age at which one can receive a tattoo without parental consent does not necessitate special mention. However, Gingrich's ultimate supported framework that would involve the abolition of adolescence could only consistently include sexual matters.

That said, we'll again focus on quotations here. First, we have one from Robert Epstein, a psychologist who advocates this same agenda of the abolition of adolescence, and the replacement of age restrictions beyond puberty with competency tests. He writes this in _The Case Against Adolescence_, p. 225:



> [T]he fact is that some, and perhaps even many, thirteen-year-olds are ready for sex, and even for deep love and marriage. Remember that throughout most of human history, our ancestors began having children shortly after puberty. Our brains and bodies are designed that way.



Now, Gingrich in turn writes this of Epstein's book:



> Adolescence is a social experiment that failed. Dr. Epstein's book traces the history of the problem, demonstrates with unrelenting perseverance that much of the turmoil of our teens is a creation of our culture, and offers a specific and detailed proposal for getting our young people back on track. If you are concerned about America's youngand about America's futurethis is a must-read.



Now, Epstein would undoubtedly meet the criteria for "supporter of child sex" as established by you, and all reasonable signs indicate that Gingrich likely would too. Incidentally, conservative commentator George Will also writes _"[p]arents puzzled about the reasons for changes in child-rearing since they were children may find some answers in Robert Epstein's argument about what he calls 'the artificial extension of childhood.'"_ While certainly not as strong an endorsement as Gingrich's, you may just have a basis for condemnation of *two* major conservatives as "supporters of child sex" today. 



Sinatra said:


> This is not a contest -simply a declaration, BY YOU, regarding your own disgusting view/desires of children.
> 
> Your words are your words - you cannot run from them, and they have been your undoing...



Nothing here has been my undoing, and I've stood by and will continue to stand by the statements I've made here and elsewhere that some have been so foolish as to attempt to "embarrass" me with. I advocate the abolition of all age restrictions, including the age of consent, and believe that adolescents should generally function as adults currently do in every manner. That's not something I find it necessary to *hide* from, especially considering that everyone else was made aware of this six months ago even though you think you've struck a gold vein. 

The only people stupid enough to consider such views my "undoing" are those who simply lack the ability to consider these and other issues rationally, as editec noted. You're not people that I care to appeal to anyway, and though the stupid and irrational have an unfortunately influential role in policy formation, you simply can't compete in the marketplace of ideas. Therefore, what you think or believe about me or my ideas is simply not important to me. When you form arguments or provide me with evidence, it may become of marginal importance to me, though I think both prospects extremely unlikely.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

I'm a serial monogamist.  You can make up any bad language you want for that.  But if you joke about my kids fucking 30 year old men, I'll kill you.  Poor Sarah only wishes she could.


----------



## KittenKoder

Pale Rider said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play games KK... not with this... you know EXACTLY what's going on here. It's a double standard so fucking huge even the BLIND can see it. Don't act like you have no idea what's going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, all I see is the exact same thing that started the fucking FCC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... OK then KK... for whatever reason you're refusing to admit what's PAINFULLY OBVIOUS and deflecting the issue.
> 
> Whatever... there is no debate about this... it's just OK for liberals to talk ANY KIND OF SHIT, SMACK, TRASH TALK they want about conservatives, but if a conservative utters a PEEP about a liberal, THE DOORS TO HELL OPEN UP! It's sickening, and infuriates the hell otta me.
Click to expand...


Really ... I see the exact same whining from both sides, not difference other than the targets, it's exactly the same.


----------



## Article 15

Pale Rider said:


> The blatant HYPOCRISY is so thick in this thread you can SMELL it...



Maybe you can help me out.

What does MC Hammer admonishing a daytime TV host for talking to his son about his failures have to do with David Letterman?


----------



## 007

Fraulein Hilda said:


> I'm a serial monogamist.  You can make up any bad language you want for that.  But if you joke about my kids fucking 30 year old men, I'll kill you.  Poor Sarah only wishes she could.



What do you think would have happened to you if you'd have made up a joke about the obama kids getting banged by some 31 year old and post it here? Hell you'd have probably been banned by one of the liberal mods. But hey, it's OK to joke like that about a conservative... it's funny... ha fuckin' ha.

Like I said, the hypocrisy is so thick in this thread I can SMELL it.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

KittenKoder said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, all I see is the exact same thing that started the fucking FCC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... OK then KK... for whatever reason you're refusing to admit what's PAINFULLY OBVIOUS and deflecting the issue.
> 
> Whatever... there is no debate about this... it's just OK for liberals to talk ANY KIND OF SHIT, SMACK, TRASH TALK they want about conservatives, but if a conservative utters a PEEP about a liberal, THE DOORS TO HELL OPEN UP! It's sickening, and infuriates the hell otta me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really ... I see the exact same whining from both sides, not difference other than the targets, it's exactly the same.
Click to expand...


No, I already told you making jokes about my kids having sex might get you killed, but you can call me anything you want.

It's all very binary here, punkin.


----------



## 007

KittenKoder said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, all I see is the exact same thing that started the fucking FCC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... OK then KK... for whatever reason you're refusing to admit what's PAINFULLY OBVIOUS and deflecting the issue.
> 
> Whatever... there is no debate about this... it's just OK for liberals to talk ANY KIND OF SHIT, SMACK, TRASH TALK they want about conservatives, but if a conservative utters a PEEP about a liberal, THE DOORS TO HELL OPEN UP! It's sickening, and infuriates the hell otta me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really ... I see the exact same whining from both sides, not difference other than the targets, it's exactly the same.
Click to expand...

I don't, and never have. We must live on different planets.


----------



## 007

Article 15 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blatant HYPOCRISY is so thick in this thread you can SMELL it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help me out.
> 
> What does MC Hammer admonishing a daytime TV host for talking to his son about his failures have to do with David Letterman?
Click to expand...


You can't be asking that question in all seriousness.... did you miss the whole point of this thread? Did you not read anything I posted?


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Article 15 is being a dick.


----------



## Article 15

Pale Rider said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blatant HYPOCRISY is so thick in this thread you can SMELL it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help me out.
> 
> What does MC Hammer admonishing a daytime TV host for talking to his son about his failures have to do with David Letterman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be asking that question in all seriousness.... did you miss the whole point of this thread? Did you not read anything I posted?
Click to expand...


That's the thing.  I don't "get" the point of this thread.  I have read your posts and it seems like your point is that if it were the Obama daughters who were the brunt of the joke then the liberals would be throwing a fit.  I get that. What I don't get is what MC Hammer, his son, and Kathy Lee have to do with it.


----------



## Article 15

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Article 15 is being a dick.



All I'm asking for is an explanation that you are apparently unable to provide.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

I dunno, pal. 

Why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near?


----------



## Article 15

Fraulein Hilda said:


> I dunno, pal.
> 
> Why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near?



So you got nothin' then?

I mean, I've only been asking for an answer this entire thread and all.  

It couldn't possibly be that hard for you to spell it out.


----------



## KittenKoder

Calling someone a slut is ... wait ... when 10 year olds are calling each other sluts like it's a good thing ... and you worry about this ... yeah ...


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Let's talk about the jokes about sex with 14 year olds.

Do you not want to talk about that?


----------



## Agnapostate

I'd like to talk about politics, actually. I didn't come here to talk about sex with 14 year olds, though Allie, Dinatra, etc. seem to have.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Let's talk about 14 year olds of Republican Governors being exempted from any backlash from 62 year old comedians joking about their sex lives.

*Is that political enough for you?*


----------



## KittenKoder

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Let's talk about 14 year olds of Republican Governors being exempted from any backlash from 62 year old comedians joking about their sex lives.
> 
> *Is that political enough for you?*



With all the Republican senators, governors, and other politicians who have recently been caught for sexual crimes, you really don't want to go there.


----------



## integrity5

I also found it extremely shallow of Lettermen of actually mentioning such a comment about a 14 year old KID. And 'slutty', seems more of an attack then a joke.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

Go there.  Better yet, tell me which ones had sex with 14 year old girls during baseball games then joked about it on late night TV.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

OK.  I guesss googling republican politicians who had sex with 14 year old daughters of governors during Yankees games then joked about it on late night television is not going to happen tonight.

Ciao, baby.


----------



## DavidS

Do you guys ever notice the ones who are bitching and moaning? The conservatives. Bitch here. Bitch there. Oy. It gives me headache.


----------



## KittenKoder

Fraulein Hilda said:


> Go there.  Better yet, tell me which ones had sex with 14 year old girls during baseball games then joked about it on late night TV.



See .. now the devolution is complete. It has gone from some comedian making a bad joke where he only called someone a slut to them having sex with a child and bragging about it jokingly ... yeah ... that's binary thinking for you.


----------



## 007

Article 15 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help me out.
> 
> What does MC Hammer admonishing a daytime TV host for talking to his son about his failures have to do with David Letterman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be asking that question in all seriousness.... did you miss the whole point of this thread? Did you not read anything I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing.  I don't "get" the point of this thread.  *I have read your posts and it seems like your point is that if it were the Obama daughters who were the brunt of the joke then the liberals would be throwing a fit.  I get that.* What I don't get is what MC Hammer, his son, and Kathy Lee have to do with it.
Click to expand...

Outstanding... I knew us agreeing in the other thread couldn't have been just an isolated anomaly.

But to address the other thing you don't get, I believe it's being used an example of exactly the point I made.


----------



## 007

DavidS said:


> Do you guys ever notice the ones who are bitching and moaning? The conservatives. Bitch here. Bitch there. Oy. It gives me headache.



Ya know... it's great to see you put in an effort at spin, but when it's this far out in, well, LEFT FIELD, nobody takes you seriously.

There's no bigger cry babies than liberals, in every sense of the word.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

KittenKoder said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go there.  Better yet, tell me which ones had sex with 14 year old girls during baseball games then joked about it on late night TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See .. now the devolution is complete. It has gone from some comedian making a bad joke where he only called someone a slut to them having sex with a child and bragging about it jokingly ... yeah ... that's binary thinking for you.
Click to expand...


It's the issue.  Period.  You won't deal with it directly.  You can't, because your usual relativisms would be a joke.


----------



## KittenKoder

Fraulein Hilda said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go there.  Better yet, tell me which ones had sex with 14 year old girls during baseball games then joked about it on late night TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See .. now the devolution is complete. It has gone from some comedian making a bad joke where he only called someone a slut to them having sex with a child and bragging about it jokingly ... yeah ... that's binary thinking for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the issue.  Period.  You won't deal with it directly.  You can't, because your usual relativisms would be a joke.
Click to expand...


No, the issue was someone making a bad joke ... period.


----------



## Fraulein Hilda

KittenKoder said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> See .. now the devolution is complete. It has gone from some comedian making a bad joke where he only called someone a slut to them having sex with a child and bragging about it jokingly ... yeah ... that's binary thinking for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the issue.  Period.  You won't deal with it directly.  You can't, because your usual relativisms would be a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the issue was someone making a bad joke ... period.
Click to expand...


What a fucking cop-out.  Not deviating from the template one bit.  Just what I expect.


----------



## KittenKoder

Fraulein Hilda said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the issue.  Period.  You won't deal with it directly.  You can't, because your usual relativisms would be a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the issue was someone making a bad joke ... period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking cop-out.  Not deviating from the template one bit.  Just what I expect.
Click to expand...


Twisting the truth doesn't make you right. You can argue what you want elsewhere, this is about a bad joke, nothing more, twisting it into what you fantasize about in no way makes that the debate.


----------



## Sinatra

Article 15 said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the fuck does any of that have to do with a daytime TV host being admonished by Hammer himself for talking to his son about his fall from grace?
> 
> It makes no fuggin' sense, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you defend the Letterman "jokes" regarding the Palin daughter?
> 
> Do you defend those in here who excuse said joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a tasteless joke.
> 
> Am I pissed about it?  No.  I just don't give a rats.
Click to expand...



Do you have a daughter?

A wife?

A mother?

Answer that question and we'll see if you can reach some relevance for you...


----------



## Article 15

Sinatra said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you defend the Letterman "jokes" regarding the Palin daughter?
> 
> Do you defend those in here who excuse said joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a tasteless joke.
> 
> Am I pissed about it?  No.  I just don't give a rats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a daughter?
> 
> A wife?
> 
> A mother?
> 
> Answer that question and we'll see if you can reach some relevance for you...
Click to expand...



Finally.

No.

No.

Yes.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can point to specific words by you advocating child sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can't. I've never advocated any specific sexual behavior by children or anyone else. The only thing that I've ever said here is that people of whatever age who have proven themselves capable of managing "adult" rights and responsibilities in an informed and rational manner should be permitted to do so. That would necessarily include sex, merely as a component of bodily self-governance. In fact, your own preferred scheme would seem to create a greater propensity toward the sexual manipulation of the young than mine would, since I support maximum intellectual stimulation from an early age and the transmission of rights based on measured ability rather than passing an arbitrary line in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot do the same regarding Gingrich.  If you can, I will rebuke him as strongly as you have been rebuked for your disgusting remarks in advocation of defending child sex so long as they have the "ability".  And indicating someone else is a perv in no way excuses you - though that is a common tactic by the guilty.  Are you guilty Agno?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I know, no one here is a "perv"...though the people in this thread with an obsessive focus on the sexual behavior of a 14 year old rather than politics are a bit suspicious...but I'll not comment on that. Now, Gingrich did not specifically mention sexual matters in his article focused on "the end of adolescence," nor would I have done so had I written the article. I believe the most pertinent youth rights are the right to economic power (which necessitates reform of the working age, minimum age to own property, a bank account, etc.), the right to govern one's own education, free of compulsory and authoritarian schooling, and the right to political power as achieved through reform of the voting age. The age of consent is a component of bodily self-governance, but does not necessitate special mention, just as the age at which one can receive a tattoo without parental consent does not necessitate special mention. However, Gingrich's ultimate supported framework that would involve the abolition of adolescence could only consistently include sexual matters.
> 
> That said, we'll again focus on quotations here. First, we have one from Robert Epstein, a psychologist who advocates this same agenda of the abolition of adolescence, and the replacement of age restrictions beyond puberty with competency tests. He writes this in _The Case Against Adolescence_, p. 225:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Gingrich in turn writes this of Epstein's book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolescence is a social experiment that failed. Dr. Epstein's book traces the history of the problem, demonstrates with unrelenting perseverance that much of the turmoil of our teens is a creation of our culture, and offers a specific and detailed proposal for getting our young people back on track. If you are concerned about America's young&#8212;and about America's future&#8212;this is a must-read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, Epstein would undoubtedly meet the criteria for "supporter of child sex" as established by you, and all reasonable signs indicate that Gingrich likely would too. Incidentally, conservative commentator George Will also writes _"[p]arents puzzled about the reasons for changes in child-rearing since they were children may find some answers in Robert Epstein's argument about what he calls 'the artificial extension of childhood.'"_ While certainly not as strong an endorsement as Gingrich's, you may just have a basis for condemnation of *two* major conservatives as "supporters of child sex" today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a contest -simply a declaration, BY YOU, regarding your own disgusting view/desires of children.
> 
> Your words are your words - you cannot run from them, and they have been your undoing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing here has been my undoing, and I've stood by and will continue to stand by the statements I've made here and elsewhere that some have been so foolish as to attempt to "embarrass" me with. I advocate the abolition of all age restrictions, including the age of consent, and believe that *adolescents* should generally function as adults currently do in every manner.
> __________________________
> 
> Adolescence is generally regarded as starting at age 13.
> 
> Age 13.
> 
> So once again, by your own words, *you are advocating sex with children aged 13*.
> 
> Keep talking Agno - acting as your own defense is only strengthening the very case against you.
> 
> And is it a wonder you supported the Letterman sex jokes against a 14 year old?
> 
> How very sad for you....
Click to expand...


----------



## Lycurgus

Palin is going to be a huge mistake for the liberal war machine before it is all done and said. As for Letterman, if anyone in this house tunes him in, they will be asked to move out. We have no use for him.


----------



## sitarro

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm a liberal again ... sheesh ... make up your minds.
> 
> If it's based on fact then it doesn't matter, deed done, if we don't laugh at our stupidity then we will become it. If he wasn't joking then I could see why it's wrong, but he was joking, that's his job, I defended Rush when he made his lame jokes, and I will defend David to. Unlike the hypocrites I don't discriminate based on political alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullfuckingshit, you want to hide behind that "free speech mantra" sure he excercised free speech,, and I'm excercising mine in telling him and you he's an obscene excuse for a human being..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I defended Rush's right to call any woman who disagreed with him a dike, that's sexual harassment ... but it's also freedom of speech, so no, it's not bullshit. There are more examples of your hypocrisy than you can find from me. Tell me where I had ever bashed Rush for his idiotic statements ... just one ...
Click to expand...


I have had the pleasure of listening to Rush daily for 14 years and I have never heard him use the word dike. He called a select few, femme-nazis about 12 years ago, but never dike. By the way, Camille Paglia..... professor, lesbian and a real feminist is not only his friend but agreed with his characterization of the femme-nazi.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go there.  Better yet, tell me which ones had sex with 14 year old girls during baseball games then joked about it on late night TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See .. now the devolution is complete. It has gone from some comedian making a bad joke where he only called someone a slut to them having sex with a child and bragging about it jokingly ... yeah ... that's binary thinking for you.
Click to expand...


WRONG you fucking DUMBASS. He said her daughter got knocked up by A-Rod in the 7th Inning. Her only DAUGHTER at the game was the 14 year old. Good God you are fucking pathetic.


----------



## KittenKoder

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraulein Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go there.  Better yet, tell me which ones had sex with 14 year old girls during baseball games then joked about it on late night TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See .. now the devolution is complete. It has gone from some comedian making a bad joke where he only called someone a slut to them having sex with a child and bragging about it jokingly ... yeah ... that's binary thinking for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG you fucking DUMBASS. He said her daughter got knocked up by A-Rod in the 7th Inning. Her only DAUGHTER at the game was the 14 year old. Good God you are fucking pathetic.
Click to expand...


Okay ... so the only time someone could have had sex with a sports star is if they go to a game, where the sports star is probably more busy playing the game ... um ... yeah. Logic NOT your strong suit.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> See .. now the devolution is complete. It has gone from some comedian making a bad joke where he only called someone a slut to them having sex with a child and bragging about it jokingly ... yeah ... that's binary thinking for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG you fucking DUMBASS. He said her daughter got knocked up by A-Rod in the 7th Inning. Her only DAUGHTER at the game was the 14 year old. Good God you are fucking pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay ... so the only time someone could have had sex with a sports star is if they go to a game, where the sports star is probably more busy playing the game ... um ... yeah. Logic NOT your strong suit.
Click to expand...


Are you just IGNORANT? Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod. He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.

Pathetic.


----------



## JW Frogen

RetiredGySgt said:


> Perfect, it is ok to attack a 14 year old white Girl and say she had sex with an adult at a ball game. BUT don't mention MC Hammer's failure as a rapper to his son.l]



Who in their right mind, moral, immoral or majority, mentions MC Hammer these days?


----------



## Sarah G

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG you fucking DUMBASS. He said her daughter got knocked up by A-Rod in the 7th Inning. Her only DAUGHTER at the game was the 14 year old. Good God you are fucking pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... so the only time someone could have had sex with a sports star is if they go to a game, where the sports star is probably more busy playing the game ... um ... yeah. Logic NOT your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT? Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod. He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


This is how much you people lie and twist things:

"One awkward moment though during the game, maybe you heard about it, maybe you saw it on one of the highlight reels. One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game, during the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked-up by Alex Rodriguez."

Nothing said about a 14 year old.  

That was the joke.  This is the slutty look he was talking about in the top ten list:

Top Ten Highlights Of Sarah Palin's Trip To New York  

10. Visited New York landmarks she normally only sees from Alaska 

9. Laughed at all the crazy-looking foreigners entering the U.N.

8. Made moose jerky on Rachael Ray 

7. Keyed Tina Fey's car 

6. After a wink and a nod, ended up with a kilo of crack

5. Made coat out of New York City rat pelts 

4. Sat in for Kelly Ripa. Regis couldn't tell the difference. 

3. Finally met one of those Jewish people Mel Gibson's always talking about 

2. Bought makeup from Bloomingdale's to update her "slutty flight attendant" look 

1. Especially enjoyed not appearing on Letterman


Get a grip, foghorn.  Letterman is always making fun of himself as well.  He's a _comedian.._


----------



## Ravi

Shadow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Letterman is a doosh in this instance.
> 
> Sure, he's a comedian. But the children of politicians didn't ask to be the children of politicians. Call Palin a skank all you wish...she put herself in the spotlight, but her kids didn't put themselves there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman *is* a doosh.  But the more women of all political slants let themselves be de valued by negative sexual stereotypes such as "slut" and "skank" and go along with it...the more it's going to be seen as "okay".  The media does not de value Obama or Biden this way.  Just the powerful women it wants to marginalize...like Sarah AND Hillary during the primary.
Click to expand...

This is pretty true, though I must say that conservative women say some pretty nasty shit about liberal women all the time. Just today I read feminism is nothing more that liberal women wanting to kill babies. Where does that shit come from? I've never understood why women are always bashing other women that they don't even know.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... so the only time someone could have had sex with a sports star is if they go to a game, where the sports star is probably more busy playing the game ... um ... yeah. Logic NOT your strong suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT? Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod. He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how much you people lie and twist things:
> 
> "One awkward moment though during the game, maybe you heard about it, maybe you saw it on one of the highlight reels. One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game, during the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked-up by Alex Rodriguez."
> 
> Nothing said about a 14 year old.
> 
> That was the joke.  This is the slutty look he was talking about in the top ten list:
> 
> Top Ten Highlights Of Sarah Palin's Trip To New York
> 
> 10. Visited New York landmarks she normally only sees from Alaska
> 
> 9. Laughed at all the crazy-looking foreigners entering the U.N.
> 
> 8. Made moose jerky on Rachael Ray
> 
> 7. Keyed Tina Fey's car
> 
> 6. After a wink and a nod, ended up with a kilo of crack
> 
> 5. Made coat out of New York City rat pelts
> 
> 4. Sat in for Kelly Ripa. Regis couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 3. Finally met one of those Jewish people Mel Gibson's always talking about
> 
> 2. Bought makeup from Bloomingdale's to update her "slutty flight attendant" look
> 
> 1. Especially enjoyed not appearing on Letterman
> 
> 
> Get a grip, foghorn.  Letterman is always making fun of himself as well.  He's a _comedian.._
Click to expand...



You can now explain to us WHICH daughter was actually AT the game. You know the one that would have gotten Knocked up?


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> It's called _adult_ humor... moron.


"Adults" that use children to get their jollies are fucked in the head.


----------



## Sarah G

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT? Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod. He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how much you people lie and twist things:
> 
> "One awkward moment though during the game, maybe you heard about it, maybe you saw it on one of the highlight reels. One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game, during the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked-up by Alex Rodriguez."
> 
> Nothing said about a 14 year old.
> 
> That was the joke.  This is the slutty look he was talking about in the top ten list:
> 
> Top Ten Highlights Of Sarah Palin's Trip To New York
> 
> 10. Visited New York landmarks she normally only sees from Alaska
> 
> 9. Laughed at all the crazy-looking foreigners entering the U.N.
> 
> 8. Made moose jerky on Rachael Ray
> 
> 7. Keyed Tina Fey's car
> 
> 6. After a wink and a nod, ended up with a kilo of crack
> 
> 5. Made coat out of New York City rat pelts
> 
> 4. Sat in for Kelly Ripa. Regis couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 3. Finally met one of those Jewish people Mel Gibson's always talking about
> 
> 2. Bought makeup from Bloomingdale's to update her "slutty flight attendant" look
> 
> 1. Especially enjoyed not appearing on Letterman
> 
> 
> Get a grip, foghorn.  Letterman is always making fun of himself as well.  He's a _comedian.._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can now explain to us WHICH daughter was actually AT the game. You know the one that would have gotten Knocked up?
Click to expand...


Does anyone, except her fans, know anything about the daughters other than one of them was pregnant out of wedlock?  No.  I didn't even know she had a 14 year old. 

You're taking this way out of context in an attempt to make a Republican point but failing miserably.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how much you people lie and twist things:
> 
> "One awkward moment though during the game, maybe you heard about it, maybe you saw it on one of the highlight reels. One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game, during the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked-up by Alex Rodriguez."
> 
> Nothing said about a 14 year old.
> 
> That was the joke.  This is the slutty look he was talking about in the top ten list:
> 
> Top Ten Highlights Of Sarah Palin's Trip To New York
> 
> 10. Visited New York landmarks she normally only sees from Alaska
> 
> 9. Laughed at all the crazy-looking foreigners entering the U.N.
> 
> 8. Made moose jerky on Rachael Ray
> 
> 7. Keyed Tina Fey's car
> 
> 6. After a wink and a nod, ended up with a kilo of crack
> 
> 5. Made coat out of New York City rat pelts
> 
> 4. Sat in for Kelly Ripa. Regis couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 3. Finally met one of those Jewish people Mel Gibson's always talking about
> 
> 2. Bought makeup from Bloomingdale's to update her "slutty flight attendant" look
> 
> 1. Especially enjoyed not appearing on Letterman
> 
> 
> Get a grip, foghorn.  Letterman is always making fun of himself as well.  He's a _comedian.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can now explain to us WHICH daughter was actually AT the game. You know the one that would have gotten Knocked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone, except her fans, know anything about the daughters other than one of them was pregnant out of wedlock?  No.  I didn't even know she had a 14 year old.
> 
> You're taking this way out of context in an attempt to make a Republican point but failing miserably.
Click to expand...


Wrong again you partisan hack. You are defending Letterman for making a sexual joke about a 14 year old.

Ohh and DUMB ASS? All her children were listed and seen during the Run up to the Election. Letterman has not got a leg to stand on. And that you and other liberals chose to defend this is sickening.


----------



## Sarah G

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can now explain to us WHICH daughter was actually AT the game. You know the one that would have gotten Knocked up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone, except her fans, know anything about the daughters other than one of them was pregnant out of wedlock?  No.  I didn't even know she had a 14 year old.
> 
> You're taking this way out of context in an attempt to make a Republican point but failing miserably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again you partisan hack. You are defending Letterman for making a sexual joke about a 14 year old.
> 
> Ohh and DUMB ASS? All her children were listed and seen during the Run up to the Election. Letterman has not got a leg to stand on. And that you and other liberals chose to defend this is sickening.
Click to expand...


What do you think is going to happen to Letterman?  Nothing.  In fact, you all are giving him a lot of attention and as you know, there is no such thing as bad publicity.  Even if he apologizes, he will still get more viewers over the next couple of weeks.  Just out of curiosity.

Don't you know that?  Doesn't Sarah Palin know that?


----------



## Ravi

I'm not insulted, nor am I outraged.

Why let a jerk insult you, cookie?


----------



## WillowTree

*Well good morning liberals,, still defending the obscene I see.. good at ya! *




I got a new favorite word  daffy duck used to say "despicable"


----------



## Gunny

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.
> 
> Willow does though.
Click to expand...


And willow's last name is Palin?

I must be missing your point.


----------



## Gunny

Sarah G said:


> You all are losing it...



Nice.  Present actual arguments much?


----------



## Gunny

manifold said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reported this post because you changed my words and pretended they were still mine. Fucking lying piece of DOG SHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted a fictional fellow named RetardedGaySarge.  Any resemblence to real retards of USMB renown is purely coincidental.
Click to expand...


Lame.  Your intent is clear.  Knock off the shit.


----------



## Gunny

AllieBaba said:


> Agna, the mods and pms have the ability to read pms. They state they won't unless ordered to do so by a court of law...but the ability is there.
> 
> "PM Guidelines:
> If exclusively personal contact is needed, use the Private Message system. Do not post a topic where only one member is expected to answer. Posting and Language guidelines extend to the PM system. USmessageboard.com maintains the privacy of its users and will not access Private Messages unless ordered to do so by a Court of Law."



You are only partially correct.  We do not possess the software to access PMs.  IF served with a warrant, we would have to first obtain the software.

So while access of PMs technically exists, we do not possess that capability on this board.


----------



## KittenKoder

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT? Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod. He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how much you people lie and twist things:
> 
> "One awkward moment though during the game, maybe you heard about it, maybe you saw it on one of the highlight reels. One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game, during the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked-up by Alex Rodriguez."
> 
> Nothing said about a 14 year old.
> 
> That was the joke.  This is the slutty look he was talking about in the top ten list:
> 
> Top Ten Highlights Of Sarah Palin's Trip To New York
> 
> 10. Visited New York landmarks she normally only sees from Alaska
> 
> 9. Laughed at all the crazy-looking foreigners entering the U.N.
> 
> 8. Made moose jerky on Rachael Ray
> 
> 7. Keyed Tina Fey's car
> 
> 6. After a wink and a nod, ended up with a kilo of crack
> 
> 5. Made coat out of New York City rat pelts
> 
> 4. Sat in for Kelly Ripa. Regis couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 3. Finally met one of those Jewish people Mel Gibson's always talking about
> 
> 2. Bought makeup from Bloomingdale's to update her "slutty flight attendant" look
> 
> 1. Especially enjoyed not appearing on Letterman
> 
> 
> Get a grip, foghorn.  Letterman is always making fun of himself as well.  He's a _comedian.._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can now explain to us WHICH daughter was actually AT the game. You know the one that would have gotten Knocked up?
Click to expand...


A few posts prior you claimed he said "in the 7th inning" ... so far it is you who is lying in this, or hearing more than is said.


----------



## Sarah G

Gunny said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Present actual arguments much?
Click to expand...


Read much, Gunny?  Several of us have been but then others continue to plug their ears singing la la la la la..  

I support Letterman's right to tell the jokes, they will either be good or they will fail.  He goes through it everyday.  I saw his response to Palin's indignation just a few minutes ago and he said it wasn't about a 14 year old, he would never do that.

It was taken out of context by your side and not that I care much, I still have an opinion.


----------



## Gunny

AllieBaba said:


> How strange, because a mod told me they could read pms, long before Agna started piddling around here.
> 
> And from my perusal of the rules, I don't see any indication they can't.
> 
> Having been the admin of my own message board, I KNOW they have that ability. You can't "opt out" of the ability to access PMs. It's part of being an admin, and depending on the level of authority allowed, a mod as well.
> 
> Maybe DEL doesn't have the authority to access PMs, but believe me, the admin does. They state they won't USE that authority...
> 
> But "won't" and "can't" are two wildly divergent things.
> 
> Honestly, you sound a little nervous. So I must have hit a nerve with the commentary on grooming. Good.



You weren't an admin on a vbulletin board because there is no "opt out of reading PMs."  The option by default does not exist.  You have to add it.


----------



## WillowTree

Gunny said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't Letterman father a child out of wedlock? He needs to sit down and shut the fuck up.. Willow Palin has more class than he could ever hope to have.. he's a hopeless hatemongerer. Maybe he could go ahead and have another heart attack! just kidding.. roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.
> 
> Willow does though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And willow's last name is Palin?
> 
> I must be missing your point.
Click to expand...




Gunny, Sarah Palin has a 14 year old daughter named Willow.. that's who that despicable 62 year old pervert was slimeing.. And SarahG has yes to post evidence that the 14 year old goes around preaching anything much less abstinence.. naw the evidence is clear the libtards have a knee jerk visceral hatred for the Palin family which make my stomach churn it i can visualize how barbaric they would be if left unsupervised.. what was the book "Lord of the Flies" that's what they remind me of.


----------



## Gunny

AllieBaba said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The admin and the moderators can read pms.
> 
> Are you breaking a sweat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no,  generally we can't. we can only read them if they're reported/forwarded by a member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *GENERALLY....UNLESS.......*
> 
> That's mods, as I said, who have authority as granted by admin. You can be authorized to access them, I'm sure.
> 
> Anyway, as I said. They can be accessed. Big diff between can't and won't...while you probably don't have the authority, del, that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> The admin can access them.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  You're talking out your ass.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how much you people lie and twist things:
> 
> "One awkward moment though during the game, maybe you heard about it, maybe you saw it on one of the highlight reels. One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game, during the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked-up by Alex Rodriguez."
> 
> Nothing said about a 14 year old.
> 
> That was the joke.  This is the slutty look he was talking about in the top ten list:
> 
> Top Ten Highlights Of Sarah Palin's Trip To New York
> 
> 10. Visited New York landmarks she normally only sees from Alaska
> 
> 9. Laughed at all the crazy-looking foreigners entering the U.N.
> 
> 8. Made moose jerky on Rachael Ray
> 
> 7. Keyed Tina Fey's car
> 
> 6. After a wink and a nod, ended up with a kilo of crack
> 
> 5. Made coat out of New York City rat pelts
> 
> 4. Sat in for Kelly Ripa. Regis couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 3. Finally met one of those Jewish people Mel Gibson's always talking about
> 
> 2. Bought makeup from Bloomingdale's to update her "slutty flight attendant" look
> 
> 1. Especially enjoyed not appearing on Letterman
> 
> 
> Get a grip, foghorn.  Letterman is always making fun of himself as well.  He's a _comedian.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can now explain to us WHICH daughter was actually AT the game. You know the one that would have gotten Knocked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few posts prior you claimed he said "in the 7th inning" ... so far it is you who is lying in this, or hearing more than is said.
Click to expand...


Keep on proving you did not even read what was said. You are showing just what kind of a hack you are. You have no CLUE what he said and yet you defend him. Hilarious. You are defending someone with out even knowing what they said. Can we say PARTISAN HACK.


----------



## KittenKoder

WillowTree said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did but he doesn't go around preaching abstinence.
> 
> Willow does though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And willow's last name is Palin?
> 
> I must be missing your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, Sarah Palin has a 14 year old daughter named Willow.. that's who that despicable 62 year old pervert was slimeing..
Click to expand...


The more those who are just jumping on the anti-Dave bandwagon post, the more I see the need to abolish all censorship completely.

He didn't mention the name or age of who he was referring to, and Palin does have a daughter that is "knocked up".

So far those ranting about the comment have demonstrated dishonesty in twisting the facts and reading or hearing more that what was said. Right now, I see him more innocent than when this thread started. Thanks for making it clear though, people will still use the guise of "protecting innocence" to push their own ideals, on both sides, but lately it's been more calls for censorship on the right.


----------



## Gunny

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A comedian makes a tasteless joke as part of his comedic monologue.  The horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you libtards have an obscene sense of humor..kidney failure, raping 14 year old girls,, obscene just about covers what you call humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully we have people like you to provide all the necessary faux outrage we need for everybody.
Click to expand...


There's no faux outrage.  What Letterman said goes too far.  If he said shit like that about my wife or kid(s) I'd knock his fucking teeth halfway down the block, just for starters.

He can sue me later, but the damage will be done.  Then he can go see my accountant, Barry, who controls my income for it.


----------



## KittenKoder

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG you fucking DUMBASS. He said her daughter got knocked up by A-Rod in the 7th Inning. Her only DAUGHTER at the game was the 14 year old. Good God you are fucking pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... so the only time someone could have had sex with a sports star is if they go to a game, where the sports star is probably more busy playing the game ... um ... yeah. Logic NOT your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT?* Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod.* He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Really RGS? You didn't say this?


----------



## Gunny

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you may be too busy attempting to rationalize your support of underage sex, take just a moment to figure out your links show a considerable media backlash when Limbaugh made that joke regarding Chelsea.
> 
> And to add some perspective - calling a girl ugly is stupid and inconsiderate.
> 
> Indicating a 14 year old was raped and is a prostitute is far beyond stupid and inconsiderate.
> 
> And frankly, given your stance on underage sex that you shared on this forum, I don't think too many women want you speaking to this issue Agno.
> 
> Back to the slime pit for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son, the reason that your idiotic ass putters around here and shrills like the whiny little bitch that you are is because you lack both the mental capacities and the information to engage in legitimate debate. When I detailed the nature of wage labor and the anti-libertarian elements of capitalism yesterday, you were merely confined to spamming the topic in question with moronic inanities and pathetic images. I didn't see you hobbling over to condemn Newt Gingrich as a supporter of underage sex in the thread devoted to discussion of that "reality" because as with so many things, you're merely too stupid to realize your blatant inconsistency.
> 
> With this very topic, you ignore pertinent political issues to obsess and whine over an effectively harmless joke, quickly jettisoning your own empty rightist opposition to the formation of protected classes based on arbitrary characteristics such as age and sex. So shut the fuck up, little man. You should jump off this wicked and perverse little series of tubes if it's too much for you.
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up pussy.  Damn but you are dumb.  I'm thinking of changing your ID to threadkill.  Or Sealybobo, Jr.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> And willow's last name is Palin?
> 
> I must be missing your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, Sarah Palin has a 14 year old daughter named Willow.. that's who that despicable 62 year old pervert was slimeing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more those who are just jumping on the anti-Dave bandwagon post, the more I see the need to abolish all censorship completely.
> 
> He didn't mention the name or age of who he was referring to, and Palin does have a daughter that is "knocked up".
> 
> So far those ranting about the comment have demonstrated dishonesty in twisting the facts and reading or hearing more that what was said. Right now, I see him more innocent than when this thread started. Thanks for making it clear though, people will still use the guise of "protecting innocence" to push their own ideals, on both sides, but lately it's been more calls for censorship on the right.
Click to expand...


Maybe you can pull your ignorant partisan head out of your ass long enough to actually learn what was said and who was present. Letterman said that Palin's daughter got knocked up by A-Rod in the 7th Inning. Again for the truly STUPID and SLOW, the ONLY daughter she had with her was her 14 YEAR OLD.

Ohh and Bristol is not KNOCKED UP anymore, she had her Baby. Were you one of the retards claiming she was not currently pregnant and the downs child was hers?


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah G said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Present actual arguments much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read much, Gunny?  Several of us have been but then others continue to plug their ears singing la la la la la..
> 
> I support Letterman's right to tell the jokes, they will either be good or they will fail.  He goes through it everyday.  I saw his response to Palin's indignation just a few minutes ago and he said it wasn't about a 14 year old, he would never do that.
> 
> It was taken out of context by your side and not that I care much, I still have an opinion.
Click to expand...


yes he sure did,, and I have never seen  a more insincere smirkey, belligerant explanation of anything in my life.. he is an azzhole.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... so the only time someone could have had sex with a sports star is if they go to a game, where the sports star is probably more busy playing the game ... um ... yeah. Logic NOT your strong suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT?* Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod.* He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really RGS? You didn't say this?
Click to expand...


Look you DUMB ASS, He said that YES and the only Daughter at the game was her 14 year old. Are you even gonna bother to learn what this thread is about before you blindly continue to defend Letterman just cause he is a Liberal?


----------



## Sarah G

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Present actual arguments much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read much, Gunny?  Several of us have been but then others continue to plug their ears singing la la la la la..
> 
> I support Letterman's right to tell the jokes, they will either be good or they will fail.  He goes through it everyday.  I saw his response to Palin's indignation just a few minutes ago and he said it wasn't about a 14 year old, he would never do that.
> 
> It was taken out of context by your side and not that I care much, I still have an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes he sure did,, and I have never seen  a more insincere smirkey, belligerant explanation of anything in my life.. he is an azzhole.
Click to expand...



I did not see that, he was very upset, imo.  No smirks.  He said he would never, ever do that.

Keep this up though, I'd be willing to bet his ratings soar.  With the onset of Conan, he needs this right now.


----------



## WillowTree

KittenKoder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> And willow's last name is Palin?
> 
> I must be missing your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, Sarah Palin has a 14 year old daughter named Willow.. that's who that despicable 62 year old pervert was slimeing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more those who are just jumping on the anti-Dave bandwagon post, the more I see the need to abolish all censorship completely.
> 
> He didn't mention the name or age of who he was referring to, and Palin does have a daughter that is "knocked up".
> 
> So far those ranting about the comment have demonstrated dishonesty in twisting the facts and reading or hearing more that what was said. Right now, I see him more innocent than when this thread started. Thanks for making it clear though, people will still use the guise of "protecting innocence" to push their own ideals, on both sides, but lately it's been more calls for censorship on the right.
Click to expand...


as I told you yesterday stupid,, hide all you want to behind the fucking "free speech mantra" I'm telling you I'm using my free speech to tell you that 62 year old slimeball picked on a 14 year old girl he is an azzhole and so are you for defending him.. now there's you some "free speech" to stuff up yer piehole.


----------



## Gunny

Sarah G said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are losing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Present actual arguments much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read much, Gunny?  Several of us have been but then others continue to plug their ears singing la la la la la..
> 
> I support Letterman's right to tell the jokes, they will either be good or they will fail.  He goes through it everyday.  I saw his response to Palin's indignation just a few minutes ago and he said it wasn't about a 14 year old, he would never do that.
> 
> It was taken out of context by your side and not that I care much, I still have an opinion.
Click to expand...


Try again.  You "several of us" have been plugging your ears singing la la la la la since Jan 2008 and have yet to stop.  La la la la la or complete silence is the only answer you have.

Now you defend this tasteless piece of shit as "a joke'?  Sure thing.  Ask the hubby what he'd do if someone said that about you or your kid?  

Letterman's just another leftwing elitist who is protected from being held accountable for his actions and words.  That's the only way you 'tards can play the game.  Hide out on the internet and talk shit, or in Letterman's case, just do it on TV to a national audience knowing anyone that can kick the living shit out of his ass is thousands of miles away.


----------



## editec

Shadow said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's look is straight from the American beauty queen/playboy model/stewartess look of the 1960s.
> 
> It _is _a tad slutty, but is that a_ bad_ thing?
> 
> I don't think so, and obviously neither does she.
> 
> She's a damn looking woman, and she's not afraid to use it.
> 
> BFD
> 
> There's no shortage of women in American who would love to pull off Palin's _slutty _look.
> 
> Men love the slutty look.
> 
> That's not an insult _that's a complement!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuuure it is.
Click to expand...

 
Well...if you're one of those men who is afraid of women's sexual natures, I suppose it might be construed as an insult.

I know that for some of you folks, human sexuality is basically dirty, and therefore calling a woman who is looking sexy "slutty looking", is an terrible insult.

For those of us who are not so hobbled with sexual hangup understand its intent as a _shock value_ joke.


----------



## WillowTree

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT?* Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod.* He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really RGS? You didn't say this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you DUMB ASS, He said that YES and the only Daughter at the game was her 14 year old. Are you even gonna bother to learn what this thread is about before you blindly continue to defend Letterman just cause he is a Liberal?
Click to expand...

 The slimeball also said Palin's most difficult task would be to keep her daughter away from Elliot Spitzer.. I don't give a shit if he was talking about a 14 year old or an 18 year old (that's his justification) he's still a fucking slimeball..


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read much, Gunny?  Several of us have been but then others continue to plug their ears singing la la la la la..
> 
> I support Letterman's right to tell the jokes, they will either be good or they will fail.  He goes through it everyday.  I saw his response to Palin's indignation just a few minutes ago and he said it wasn't about a 14 year old, he would never do that.
> 
> It was taken out of context by your side and not that I care much, I still have an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes he sure did,, and I have never seen  a more insincere smirkey, belligerant explanation of anything in my life.. he is an azzhole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not see that, he was very upset, imo.  No smirks.  He said he would never, ever do that.
> 
> Keep this up though, I'd be willing to bet his ratings soar.  With the onset of Conan, he needs this right now.
Click to expand...


  Then you aren't on the same planet I am,, he went line by line, made his stupid comments backed up by the bald fuck in the band and the audience laughed and cheered wildly.. it was all a big fucking joke to him.


----------



## KittenKoder

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just IGNORANT?* Letterman said Palin's daughter got knocked up in the 7th Inning of the game by A-Rod.* He did not just call Sarah Palin a slut, you dumb ass. Maybe next time you loser you should actually find out what you are defending. The only daughter Palin had at the game was her 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really RGS? You didn't say this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you DUMB ASS, He said that YES and the only Daughter at the game was her 14 year old. Are you even gonna bother to learn what this thread is about before you blindly continue to defend Letterman just cause he is a Liberal?
Click to expand...


No, all I did was play the same game you are playing, making more out of something than there is. Yes, I did twist your words, but then you are reading more into it than there is or twisting his. I defended the right for their freedom of making such tasteless jokes, and I will defend the left to, and continue to do so. The thing about humor, the only reason it makes people laugh, is because they are not suppose to think about it. It's not rocket science or brain surgery, it's a knee-jerk genre, that's it. If you think about all the jokes ever told by every comedian, they are all very offensive and target everything, ranging from babies to dead people, beasts to humans, race to gender. A joke will offend someone, any joke.


----------



## Sarah G

Gunny said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Present actual arguments much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read much, Gunny?  Several of us have been but then others continue to plug their ears singing la la la la la..
> 
> I support Letterman's right to tell the jokes, they will either be good or they will fail.  He goes through it everyday.  I saw his response to Palin's indignation just a few minutes ago and he said it wasn't about a 14 year old, he would never do that.
> 
> It was taken out of context by your side and not that I care much, I still have an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again.  You "several of us" have been plugging your ears singing la la la la la since Jan 2008 and have yet to stop.  La la la la la or complete silence is the only answer you have.
> 
> *Now you defend this tasteless piece of shit as "a joke'?  Sure thing.  Ask the hubby what he'd do if someone said that about you or your kid?  *
> 
> Letterman's just another leftwing elitist who is protected from being held accountable for his actions and words.  That's the only way you 'tards can play the game.  Hide out on the internet and talk shit, or in Letterman's case, just do it on TV to a national audience knowing anyone that can kick the living shit out of his ass is thousands of miles away.
Click to expand...


You mean like some of the things you and your buddies here have called me and other Dems?  The indignation around here is nutz!  You all personally attack for no reason other than someone is a Democrat.

But that's all justified becuase you're a righteous wingnut who doesn't need to answer to anyone when they say something shitty.  

Double standard.


----------



## American Horse

KittenKoder said:


> So far those ranting about the comment have demonstrated dishonesty in twisting the facts and reading or hearing more that what was said. Right now, I see him more innocent than when this thread started. Thanks for making it clear though, people will still use the guise of "protecting innocence" to push their own ideals, on both sides, but lately it's been more calls for censorship on the right.



For what it's worth I completely support complete rights of free speech of Him and Others like him, even Those who use it to do violence to my ideals - particularly free political speech - to turn it into however _grungy too smart by half attempts at humor._ 

The reason is that their words tell us who they really are and the level at which they habitually function. It also helps define who their minions are.  Understanding that, I doubt they find many converts to either their reasoning or their humorless humor...


----------



## midcan5

I actually agree, Letterman is going a bit far into inappropriate stupidville.  

Dear Outraged,

*I have to ask, do you have the same level of outrage when people claim Obama is not an American citizen or is a Muslim? If not, then you'll have to keep from throwing that stone.*

mc5


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

midcan5 said:


> I actually agree, Letterman is going a bit far into inappropriate stupidville.
> 
> Dear Outraged,
> 
> *I have to ask, do you have the same level of outrage when people claim Obama is not a American citizen or is a Muslim? If not, then you'll have to keep from throwing that stone.*
> 
> mc5



There's a big difference, President Obama is not a 14-year old private citizen, he bought public ridicule (whether unjustified or not) when he took the job, Willow Palin did not.


----------



## Annie

midcan5 said:


> I actually agree, Letterman is going a bit far into inappropriate stupidville.
> 
> Dear Outraged,
> 
> *I have to ask, do you have the same level of outrage when people claim Obama is not an American citizen or is a Muslim? If not, then you'll have to keep from throwing that stone.*
> 
> mc5



When the 'people claim Obama is not ...' get television as the medium to make such nonsensical statements instead of messageboards and seldom read blogs, I'd say start worrying.


----------



## Xenophon

Looking at this thread is sad.

There is a real double standard going on here, Mrs Palin is not 'slutty' nor is her 14 year old hooking up with 30 year old men.

If Letterman said this stuff about the obamas he'd be lynched.


----------



## WillowTree

Better yet,, when a conservative asshole does a simililar thing to obama's young girls then stand back and watch.. other wise your comparison is for shit.. midc.


----------



## midcan5

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> There's a big difference, President Obama is not a 14-year old private citizen, he bought public ridicule (whether unjustified or not) when he took the job, Willow Palin did not.



So stupidity is allowed in this case. Hmm..............................


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

If Mr. Letterman has an ounce of common decency he'll get down on his knees on national television and beg for the Palin Family's forgiveness. I have to give Willows father a lot of credit for having the self control not to strangle this scumbag, I'm not sure I'd be able to muster it if he made those comments about my daughter on national television.


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

midcan5 said:


> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference, President Obama is not a 14-year old private citizen, he bought public ridicule (whether unjustified or not) when he took the job, Willow Palin did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stupidity is allowed in this case. Hmm..............................
Click to expand...


Absolutely, he's the President of the United States and Presidents have NEVER been immune to even the most outrageous public ridicule since the founding of the nation, it comes with the job.


----------



## Sarah G

midcan5 said:


> *I actually agree, Letterman is going a bit far into inappropriate stupidville.*
> 
> Dear Outraged,
> 
> *I have to ask, do you have the same level of outrage when people claim Obama is not an American citizen or is a Muslim? If not, then you'll have to keep from throwing that stone.*
> 
> mc5



Stupidville is his MO though and he's still standing after all these years.  He has a solid following.

Of course the outrage wouldn't be the same if it were Obama.  Look at Glenn Beck, Hannity, Rush..  All of them have said terrible things about the Obamas.  People just blow it off though because they know it's what they do.  I don't watch or listen to them because I don't want to give them more of an audience.

Letterman didn't even say it about the 14 year old and look at the faux outrage.  The Republicans go to great lengths with their conspiracy theories and contempt for the president and first family.  Believe me if the daughters ever did anything even slightly, remotely, questionable, the wingnuts would be all over them.


----------



## American Horse

Sarah G said:


> Stupidville is his MO though and he's still standing after all these years.  He has a solid following.
> 
> Of course the outrage wouldn't be the same if it were Obama.  Look at Glenn Beck, Hannity, Rush..  All of them have said terrible things about the Obamas.  People just blow it off though because they know it's what they do.  I don't watch or listen to them because I don't want to give them more of an audience.
> 
> Letterman didn't even say it about the 14 year old and look at the faux outrage.  The Republicans go to great lengths with their conspiracy theories and contempt for the president and first family.  Believe me if the daughters ever did anything even slightly, remotely, questionable, the wingnuts would be all over them.



Well I listen to and watch it all and perhaps you should too; it would give a better sense of proportion.  The things your list of conservatives say, though chronic,  pales by comparison to the stupidity of Letterman's nightly comments.

But once again, let me say, I support Letterman's right to be a complete ass.


----------



## manifold

Amanda said:


> FWIW, I, and I think most other cons here support his right to say it, but think it was in very bad taste. That's not whining, that's pointing out the obvious and being grossed out by it.



If that was all I've observed I would agree with you.  However, what I'm seeing more of is posters like Sinatra et al, complaining about others not complaining about it.  That my dear, is whining with a capital W.


----------



## WillowTree

manifold said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I, and I think most other cons here support his right to say it, but think it was in very bad taste. That's not whining, that's pointing out the obvious and being grossed out by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was all I've observed I would agree with you.  However, what I'm seeing more of is posters like Sinatra et al, complaining about others not complaining about it.  That my dear, is whining with a capital W.
Click to expand...





you are wrong,, what Sinatra is "whining" about and so am I is the libtard "defense team" of this obscenity..


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> "Adults" that use children to get their jollies are fucked in the head.



I know.  And they're called pedophiles.

If you any relevant point to make I trust you'll get around to it.


----------



## YWN666

oreo said:


> Sarah Palin is not running for election



No, not officially yet.



> --she just showed up in New York--& went to a Yankee's baseball game.




You don't think her appearance was for political purposes?  She put herself in this position so she is fair game for comedians who attack everyone in her position.  Your whining sounds very much like hers after she stuck her hand in the fire and got burned last November.


----------



## manifold

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I, and I think most other cons here support his right to say it, but think it was in very bad taste. That's not whining, that's pointing out the obvious and being grossed out by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was all I've observed I would agree with you.  However, what I'm seeing more of is posters like Sinatra et al, complaining about others not complaining about it.  That my dear, is whining with a capital W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong,, what Sinatra is "whining" about and so am I is the libtard "defense team" of this obscenity..
Click to expand...


People defending their own is a foreign concept for you?


----------



## LaLinda75

*'When they can't beat you in a debate, they try to destroy you in other ways'.*


----------



## Annie

manifold said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was all I've observed I would agree with you.  However, what I'm seeing more of is posters like Sinatra et al, complaining about others not complaining about it.  That my dear, is whining with a capital W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong,, what Sinatra is "whining" about and so am I is the libtard "defense team" of this obscenity..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People defending their own is a foreign concept for you?
Click to expand...


That's been the problem for too long, by too many on both sides of political spectrum. Conservatives defending Bush administration strategy in Iraq after Saddam was taken out, was wrong. It allowed for it to continue rather than change. Likewise, those on the left that even today in the House continue to advocate releasing pictures sure to make political points for them, while increasing the likelihood of violence towards are troops, are also  bad actors.

While it may take awhile for myself to criticize harshly someone I voted in good faith for, wanting them to have a chance for success, I've never put on and refused to remove rose colored glasses. It's a reason I've sometimes run into difficulties with 'conservative' members. Funny thing, with the exception of Editec, I've not seen any left of centers, (and I'm really unsure he is that), acknowledge that what has been happening economically in the US since 1/20 is not good for the country. 

I don't think most believe what happened with stockholders of Chrysler & probably GM is good for the country or companies. I don't think most believe we can keep borrowing at the rates we are. Yet so far, not a peep.


----------



## midcan5

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> Absolutely, he's the President of the United States and Presidents have NEVER been immune to even the most outrageous public ridicule since the founding of the nation, it comes with the job.



Disagree. Modern times allow stupidity on a level that never existed before. The internet and Fox prove that daily. And stupidity is stupidity, regardless of source or target, call a spade a spade. Seems hypocrisy needs a new definition.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Sinatra said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found Leno to be bland, and Conan is too arrogant. David was just goofy to me, not really funny. I prefer Spike F. and Dave Chapelle style humor.
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out the new Tonight Show. And by the way, Letterman WAS goofy, in the 80s-early 90s. That was his charm. *Then, he became hateful*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad but true - particularly so in the last couple of years.
> 
> Perhaps he is simply bored out of his mind?  What is left of his mind anyway...
Click to expand...

For one thing he never got over being passed over for Johnny Carson's chair. Then when Leno started winning the late night ratings consistently, it seemed he started getting desperate, trying to get his writers to be more "edgy."

Then when Bush became POTUS, they all thought they had themselves a cash cow, and for Letterman at least he went to that well about a million times too often while Leno somehow found better things to joke about and never was hateful, delivering actually funny material night after night, and continued to kick Letterman's ass night after night.

Letterman is a bitter, angry rich old codger. When Conan starts kicking his ass as well, he'll probably just hang it up. As he should.


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

midcan5 said:


> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise, however I suspect that if the Presidents last name was Bush instead of Obama you'd be singing a different tune, who do you think you're fooling?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinktink

Weird how every article I found on Her Trip to the Yankee stadium not one mentioned Willow being there.   Oh better yet, all the pictures on her Yankee stadium visit... not one with Willow.   Does anyone get the facts before they run with some right winged blog comment.    Just curious.   

Better yet can someone post a reliable link that Willow was even there?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I actually agree, Letterman is going a bit far into inappropriate stupidville.*
> 
> Dear Outraged,
> 
> *I have to ask, do you have the same level of outrage when people claim Obama is not an American citizen or is a Muslim? If not, then you'll have to keep from throwing that stone.*
> 
> mc5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidville is his MO though and he's still standing after all these years.  He has a solid following.
> 
> Of course the outrage wouldn't be the same if it were Obama.  Look at Glenn Beck, Hannity, Rush..  All of them have said terrible things about the Obamas.  People just blow it off though because they know it's what they do.  I don't watch or listen to them because I don't want to give them more of an audience.
> 
> Letterman didn't even say it about the 14 year old and look at the faux outrage.  The Republicans go to great lengths with their conspiracy theories and contempt for the president and first family.  Believe me if the daughters ever did anything even slightly, remotely, questionable, the wingnuts would be all over them.
Click to expand...


Link us to a quote where any of them said ANYTHING about Obama's daughter you pathetic little turd.


----------



## WillowTree

Tinktink said:


> Weird how every article I found on Her Trip to the Yankee stadium not one mentioned Willow being there.   Oh better yet, all the pictures on her Yankee stadium visit... not one with Willow.   Does anyone get the facts before they run with some right winged blog comment.    Just curious.
> 
> Better yet can someone post a reliable link that Willow was even there?



Her mama said she was there! That not good enough?


----------



## WillowTree

manifold said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was all I've observed I would agree with you.  However, what I'm seeing more of is posters like Sinatra et al, complaining about others not complaining about it.  That my dear, is whining with a capital W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong,, what Sinatra is "whining" about and so am I is the libtard "defense team" of this obscenity..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People defending their own is a foreign concept for you?
Click to expand...


not when it comes to libtards it isn't


----------



## WillowTree

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise, however I suspect that if the Presidents last name was Bush instead of Obama you'd be singing a different tune, who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Earworms..
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Yx_Rh53jk]YouTube - Who do you think you're fooling[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

Tinktink said:


> Weird how every article I found on Her Trip to the Yankee stadium not one mentioned Willow being there.   Oh better yet, all the pictures on her Yankee stadium visit... not one with Willow.   Does anyone get the facts before they run with some right winged blog comment.    Just curious.
> 
> Better yet can someone post a reliable link that Willow was even there?



Letterman wasn't at Yankee Stadium when he made the comments, so what difference does it make if Palins daughter was there? Let me ask you, If he had made the same comment about your daughter whether or not she was at the baseball game in question, would you think it appropriate for him to make it? Would it have been OK if he had made the same comment about President Obama's daughters even if they hadn't been at Yankee Stadium?

This isn't a "left-right" question, it's a question of an entertainer stepping completely outside the bounds of acceptable behavior on a very public forum, his comment was SLANDEROUS.


----------



## Tinktink

WillowTree said:


> Tinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird how every article I found on Her Trip to the Yankee stadium not one mentioned Willow being there.   Oh better yet, all the pictures on her Yankee stadium visit... not one with Willow.   Does anyone get the facts before they run with some right winged blog comment.    Just curious.
> 
> Better yet can someone post a reliable link that Willow was even there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mama said she was there! That not good enough?
Click to expand...


Link please.   Once again I will state, not one mention of Willow at the game.   She wasn't there.


----------



## Tinktink

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> Tinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird how every article I found on Her Trip to the Yankee stadium not one mentioned Willow being there.   Oh better yet, all the pictures on her Yankee stadium visit... not one with Willow.   Does anyone get the facts before they run with some right winged blog comment.    Just curious.
> 
> Better yet can someone post a reliable link that Willow was even there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman wasn't at Yankee Stadium when he made the comments, so what difference does it make if Palins daughter was there? Let me ask you, If he had made the same comment about your daughter whether or not she was at the baseball game in question, would you think it appropriate for him to make it? Would it have been OK if he had made the same comment about President Obama's daughters even if they hadn't been at Yankee Stadium?
> 
> This isn't a "left-right" question, it's a question of an entertainer stepping completely outside the bounds of acceptable behavior on a very public forum, his comment was SLANDEROUS.
Click to expand...


Actually the outrage seems to be that someone claimed Willow was there, and that that comment was towards Willow who is 14.   I simply checked to see if she was there, and can't find anything confirming she was.   Letterman (and I am no fan) said her daughter, not Willow specifically.   So it could have been aimed at Bristal.  There is a 12 page thread that isn't based on fact, just flame throwing.   .


----------



## manifold

KittenKoder said:


> All this outrage over one joke ... damn, you people are giving the liberals a TON of free publicity ... wonder what the government's doing with all the attention off them right now ...



Seriously. This is a very telling topic/thread.

The thing is, I personally would not have told this joke.  It would have immediately set off alarms in my head that this isn't appropriate.  But I still laughed.  Why? Because to me it was funny enough to laugh.  But there are a lot of things I think are funny enough to laugh at that I wouldn't say myself, let alone on national television.  In a way, I guess that is a form of intellectual hypocrisy on my part, but I doubt there is anything I can do about it, nor am I particularly troubled by it.

And for those that wonder why I would post the tasteless jokes I posted here but wouldn't have told Letterman's joke I have three good reasons:

1. Letterman's joke targeted a real individual.  Which by itself is ok, but when coupled with that individual being a minor and the content being adult makes it a joke I wouldn't feel comfortable telling.  The jokes I posted here do not target any real individual.  Others may see that as a difference without distinction, but I see a very important distinction which to me, makes all the difference.

2. This is an anonymous messageboard.  I can get away with it.  Judge me for that as you will but I doubt there are too many reading this that haven't posted a thing or two that they wouldn't say IRL... in mixed company that is.

3. I support offending the delicate sensibilities of the delicately sensitive.  I find society's descent into hyper-sensitivity to be troubling.  And the only way I know to combat it is to offend people often enough so that hopefully they'll develop a _tolerance_.

Finally, when I see such a truly non-consequential issue garner this much attention and furor, I am soberly reminded once again that we are all just marionettes dancing on the strings...


----------



## Tinktink

manifold said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this outrage over one joke ... damn, you people are giving the liberals a TON of free publicity ... wonder what the government's doing with all the attention off them right now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. This is a very telling topic/thread.
> 
> The thing is, I personally would not have told this joke.  It would have immediately set off alarms in my head that this isn't appropriate.  But I still laughed.  Why? Because to me it was funny enough to laugh.  But there are a lot of things I think are funny enough to laugh at that I wouldn't say myself, let alone on national television.  In a way, I guess that is a form of intellectual hypocrisy on my part, but I doubt there is anything I can do about it, nor am I particularly troubled by it.
> 
> And for those that wonder why I would post the tasteless jokes I posted here but wouldn't have told Letterman's joke I have three good reasons:
> 
> 1. Letterman's joke targeted a real individual.  Which by itself is ok, but when coupled with that individual being a minor and the content being adult makes it a joke I wouldn't feel comfortable telling.  The jokes I posted here do not target any real individual.  Others may see that as a difference without distinction, but I see a very important distinction which to me, makes all the difference.
> 
> 2. This is an anonymous messageboard.  I can get away with it.  Judge me for that as you will but I doubt there are too many reading this that haven't posted a thing or two that they wouldn't say IRL... in mixed company that is.
> 
> 3. I support offending the delicate sensibilities of the delicately sensitive.  I find society's descent into hyper-sensitivity to be troubling.  And the only way I know to combat it is to offend people often enough so that hopefully they'll develop a _tolerance_.
> 
> Finally, when I see such a truly non-consequential issue garner this much attention and furor, I am soberly reminded once again that we are all just marionettes dancing on the strings...
Click to expand...


Please provide a link that it was aimed at a minor.


----------



## manifold

Tinktink said:


> Please provide a link that it was aimed at a minor.



That is how I interpretted it, and how I believe it was intended.  I understand why Letterman has attempted to put a Bristol PR spin on it, but I don't buy it.  But it's a free country and you can spend your intellectual dollars as you see fit.


----------



## Valerie

Tinktink said:


> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird how every article I found on Her Trip to the Yankee stadium not one mentioned Willow being there.   Oh better yet, all the pictures on her Yankee stadium visit... not one with Willow.   Does anyone get the facts before they run with some right winged blog comment.    Just curious.
> 
> Better yet can someone post a reliable link that Willow was even there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman wasn't at Yankee Stadium when he made the comments, so what difference does it make if Palins daughter was there? Let me ask you, If he had made the same comment about your daughter whether or not she was at the baseball game in question, would you think it appropriate for him to make it? Would it have been OK if he had made the same comment about President Obama's daughters even if they hadn't been at Yankee Stadium?
> 
> This isn't a "left-right" question, it's a question of an entertainer stepping completely outside the bounds of acceptable behavior on a very public forum, his comment was SLANDEROUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the outrage seems to be that someone claimed Willow was there, and that that comment was towards Willow who is 14.   I simply checked to see if she was there, and can't find anything confirming she was.   Letterman (and I am no fan) said her daughter, not Willow specifically.   So it could have been aimed at Bristal.  *There is a 12 page thread that isn't based on fact, just flame throwing. *  .
Click to expand...


    You get use to it after a while.


----------



## WillowTree

Tinktink said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird how every article I found on Her Trip to the Yankee stadium not one mentioned Willow being there.   Oh better yet, all the pictures on her Yankee stadium visit... not one with Willow.   Does anyone get the facts before they run with some right winged blog comment.    Just curious.
> 
> Better yet can someone post a reliable link that Willow was even there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mama said she was there! That not good enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link please.   Once again I will state, not one mention of Willow at the game.   She wasn't there.
Click to expand...




go listen to palin's reply  if you have two brain cells you can come to the conclusion Willow was there.. and if she wasn't what was the point of dave's depravity? doyathink?


----------



## HUGGY

Philobeado said:


> didn't think anything could lower my opinion of David Letterman. I was wrong:
> Moonbattery: Letterman Flings Slime at 14-Year-Old Willow Palin
> 
> 
> Letterman:
> 
> One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game. During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.
> He said this about a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Letterman also referred to Sarah Palin as "slutty." This from a creep who only recently married the mother of his 5-year-old son.
> 
> By now entertainment industry moonbats must have noticed that the election is over, so they can climb out of the sewer for awhile. But apparently they like it down there.



I don't follow your shit closely enough to know if you are one of those idiot christian fascists but your thread is a lie.  Lettermen was clearly refering to the 18 year old Bristol.

I doubt you came up with your idea for a thread by yourself.  Quit forwarding christian lies.


----------



## Valerie

She was joined by.....at the celebration or at the game is not clear.




> NEW YORK (AP)  -- Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin has called for measures to make life better for people with developmental disabilities during a speech in New York.
> 
> The former Republican vice presidential candidate's son Trig has Down syndrome.
> 
> Palin says God has shown her family through the example of her son that "every single person has purpose no matter their developmental abilities."
> 
> Palin was being honored Sunday at an anniversary celebration for the Long Island-based Independent Group Home Living Inc. after attending a New York Yankees game. *She was joined by her husband, daughter Willow and a sister*.
> 
> More than 20,000 people saw Palin on Saturday in upstate Auburn, where she helped celebrate Founder's Day and raise money for a museum honoring William Seward, the secretary of state who acquired Alaska for the United States.



1010wins.com - Sarah Palin Visits Yankee Stadium, Speaks on Long Island


Whatever.  Tasteless joke either way.


----------



## Nik

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I actually agree, Letterman is going a bit far into inappropriate stupidville.*
> 
> Dear Outraged,
> 
> *I have to ask, do you have the same level of outrage when people claim Obama is not an American citizen or is a Muslim? If not, then you'll have to keep from throwing that stone.*
> 
> mc5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidville is his MO though and he's still standing after all these years.  He has a solid following.
> 
> Of course the outrage wouldn't be the same if it were Obama.  Look at Glenn Beck, Hannity, Rush..  All of them have said terrible things about the Obamas.  People just blow it off though because they know it's what they do.  I don't watch or listen to them because I don't want to give them more of an audience.
> 
> Letterman didn't even say it about the 14 year old and look at the faux outrage.  The Republicans go to great lengths with their conspiracy theories and contempt for the president and first family.  Believe me if the daughters ever did anything even slightly, remotely, questionable, the wingnuts would be all over them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link us to a quote where any of them said ANYTHING about Obama's daughter you pathetic little turd.
Click to expand...


I don't remember the outrage when McCain said nasty shit about the Clintons daughter.  Oh wait, there wasn't any.

More fake outrage from the right.


----------



## Coyote

Nik said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the outrage when McCain said nasty shit about the Clintons daughter.  Oh wait, there wasn't any.
> 
> More fake outrage from the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember either - and that was a horrible "joke" for a politician to make about a child.  Attacking children is beyond the pale.
Click to expand...


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

Nik said:


> I don't remember the outrage when McCain said nasty shit about the Clintons daughter.  Oh wait, there wasn't any.


What did John McCain say about Chelsea Clinton?


----------



## Coyote

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the outrage when McCain said nasty shit about the Clintons daughter.  Oh wait, there wasn't any.
> 
> 
> 
> What did John McCain say about Chelsea Clinton?
Click to expand...


Why is Chelsea Clinton so ugly? Because her father is Janet Reno." - McCain, speaking to a Republican dinner, June 1998.


----------



## Valerie

> Letterman recently joked in his opening monologue that Palin visited Yankee Stadium, sitting in &#8220;far, far right field&#8221; with Rudy Giuliani. &#8220;They had a wonderful time,&#8221; he continued. &#8220;The toughest part of her visit was keeping Eliot Spitzer away from her daughter.&#8221;
> 
> Letterman also commented that it must have been &#8220;awkward&#8221; when, during the seventh inning stretch, Palin&#8217;s daughter got &#8220;knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.&#8221;
> 
> Letterman now claims that he was referring 18-year-old Bristol Palin (who was home in Alaska with her baby). However, only 14-year-old Willow Palin accompanied the governor to the baseball game.
> 
> Palin has responded with the following:
> 
> *&#8220;Concerning Letterman&#8217;s comments about my young daughter (and I doubt he&#8217;d ever dare make such comments about anyone else&#8217;s daughter): &#8216;Laughter incited by sexually-perverted comments made by a 62-year-old male celebrity aimed at a 14-year-old girl is not only disgusting, but it reminds us some Hollywood/NY entertainers have a long way to go in understanding what the rest of America understands &#8211; that acceptance of inappropriate sexual comments about an underage girl, who could be anyone&#8217;s daughter, contributes to the atrociously high rate of sexual exploitation of minors by older men who use and abuse others.&#8217;"*



Itâ&#8364;&#8482;s a Manâ&#8364;&#8482;s World: Letterman Attacks Palinâ&#8364;¦ Willow Palin


----------



## AllieBaba

Nik said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidville is his MO though and he's still standing after all these years.  He has a solid following.
> 
> Of course the outrage wouldn't be the same if it were Obama.  Look at Glenn Beck, Hannity, Rush..  All of them have said terrible things about the Obamas.  People just blow it off though because they know it's what they do.  I don't watch or listen to them because I don't want to give them more of an audience.
> 
> Letterman didn't even say it about the 14 year old and look at the faux outrage.  The Republicans go to great lengths with their conspiracy theories and contempt for the president and first family.  Believe me if the daughters ever did anything even slightly, remotely, questionable, the wingnuts would be all over them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link us to a quote where any of them said ANYTHING about Obama's daughter you pathetic little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember the outrage when McCain said nasty shit about the Clintons daughter.  Oh wait, there wasn't any.
> 
> More fake outrage from the right.
Click to expand...



You didn't provide a link, either.


----------



## AllieBaba

Here:

Why is Chelsea Clinton so ugly? Because her father is Janet Reno." 

-- Sen. John McCain, speaking to a Republican dinner, June 1998.

LOL!


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

Coyote said:


> Why is Chelsea Clinton so ugly? Because her father is Janet Reno." - McCain, speaking to a Republican dinner, June 1998.



If true, that's pretty lame and beneath the dignity of a U.S. Senator (like yeah our Senators have any dignity anymore), not quite the same as making sexual comments about Palins daughter on national television though.  Besides if he said that he needs glasses, Chelsea Clinton is quite an attractive young lady IMO.


----------



## Nik

AllieBaba said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link us to a quote where any of them said ANYTHING about Obama's daughter you pathetic little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the outrage when McCain said nasty shit about the Clintons daughter.  Oh wait, there wasn't any.
> 
> More fake outrage from the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't provide a link, either.
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## HUGGY

AllieBaba said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link us to a quote where any of them said ANYTHING about Obama's daughter you pathetic little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the outrage when McCain said nasty shit about the Clintons daughter.  Oh wait, there wasn't any.
> 
> More fake outrage from the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't provide a link, either. Probably because it never happened.
> 
> More lying from the left.
Click to expand...


This whole thread was concocted so you idiot neo cons would have something to rag about.  Don't you ever get embarrassed by getting sucked into this bullshit?  Maybe you have participated in so many lies you just don't know the difference any more.


----------



## Nik

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Chelsea Clinton so ugly? Because her father is Janet Reno." - McCain, speaking to a Republican dinner, June 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, that's pretty lame and beneath the dignity of a U.S. Senator (like yeah our Senators have any dignity anymore), not quite the same as making sexual comments about Palins daughter on national television though.  Besides if he said that he needs glasses, Chelsea Clinton is quite an attractive young lady IMO.
Click to expand...


Letterman isn't a US Senator, nor did he run for president.

My point, however, was more just to point out the rank hypocrisy on the right.  They are outraged about this only because its convenient.  But when Limbaugh says stupid shit, well hes just an "entertainer" and they would excuse away what McCain said until the cows came home.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh I fixed that, retard.

BTW, I could care less about the jokes. I just like to watch liberal hypocrites defend them.


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

Nik said:


> Letterman isn't a US Senator, nor did he run for president.
> 
> My point, however, was more just to point out the rank hypocrisy on the right.  They are outraged about this only because its convenient.  But when Limbaugh says stupid shit, well hes just an "entertainer" and they would excuse away what McCain said until the cows came home.


You don't have a point, what Letterman said was slanderous, how can you attempt to defend slander by pointing out other cases of slander ?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> If true, that's pretty lame and beneath the dignity of a U.S. Senator (like yeah our Senators have any dignity anymore), not quite the same as making sexual comments about Palins daughter on national television though.  Besides if he said that he needs glasses, Chelsea Clinton is quite an attractive young lady IMO.



She is now, but she was an ugly kid.


----------



## Sinatra

Midnight Marauder said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out the new Tonight Show. And by the way, Letterman WAS goofy, in the 80s-early 90s. That was his charm. *Then, he became hateful*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true - particularly so in the last couple of years.
> 
> Perhaps he is simply bored out of his mind?  What is left of his mind anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one thing he never got over being passed over for Johnny Carson's chair. Then when Leno started winning the late night ratings consistently, it seemed he started getting desperate, trying to get his writers to be more "edgy."
> 
> Then when Bush became POTUS, they all thought they had themselves a cash cow, and for Letterman at least he went to that well about a million times too often while Leno somehow found better things to joke about and never was hateful, delivering actually funny material night after night, and continued to kick Letterman's ass night after night.
> 
> Letterman is a bitter, angry rich old codger. When Conan starts kicking his ass as well, he'll probably just hang it up. As he should.
Click to expand...


Actually, word is Letterman plans to do just that.  He outlasted Leno, which he wanted to do for whatever reason - spite?

And guess who is on the short list as a replacement?

Olbermann.

No joke.


----------



## Nik

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman isn't a US Senator, nor did he run for president.
> 
> My point, however, was more just to point out the rank hypocrisy on the right.  They are outraged about this only because its convenient.  But when Limbaugh says stupid shit, well hes just an "entertainer" and they would excuse away what McCain said until the cows came home.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a point, what Letterman said was slanderous, how can you attempt to defend slander by pointing out other cases of slander ?
Click to expand...


Who said I was defending him?


----------



## MaggieMae

I can't read all 400 postings here, so I'll just make a single comment. David Letterman was waaaaaaay out of line, and he should *REALLY* apologize to Sarah Palin, _not just apologize with a wink and a nod. _

Children should be *OFF LIMITS, PERIOD*, in this raging polarized political arena that shows no signs of letting up. 

I wish ALL the rabid noisemakers (on both "sides) would just shut the fuck up and start acting like adults. Oh how I long for the days of "Crossfire" type shows, where the points were made but no blood spilled. Ever. I've about given up on any of them. Watch the 6PM news on PBS (Lehrer) which is straightforward, and when they go to interviews they are civil. After that I'd rather watch the History Channel, something I've already taped, or egads even Seinfeld re-runs. (Haven't watched late-night comedy since Johnny Carson, but I know all of them can get pretty rotten by comparison.)


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

Nik said:


> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman isn't a US Senator, nor did he run for president.
> 
> My point, however, was more just to point out the rank hypocrisy on the right.  They are outraged about this only because its convenient.  But when Limbaugh says stupid shit, well hes just an "entertainer" and they would excuse away what McCain said until the cows came home.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a point, what Letterman said was slanderous, how can you attempt to defend slander by pointing out other cases of slander ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was defending him?
Click to expand...


Let's see, Letterman slanders Palins Daughter and your response is essentially well it's hypocrisy for people to get upset about it since they didn't get upset about other cases of slander and you don't see that as defending it? You might just as well have used the old line "What's good for the goose is good for the gander" ... it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## AllieBaba

I wonder what the network is thinking right now...what network is he with, anyway? 

It might be retirement time....


----------



## AllieBaba

What am I thinking..he probably got the joke from a network exec!


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

Coloradomtnman said:


> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, that's pretty lame and beneath the dignity of a U.S. Senator (like yeah our Senators have any dignity anymore), not quite the same as making sexual comments about Palins daughter on national television though.  Besides if he said that he needs glasses, Chelsea Clinton is quite an attractive young lady IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is now, but she was an ugly kid.
Click to expand...

I honestly don't recall what she looked like as a kid since in order to survive the Bush Administration I had to dump all my long term memory capacity.


----------



## del

Dave Steps in It





By Howard Kurtz
Washington Post Staff Writer
Thursday, June 11, 2009; 10:31 AM

*We can spend a lot of time debating whether comedians go overboard, as we did during the Wanda Sykes flap, but to me, this one ain't close.

David Letterman went too far.*

And he belatedly seems to recognize that.

Sarah Palin is fair game for most kinds of mockery, from Tina Fey's "I can see Russia from my house" to harsher fare. But not her kids. Her kids ought to be off-limits.

It was bad enough that Letterman compared Palin herself to a "slutty flight attendant." That was pretty sexist, but at least the governor was the target.

But then Letterman talked about Palin taking her 14-year-old daughter to a Yankees game and cracked that during the seventh inning, "her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez."

He was at it again Tuesday night, saying the toughest part of Palin's visit to New York "was keeping Eliot Spitzer away from her daughter." 

-------------------------------------------
pretty much sums up my feelings on this-politician's kids aren't targets for comedians, whether they be right, left or center, period. palin is a legitimate target for jokes, ridicule whatever, but no one's child should be held up as an object of humor. 

Howard Kurtz - Dave Steps in It - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Sinatra

More and more discussion circulates regarding David Letterman's classless and sexist comments at the expense of 14 year old Willow Palin.

Letterman's backhanded sort-of apology is only adding to the increasing anger by a growing number of his attacks against the Palin family.

Tim Blair of the Daily Telegraph does a good job indicating just how far this story is reaching - and its potential to continue to foment a serious backlash against Letterman.

HE CAN SEE BRISTOL FROM HIS STUDIO | Daily Telegraph Tim Blair Blog

CBS, in attempted damage control mode, has scrubbed Letterman's comments from the Late Show website - as has the New York Times.


----------



## auditor0007

Dude said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overreacting to nothing.
> 
> Unfunny sleaze is unfunny sleaze.
> 
> The "joke" also puts A-Rod in the role of a statutory rapist.
Click to expand...


Actually, I took it as more of an indictment of Alex Rodriguez than of Sarah Palin or her daughter.  The other point is that Letterman doesn't write his own jokes, so there are more to blame than just Letterman.  But the bottom line is that Letterman can choose to throw out material if he feels it crosses the line.  

In the end, it was a pretty pathetic joke.  But I think A. Rodriguez would be the one more infuriated.


----------



## AllieBaba

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, that's pretty lame and beneath the dignity of a U.S. Senator (like yeah our Senators have any dignity anymore), not quite the same as making sexual comments about Palins daughter on national television though.  Besides if he said that he needs glasses, Chelsea Clinton is quite an attractive young lady IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is now, but she was an ugly kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't recall what she looked like as a kid since in order to survive the Bush Administration I had to dump all my long term memory capacity.
Click to expand...


She was truly hideous, I held out no hope at all for her...

http://www.bydio.com/images/chelseaclinton1997.jpg


----------



## Sinatra

del said:


> Dave Steps in It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Howard Kurtz
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Thursday, June 11, 2009; 10:31 AM
> 
> *We can spend a lot of time debating whether comedians go overboard, as we did during the Wanda Sykes flap, but to me, this one ain't close.
> 
> David Letterman went too far.*
> 
> And he belatedly seems to recognize that.
> 
> Sarah Palin is fair game for most kinds of mockery, from Tina Fey's "I can see Russia from my house" to harsher fare. But not her kids. Her kids ought to be off-limits.
> 
> It was bad enough that Letterman compared Palin herself to a "slutty flight attendant." That was pretty sexist, but at least the governor was the target.
> 
> But then Letterman talked about Palin taking her 14-year-old daughter to a Yankees game and cracked that during the seventh inning, "her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez."
> 
> He was at it again Tuesday night, saying the toughest part of Palin's visit to New York "was keeping Eliot Spitzer away from her daughter."
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> pretty much sums up my feelings on this-politician's kids aren't targets for comedians, whether they be right, left or center, period. palin is a legitimate target for jokes, ridicule whatever, but no one's child should be held up as an object of humor.
> 
> Howard Kurtz - Dave Steps in It - washingtonpost.com



Yup.

Dave has stepped in it this time, and CBS is dealing with a growing mess.

He was way out of line to the point of disgusting.


----------



## AllieBaba

auditor0007 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said her daughter not her 14 year old daughter and he didh't say Willow.  You all are overreacting which isn't surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overreacting to nothing.
> 
> Unfunny sleaze is unfunny sleaze.
> 
> The "joke" also puts A-Rod in the role of a statutory rapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I took it as more of an indictment of Alex Rodriguez than of Sarah Palin or her daughter.  The other point is that Letterman doesn't write his own jokes, so there are more to blame than just Letterman.  But the bottom line is that Letterman can choose to throw out material if he feels it crosses the line.
> 
> In the end, it was a pretty pathetic joke.  But I think A. Rodriguez would be the one more infuriated.
Click to expand...



The A-Rod angle crossed my mind, as well....

Now Letterman should try to get him on the show.


----------



## Nik

STAND4LIBERTY said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAND4LIBERTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a point, what Letterman said was slanderous, how can you attempt to defend slander by pointing out other cases of slander ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I was defending him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, Letterman slanders Palins Daughter and your response is essentially well it's hypocrisy for people to get upset about it since they didn't get upset about other cases of slander and you don't see that as defending it? You might just as well have used the old line "What's good for the goose is good for the gander" ... it's pretty much the same thing.
Click to expand...


If you can't see the difference between attacking someone because they are being a hypocritic asshole, and defending someone who the person I am attacking is attacking, then you have serious cognitive problems.  

I don't really give a shit what McCain, or Letterman said.  Lots of people say lots of stupid things to particular individuals, unless their words have systemic impact, which neither individuals did, I don't really care.  But not giving a shit is different than defending someone, and attacking you and others for being hypocrites is also different than defending someone.


----------



## HUGGY

You people are fucking retarded.  Over 400 posts on this nonsense? Yes America has been officially and certifiablely dumbed down.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> You people are fucking retarded.  Over 400 posts on this nonsense? Yes America has been officially and certifiablely dumbed down.



and don't think we aren't grateful for your tremendous contribution to the process.

heckuva job, huggy!


----------



## Ravi

MaggieMae said:


> I can't read all 400 postings here, so I'll just make a single comment. David Letterman was waaaaaaay out of line, and he should *REALLY* apologize to Sarah Palin, _not just apologize with a wink and a nod. _
> 
> Children should be *OFF LIMITS, PERIOD*, in this raging polarized political arena that shows no signs of letting up.
> 
> I wish ALL the rabid noisemakers (on both "sides) would just shut the fuck up and start acting like adults. Oh how I long for the days of "Crossfire" type shows, where the points were made but no blood spilled. Ever. I've about given up on any of them. Watch the 6PM news on PBS (Lehrer) which is straightforward, and when they go to interviews they are civil. After that I'd rather watch the History Channel, something I've already taped, or egads even Seinfeld re-runs. (Haven't watched late-night comedy since Johnny Carson, but I know all of them can get pretty rotten by comparison.)


I think he owes Willow an apology, not Sarah. Or maybe Bristol...I'm pretty sure he really did mean her.

He could say to Willow, "Sorry kid, I meant your sister." Then he can apologize to Bristol.

And it isn't about offending the general public's delicate sensibilities as one moron on this thread posted. It is about offending innocent bystanders in an effort to take a stab at Palin. Kind of like using six year olds to make fun of pedophiles.


----------



## Tinktink

Valerie said:


> She was joined by.....at the celebration or at the game is not clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (AP)  -- Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin has called for measures to make life better for people with developmental disabilities during a speech in New York.
> 
> The former Republican vice presidential candidate's son Trig has Down syndrome.
> 
> Palin says God has shown her family through the example of her son that "every single person has purpose no matter their developmental abilities."
> 
> Palin was being honored Sunday at an anniversary celebration for the Long Island-based Independent Group Home Living Inc. *after attending a New York Yankees game*. *She was joined by her husband, daughter Willow and a sister*.
> 
> More than 20,000 people saw Palin on Saturday in upstate Auburn, where she helped celebrate Founder's Day and raise money for a museum honoring William Seward, the secretary of state who acquired Alaska for the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1010wins.com - Sarah Palin Visits Yankee Stadium, Speaks on Long Island
> 
> 
> Whatever.  Tasteless joke either way.
Click to expand...


As I read it Willow joined her after the game for the anniversary celebration.   Still doesn't prove Willow was at the game.   More like proves she wasn't.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't read all 400 postings here, so I'll just make a single comment. David Letterman was waaaaaaay out of line, and he should *REALLY* apologize to Sarah Palin, _not just apologize with a wink and a nod. _
> 
> Children should be *OFF LIMITS, PERIOD*, in this raging polarized political arena that shows no signs of letting up.
> 
> I wish ALL the rabid noisemakers (on both "sides) would just shut the fuck up and start acting like adults. Oh how I long for the days of "Crossfire" type shows, where the points were made but no blood spilled. Ever. I've about given up on any of them. Watch the 6PM news on PBS (Lehrer) which is straightforward, and when they go to interviews they are civil. After that I'd rather watch the History Channel, something I've already taped, or egads even Seinfeld re-runs. (Haven't watched late-night comedy since Johnny Carson, but I know all of them can get pretty rotten by comparison.)
> 
> 
> 
> I think he owes Willow an apology, not Sarah. Or maybe Bristol...I'm pretty sure he really did mean her.
> 
> He could say to Willow, "Sorry kid, I meant your sister." Then he can apologize to Bristol.
> 
> And it isn't about offending the general public's delicate sensibilities as one moron on this thread posted. It is about offending innocent bystanders in an effort to take a stab at Palin. Kind of like using six year olds to make fun of pedophiles.
Click to expand...



It must be nice in Ra-Ra land....what sort of music do they play there?


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are fucking retarded.  Over 400 posts on this nonsense? Yes America has been officially and certifiablely dumbed down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and don't think we aren't grateful for your tremendous contribution to the process.
> 
> heckuva job, huggy!
Click to expand...


Oh please!  I don't even take myself *THAT* seriously.

I am just here to do a job... to donate my time... to kick neo con ass....sort of like a community service.


----------



## WillowTree

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are fucking retarded.  Over 400 posts on this nonsense? Yes America has been officially and certifiablely dumbed down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and don't think we aren't grateful for your tremendous contribution to the process.
> 
> heckuva job, huggy!
Click to expand...









  from bn


----------



## WillowTree

Maple said:


> Your name implies that you are of the female gender, you should be incensed over a comment like that directed at a 14 year old girl. I can't believe that anyone would defend a statement like that, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POLITICS ARE.



Sarah strikes me as someone who has barely cleared her HS gym locker.. That's how folks her age act sometimes.


----------



## AllieBaba

That's right..whenever a lib does something stupid let's remind people of all the horrible things they have contributed to in their past, so we see the inconsequence of the current idiocy.


----------



## strollingbones

i am so sick of palin...why are there 4 or more threads on this subject.....people letterman has never been funny....get over it...


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> i am so sick of palin...why are there 4 or more threads on this subject.....people letterman has never been funny....get over it...



cause your people keep bashing her for no good reason,, hate begets hate!


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Adolescence is generally regarded as starting at age 13.
> 
> Age 13.
> 
> So once again, by your own words, *you are advocating sex with children aged 13*.
> 
> Keep talking Agno - acting as your own defense is only strengthening the very case against you.
> 
> And is it a wonder you supported the Letterman sex jokes against a 14 year old?
> 
> How very sad for you....



You fucked up my quotes because you're an idiot, but let's hear you say it right now. *Let's hear you say it, punk.* _"Adolescence is generally regarded as starting at age 13. Newt Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13."_

Say it, you moron. I want to hear you say it, or are you too much of a cowardly gimp to do it?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Wow.  You just can't get over what some asshole said about some underage girl, can you?   Guess what, there are far more important things to become enraged about than some comedian's bad joke.  Get a life.

p.s. Sara Palin is an idiot.  If you don't see that, well, then you are too.


----------



## oreo

The reason why the left wing media & left wing comedians attack Sarah Palin--*IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TERRIFIED OF HER.*_

Sarah Palin still has a higher approval rating in her home state of Alaska--than Barack Obama does. _  We witnessed that when John McCain was barely getting an audiance during his campaign to after her announcement as VP a showing of over 60K in Florida when Sarah Palin was speaking.

So the left goes after her because she is pro-life.  How many politicians in congress today are pro-life including many Democrats?  They go after this on her--because THAT'S THE ONLY THING THEY HAVE.

They attack her family--BECAUSE THAT'S THE ONLY THING THEY HAVE.  They sent 2 busloads of investigative reporters up to her small town--to see what they could dig up on her.  THEY FOUND NOTHING.  _There's no Rev. Wrights--there's no Bill Ayers jumping out of the closet on her._

The left wing media realises that she resinates very well with the average American family.  She's a mother--she & Todd had their own fishing business--therefore she actually knows business--she was a mayor & now a very popular governor.  If anyone knows about ENERGY in this country it's Sarah Palin.

_Every single charge that the left as thrown at her, including the kitchen sink--as been proven FALSE._  The left set out to destroy her with all these charges--this in Alaska--from anything to ethics charges to whatever else.  She won the decision in each & every one of them.

Simply Put:

*SARAH PALIN IS THE FEMALE VERSION OF RONALD REAGAN*--That's why they hate her.


----------



## WillowTree

Coloradomtnman said:


> Wow.  You just can't get over what some asshole said about some underage girl, can you?   Guess what, there are far more important things to become enraged about than some comedian's bad joke.  Get a life.
> 
> p.s. Sara Palin is an idiot.  If you don't see that, well, then you are too.



guess what Colorado.. stop and take a breath,, and if you are honest enough and can face the truth go back and review events from the first time Mrs. Palin walked out on that stage at the convention. I double dog dog you.. It's a very ugly portrait of some very sorry azzed hate mongering Americans..


----------



## Agnapostate

As it were, I'm also among those that find it "unfortunate" that far more pertinent political topics exist to discuss, but some find it necessary to focus on an "off-color" joke made by an entertainer that would have had no impact beyond his audience had it not been circulated further.


----------



## elvis

Coloradomtnman said:


> I'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but it was a joke, nobady got hurt, and I would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate PC, but I think its funny that the Rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the Rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against PC.



While we're at it, do you know any Holocaust jokes?


----------



## HUGGY

WillowTree said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am so sick of palin...why are there 4 or more threads on this subject.....people letterman has never been funny....get over it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause your people keep bashing her for no good reason,, hate begets hate!
Click to expand...


Reasonable people do not hate sarah for being who she is.  They hate that she was allowed to be in a position to potentially be vice president.  You can take your neo con alliegence and shove it up your ass.  *THAT* was a scary thought....and a good reason.  Our country needs a long time out on ignorant leaders.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adolescence is generally regarded as starting at age 13.
> 
> Age 13.
> 
> So once again, by your own words, *you are advocating sex with children aged 13*.
> 
> Keep talking Agno - acting as your own defense is only strengthening the very case against you.
> 
> And is it a wonder you supported the Letterman sex jokes against a 14 year old?
> 
> How very sad for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucked up my quotes because you're an idiot, but let's hear you say it right now. *Let's hear you say it, punk.* _"Adolescence is generally regarded as starting at age 13. Newt Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13."_
> 
> Say it, you moron. I want to hear you say it, or are you too much of a cowardly gimp to do it?
Click to expand...


Provide a quote from Newt Gingrich and a source for said quote that supports your claim that "Newt Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13".


----------



## AllieBaba

Agna is the board child raper. You'll have to excuse him.


----------



## WillowTree

HUGGY said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am so sick of palin...why are there 4 or more threads on this subject.....people letterman has never been funny....get over it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause your people keep bashing her for no good reason,, hate begets hate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reasonable people do not hate sarah for being who she is.  They hate that she was allowed to be in a position to potentially be vice president.  You can take your neo con alliegence and shove it up your ass.  *THAT* was a scary thought....and a good reason.  Our country needs a long time out on ignorant leaders.
Click to expand...


can't handle the truth? thought so!


----------



## oreo

I don't think anyone can rationally call Sarah Palin an idiot when she literally stood toe to toe with a 30+ year career politician (Joe Biden)-who has been in (thousands) of poliitical debates all of his life-& take the shots & give them back.  And Sarah Palin--gave them right back--(without a teleprompter.) LOL _Poor Katie Curick & Charlie Gibson & the rest of the left wing media could not edit her answers in the debates!_

For the liberal idiots on this board--EXPLAIN THAT!    I doubt you can.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i am so sick of palin...why are there 4 or more threads on this subject.....people letterman has never been funny....get over it...


Maybe someone should tell Little Davey and all the left leaning comics! I mean they keep attacking her and make Obama off limits!

However, you should get used to it when in 2012 she becomes the first female president of the US!


----------



## Coloradomtnman

oreo said:


> I don't think anyone can rationally call Sarah Palin an idiot when she literally stood toe to toe with a 30+ year career politician (Joe Biden)-who has been in poliitical debates all of his life-& take the shots & give them back.  And Sarah Palin--gave them right back.



Sorry, nice try, but Biden is an idiot as well.

And do we really need to replay the videos of her extraordinarily terrible interviews?  Are you going to tell me that she's intelligent when she says "I can see Russia from Alaska?"  Or that Russia sends military planes into US airspace?  Or any other number of similarly stupid statements?  Go ahead and cry that the media only asked "gotcha" questions, but if you realize that and you don't see that, then you are a blind idealogue and there is really no point in discussing it further with someone whose IQ is the same as the maximum speed on an interstate freeway.


----------



## STAND4LIBERTY

HUGGY said:


> I am just here to do a job... to donate my time... to kick neo con ass....sort of like a community service.



You're fired.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

elvis3577 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but it was a joke, nobady got hurt, and I would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate PC, but I think its funny that the Rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the Rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we're at it, do you know any Holocaust jokes?
Click to expand...


What's your point?  Are Holocaust jokes illegal?  Are they harmful, or are they just offensive and you don't like them?

I haven't heard a Holocaust joke that made me laugh, but if I did, would I suddenly transform into a Nazi?


----------



## YWN666

oreo said:


> The reason why the left wing media & left wing comedians attack Sarah Palin--*IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TERRIFIED OF HER.*_
> 
> _


_

That is the funniest thing I have read all day._


----------



## elvis

Coloradomtnman said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that it was funny, or not sleazy, but it was a joke, nobady got hurt, and I would hate for there to be some sort of law the limited one making jokes even in poor taste.  I hate PC, but I think its funny that the Rightwingers are going ape shit over a tv comedy show and a joke in poor taste when the Rightwingers are so adamant about defending the freedom of speech and being against PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we're at it, do you know any Holocaust jokes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Are Holocaust jokes illegal?  Are they harmful, or are they just offensive and you don't like them?
> 
> I haven't heard a Holocaust joke that made me laugh, but if I did, would I suddenly transform into a Nazi?
Click to expand...


I'm not saying any joke should be illegal.  I am saying CBS should kick him off the air.  Being PC is quite different from telling a joke about molesting a child.


----------



## Agnapostate

Lonestar_logic said:


> Provide a quote from Newt Gingrich and a source for said quote that supports your claim that "Newt Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13".



Here, I'll explain the argument for you again, that is, the argument according to AllieBabble and Dinatra.



> *Premise 1: Advocates of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions are advocates of underage sex.
> 
> Premise 2: New Gingrich is an advocate of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions.
> 
> Conclusion: Therefore, Newt Gingrich is an advocate of underage sex.*



Personally, I find it a little distressing that they wouldn't condemn a man who supports "child sex," according to their definition. Doesn't that indicate that their values are a little out of order?



AllieBaba said:


> Agna is the board child raper. You'll have to excuse him.



Allie...we all know that you're the one into that nasty bondage business too...what was that metaphor you used? "Run over by a train"?


----------



## AllieBaba

Agna, you actually advocate for children to have sex, that's the reason you want them to have equal rights.

That's the difference.


----------



## YWN666

Midnight Marauder said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out the new Tonight Show. And by the way, Letterman WAS goofy, in the 80s-early 90s. That was his charm. *Then, he became hateful*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true - particularly so in the last couple of years.
> 
> Perhaps he is simply bored out of his mind?  What is left of his mind anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one thing he never got over being passed over for Johnny Carson's chair. Then when Leno started winning the late night ratings consistently, it seemed he started getting desperate, trying to get his writers to be more "edgy."
> 
> Then when Bush became POTUS, they all thought they had themselves a cash cow, and for Letterman at least he went to that well about a million times too often while Leno somehow found better things to joke about and never was hateful, delivering actually funny material night after night, and continued to kick Letterman's ass night after night.
> 
> Letterman is a bitter, angry rich old codger. When Conan starts kicking his ass as well, he'll probably just hang it up. As he should.
Click to expand...


That is a matter of opinion.  Some of the funniest shows I have ever seen were when Leno was a guest on Letterman's show.  They were both "edgy" and then when Leno got the Tonight Show, he got bland, probably so as not to offend his newly inherited elderly viewers.  If you want to talk about a comedian beating a subject to death, think back to the days of the OJ trial when Leno had his "dancing Itos" on his show for weeks.  Once was amusing.  15 times was nauseating.


----------



## Caroljo

YWN666 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the left wing media & left wing comedians attack Sarah Palin--*IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TERRIFIED OF HER.*_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> That is the funniest thing I have read all day._
Click to expand...

_

But it's the truth 
I have a feeling Obama is going to be having a hard time in the next election...of course by the time he's done destroying the US, i don't know who would really want that job!_


----------



## Nik

AllieBaba said:


> Agna, you actually advocate for children to have sex, that's the reason you want them to have equal rights.
> 
> That's the difference.



Didn't you just go off on some screed about personal responsibility, how everyone needs to take care of themselves, blah, blah, blah?  Why doesn't that apply to children?


----------



## Agnapostate

Gunny said:


> Shut the fuck up pussy.  Damn but you are dumb.  I'm thinking of changing your ID to threadkill.  Or Sealybobo, Jr.



If your hillbilly ass can figure it out, Cletus. It's me who's been teaching you how to run the Admin CP, ain't it? 

Oh, and if I was "killing" or "derailing" the thread, you just exacerbated that. So let's get back to the topic of rightists whining about a joke made by an entertainer rather than focusing on relevant political issues.


----------



## oreo

Coloradomtnman said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone can rationally call Sarah Palin an idiot when she literally stood toe to toe with a 30+ year career politician (Joe Biden)-who has been in poliitical debates all of his life-& take the shots & give them back.  And Sarah Palin--gave them right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, nice try, but Biden is an idiot as well.
> 
> And do we really need to replay the videos of her extraordinarily terrible interviews?  Are you going to tell me that she's intelligent when she says "I can see Russia from Alaska?"  Or that Russia sends military planes into US airspace?  Or any other number of similarly stupid statements?  Go ahead and cry that the media only asked "gotcha" questions, but if you realize that and you don't see that, then you are a blind idealogue and there is really no point in discussing it further with someone whose IQ is the same as the maximum speed on an interstate freeway.
Click to expand...



You're FULL of it--you know what the point is.  You DON'T replay the videos they were *editied-* it you want to *read* the ACTUAL transcript you will be able to see what was edited OUT by the media that wanted to INSURE an Obama victory.  

_BTW--I would have loved to have seen the look on Obama's face--if Katie Courick would have asked him about a 30 year old policy that Joe Biden signed off on._  The left wing media made certain that they never asked Barack Obama a question--that he knew nothing about--they never asked tough questions.


----------



## elvis

Nik said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agna, you actually advocate for children to have sex, that's the reason you want them to have equal rights.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just go off on some screed about personal responsibility, how everyone needs to take care of themselves, blah, blah, blah?  Why doesn't that apply to children?
Click to expand...


Adults need to take personal responsibility.


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agna, you actually advocate for children to have sex, that's the reason you want them to have equal rights.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just go off on some screed about personal responsibility, how everyone needs to take care of themselves, blah, blah, blah?  Why doesn't that apply to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adults need to take personal responsibility.
Click to expand...


And children don't?  Why not?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

elvis3577 said:


> I'm not saying any joke should be illegal.  I am saying CBS should kick him off the air.



Hm.  That doesn't sound like capitalism.  That sounds like regulation.



elvis3577 said:


> Being PC is quite different from telling a joke about molesting a child.



Really?  Can you explain why its different?


----------



## YWN666

Caroljo said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the left wing media & left wing comedians attack Sarah Palin--*IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TERRIFIED OF HER.*_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> That is the funniest thing I have read all day._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> But it's the truth
> _
Click to expand...

_

No, it is bullshit.  She proved herself during the campaign to be an incompetent buffoon who thought cutesy catch phrases and winks at the camera could replace substance.  Her act was an insult to the intelligence of American citizens.  I'm sure McCains campaign is sorry they chose her as a running mate.  If she was the best the Republicans had, then that means the Republicans are in sad shape._


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Agna, you actually advocate for children to have sex, that's the reason you want them to have equal rights.
> 
> That's the difference.



I've never advocated any specific course of action for children or anyone else because I don't care what their personal actions are; I care that they have the ability to exercise their rights if they're indeed capable of using them in an informed and rational manner. And that's why you can't prove any difference between me and Newt. You can't point to anything that indicates an interest on my part for children to engage in sexual activity with each other or me except for an ideological position that you don't like...problem is, Newt Gingrich shares that position, and George Will has expressed support for it.


----------



## elvis

Coloradomtnman said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying any joke should be illegal.  I am saying CBS should kick him off the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.  That doesn't sound like capitalism.  That sounds like regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being PC is quite different from telling a joke about molesting a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you explain why its different?
Click to expand...


A company firing an employee is anti-capitalist?  That's a new one.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Nik said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just go off on some screed about personal responsibility, how everyone needs to take care of themselves, blah, blah, blah?  Why doesn't that apply to children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adults need to take personal responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And children don't?  Why not?
Click to expand...


Nik, this line of argument is not very strongly supported.  3 year old children can not take personal responsibility.  12 year old children are experienced or smart enough to understand what the consequences of their actions are beyond getting in trouble at school or with the parents, so we, as reasonable adult human beings, give them a pass on being personally responsible until they are 18.  That doesn't mean they are smart enough to understand that consequences of their actions, it just means that parents are sick of doing it for them.


----------



## YWN666




----------



## sealybobo

You guys care about this and not Bill O'Reilly insighting a guy to go kill someone?

This kind of stuff got the Kennedy's and MLK shot.

Oh but you all love that.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

elvis3577 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying any joke should be illegal.  I am saying CBS should kick him off the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.  That doesn't sound like capitalism.  That sounds like regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being PC is quite different from telling a joke about molesting a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you explain why its different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A company firing an employee is anti-capitalist?  That's a new one.
Click to expand...


No, someone thinking that they 'should' fire them implies a desire for regulation, and that isn't very free market, now is it?

So, elvis, so you don't avoid this:



elvis3577 said:


> Being PC is quite different from telling a joke about molesting a child.



Really?  Can you explain why its different?


----------



## Nik

Coloradomtnman said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adults need to take personal responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And children don't?  Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nik, this line of argument is not very strongly supported.  3 year old children can not take personal responsibility.  12 year old children are experienced or smart enough to understand what the consequences of their actions are beyond getting in trouble at school or with the parents, so we, as reasonable adult human beings, give them a pass on being personally responsible until they are 18.  That doesn't mean they are smart enough to understand that consequences of their actions, it just means that parents are sick of doing it for them.
Click to expand...


I was under the impression we were talking about adolescents.  Why exactly can't 14/15/16 year olds take personal responsibility for themselves?


----------



## Agnapostate

Maybe the "ongoing furor" has something to do with a lame idiot who can't make any genuine political comment starting four threads about it.


----------



## elvis

Coloradomtnman said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.  That doesn't sound like capitalism.  That sounds like regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you explain why its different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A company firing an employee is anti-capitalist?  That's a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, someone thinking that they 'should' fire them implies a desire for regulation, and that isn't very free market, now is it?
> 
> So, elvis, so you don't avoid this:
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being PC is quite different from telling a joke about molesting a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you explain why its different?
Click to expand...


Wasnt avoiding.  I was answering one question at a time.  I don't desire regulation.  I hope the Cubs get rid of their relief pitcher.   That means I want the government to force them to get rid of him?  
Calling postmen "postperson"  or "chairmen" "chairperson" is awfully petty compared to saying it'd be funny if Willow Palin's daughter were raped by a baseball player. No? 
If CBS wants to keep Letterman on the air, it's their choice.  I don't want the government stepping in.  I am giving my opinion as to what CBS should do.  hopefully giving my opinion does not make me a command-economy guy.


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A company firing an employee is anti-capitalist?  That's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, someone thinking that they 'should' fire them implies a desire for regulation, and that isn't very free market, now is it?
> 
> So, elvis, so you don't avoid this:
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being PC is quite different from telling a joke about molesting a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you explain why its different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasnt avoiding.  I was answering one question at a time.  I don't desire regulation.  I hope the Cubs get rid of their relief pitcher.   That means I want the government to force them to get rid of him?
> Calling postmen "postperson"  or "chairmen" "chairperson" is awfully petty compared to saying it'd be funny if Willow Palin's daughter were raped by a baseball player. No?
> If CBS wants to keep Letterman on the air, it's their choice.  I don't want the government stepping in.  I am giving my opinion as to what CBS should do.  hopefully giving my opinion does not make me a command-economy guy.
Click to expand...


Letterman wasn't talking about rape.  Not as in unconsensual sex.  Yes, you can legally use the term, but its intellectually dishonest and you should recognize that as such.


----------



## Agnapostate

It's still a reality that _even if_ statutory rape is everything you say and more, it at most constitutes manipulation, whereas actual rape involves violence or open coercion.


----------



## elvis

Agnapostate said:


> It's still a reality that _even if_ statutory rape is everything you say and more, it at most constitutes manipulation, whereas actual rape involves violence or open coercion.



so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to "cooperate", as long as he isn't rough, it's not rape, but merely seduction?  I look forward to the females' reaction to that one.


----------



## elvis

Nik said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, someone thinking that they 'should' fire them implies a desire for regulation, and that isn't very free market, now is it?
> 
> So, elvis, so you don't avoid this:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Can you explain why its different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt avoiding.  I was answering one question at a time.  I don't desire regulation.  I hope the Cubs get rid of their relief pitcher.   That means I want the government to force them to get rid of him?
> Calling postmen "postperson"  or "chairmen" "chairperson" is awfully petty compared to saying it'd be funny if Willow Palin's daughter were raped by a baseball player. No?
> If CBS wants to keep Letterman on the air, it's their choice.  I don't want the government stepping in.  I am giving my opinion as to what CBS should do.  hopefully giving my opinion does not make me a command-economy guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letterman wasn't talking about rape.  Not as in unconsensual sex.  Yes, you can legally use the term, but its intellectually dishonest and you should recognize that as such.
Click to expand...


I used the legal definition.  If the state considers it rape, it's rape.  Sorry.


----------



## oreo

YWN666 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the funniest thing I have read all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is bullshit.  She proved herself during the campaign to be an incompetent buffoon who thought cutesy catch phrases and winks at the camera could replace substance.  Her act was an insult to the intelligence of American citizens.  I'm sure McCains campaign is sorry they chose her as a running mate.  If she was the best the Republicans had, then that means the Republicans are in sad shape.
Click to expand...



B.S--McCain was down the toilet.  His audiance prior to Palin was about 20 people.  He as nominee chased away the conservative republican base--"that is a KNOWN fact."  His only saving grace was Sarah Palin who is a true conservative.  McCain went from an audiance of 20 to over 60 thousand standing in the streets of Florida to watch Sarah Palin SPEAK.
THAT IS ALSO A FACT.

Obama was pampered by the left wing media--even Hillary Clinton complained about it.  They hit Sarah Palin below the belt--edited out her answers--asked unbelievable questions--that HAD NOTHING to do with the economy--the war--& they most certainly did not ask her about her expertice which is ENERGY.

The left wing media in this country bamboozeled YOU--& you swallowed hook--line & sinker.  Because of people like you we have a community organizer taking over the private sector in this country-&-bankrupting this country.


----------



## Nik

Nik said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just go off on some screed about personal responsibility, how everyone needs to take care of themselves, blah, blah, blah?  Why doesn't that apply to children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adults need to take personal responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And children don't?  Why not?
Click to expand...


You seem to have missed this one too elvis


----------



## Agnapostate

elvis3577 said:


> so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to "cooperate", as long as he isn't rough, it's not rape, but merely seduction?  I look forward to the females' reaction to that one.



That's included in the category of _coercion_. Statutory rape is at most manipulation wherein both parties consent to a sexual interaction, but the younger party is insufficiently mentally developed to consider the possible implications and consequences of such an act and is thus "taken advantage of" by the older partner.


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt avoiding.  I was answering one question at a time.  I don't desire regulation.  I hope the Cubs get rid of their relief pitcher.   That means I want the government to force them to get rid of him?
> Calling postmen "postperson"  or "chairmen" "chairperson" is awfully petty compared to saying it'd be funny if Willow Palin's daughter were raped by a baseball player. No?
> If CBS wants to keep Letterman on the air, it's their choice.  I don't want the government stepping in.  I am giving my opinion as to what CBS should do.  hopefully giving my opinion does not make me a command-economy guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman wasn't talking about rape.  Not as in unconsensual sex.  Yes, you can legally use the term, but its intellectually dishonest and you should recognize that as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the legal definition.  If the state considers it rape, it's rape.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


Conflating violent rape and statutory rape is, frankly, disgusting.


----------



## GHook93

Coloradomtnman said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone can rationally call Sarah Palin an idiot when she literally stood toe to toe with a 30+ year career politician (Joe Biden)-who has been in poliitical debates all of his life-& take the shots & give them back.  And Sarah Palin--gave them right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, nice try, but Biden is an idiot as well.
> 
> And do we really need to replay the videos of her extraordinarily terrible interviews?  Are you going to tell me that she's intelligent when she says "I can see Russia from Alaska?"  Or that Russia sends military planes into US airspace?  Or any other number of similarly stupid statements?  Go ahead and cry that the media only asked "gotcha" questions, but if you realize that and you don't see that, then you are a blind idealogue and there is really no point in discussing it further with someone whose IQ is the same as the maximum speed on an interstate freeway.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdftnFjQfzs&feature=related&pos=10]YouTube - Sarah Palin ABC Gibson Interview - Russia is our neighbor![/ame]
Look the reason the Russia comment got laughed at was because of Fey and "I can see Russia from my house." Most people thought that was her actual comment! 

Interview: Example Russia

Palin: They are our neighbors! (is that false no its true) And you can actually see them from land in Alaska (true also)

All Palin did was make a statement that Fey twisted into a comical act and the liberals jumped on. I personally wouldn't want to see her as our Presiden, but would sure as day rather see her than Biden as the President. She is more competent than Biden!


----------



## elvis

Nik said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman wasn't talking about rape.  Not as in unconsensual sex.  Yes, you can legally use the term, but its intellectually dishonest and you should recognize that as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the legal definition.  If the state considers it rape, it's rape.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conflating violent rape and statutory rape is, frankly, disgusting.
Click to expand...


so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to cooperate, as long as he doesn't rough her up, it's not rape.  Got it.

If you don't like the defintion, write your congressPERSON and tell them to repeal the statutory rape laws.


----------



## Agnapostate

elvis3577 said:


> so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to cooperate, as long as he doesn't rough her up, it's not rape.  Got it.



What did I just say? I just answered you, and your lack of a response indicates that you'd be willfully disingenuous to make a political point. Got it.


----------



## GHook93

YWN666 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the funniest thing I have read all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is bullshit.  She proved herself during the campaign to be an incompetent buffoon who thought cutesy catch phrases and winks at the camera could replace substance.  Her act was an insult to the intelligence of American citizens.  I'm sure McCains campaign is sorry they chose her as a running mate.  If she was the best the Republicans had, then that means the Republicans are in sad shape.
Click to expand...


That is the truth. Although McCain was doomed from the beginning! They saw a highly attractive highly social conservative State Governor and they took her. They didn't check the 5 colleges in 5 years thing or other ammo that could be used against her!


----------



## elvis

Agnapostate said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to "cooperate", as long as he isn't rough, it's not rape, but merely seduction?  I look forward to the females' reaction to that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's included in the category of _coercion_. Statutory rape is at most manipulation wherein both parties consent to a sexual interaction, but the younger party is insufficiently mentally developed to consider the possible implications and consequences of such an act and is thus "taken advantage of" by the older partner.
Click to expand...


I guess you're in favor of the "date rape" drug being available on the market, then .


----------



## Coloradomtnman

elvis3577 said:


> Wasnt avoiding.  I was answering one question at a time.  I don't desire regulation.  I hope the Cubs get rid of their relief pitcher.   That means I want the government to force them to get rid of him?



Conceded.



elvis3577 said:


> Calling postmen "postperson"  or "chairmen" "chairperson" is awfully petty compared to saying it'd be funny if Willow Palin's daughter were raped by a baseball player. No?



Those are degrees of PC.



elvis3577 said:


> If CBS wants to keep Letterman on the air, it's their choice.  I don't want the government stepping in.  I am giving my opinion as to what CBS should do.  hopefully giving my opinion does not make me a command-economy guy.



So, then why all the "righteous" indignation?  Seems you feel pretty strongly about it.


----------



## elvis

Agnapostate said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to cooperate, as long as he doesn't rough her up, it's not rape.  Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I just say? I just answered you, and your lack of a response indicates that you'd be willfully disingenuous to make a political point. Got it.
Click to expand...


I responded to Nik, you stupid fuck.


----------



## Agnapostate

elvis3577 said:


> If you don't like the defintion, write your congressPERSON and tell them to repeal the statutory rape laws.



That won't happen in our lifetimes. Such an attempt would be political suicide (and I'll admit being dubious of an attempt to change the age of consent while not changing any other age restrictions), even if effectively the same thing would occur through Gingrich's proposal of "ending adolescence."


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the legal definition.  If the state considers it rape, it's rape.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conflating violent rape and statutory rape is, frankly, disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to cooperate, as long as he doesn't rough her up, it's not rape.  Got it.
> 
> If you don't like the defintion, write your congressPERSON and tell them to repeal the statutory rape laws.
Click to expand...


You fucking moron.  That falls under the definition of violent rape, not staturory rape.  Try focusing on what I actually said, not some weird, twisted version of what I said.

And I don't think statutory rape laws should be repealed, but I don't think they should be called staturory rape.


----------



## Agnapostate

elvis3577 said:


> I guess you're in favor of the "date rape" drug being available on the market, then .



Why would that be the case? Wouldn't you agree that rendering someone unconscious via a chemical agent constitutes assault?



elvis3577 said:


> I responded to Nik, you stupid fuck.



And his post was *after mine*, Pelvis, unless your stupid blind ass can't fucking read.


----------



## elvis

Coloradomtnman said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt avoiding.  I was answering one question at a time.  I don't desire regulation.  I hope the Cubs get rid of their relief pitcher.   That means I want the government to force them to get rid of him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceded.
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling postmen "postperson"  or "chairmen" "chairperson" is awfully petty compared to saying it'd be funny if Willow Palin's daughter were raped by a baseball player. No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are degrees of PC.
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If CBS wants to keep Letterman on the air, it's their choice.  I don't want the government stepping in.  I am giving my opinion as to what CBS should do.  hopefully giving my opinion does not make me a command-economy guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then why all the "righteous" indignation?  Seems you feel pretty strongly about it.
Click to expand...


I don't like it when people's children get raked over the coals.  I didn't like it when Chelsea Clinton was asked about her father's affair and why Hillary should be trusted after she took him back.  I hope the media leaves Obama's kids the hell alone.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

YWN666 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true - particularly so in the last couple of years.
> 
> Perhaps he is simply bored out of his mind?  What is left of his mind anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing he never got over being passed over for Johnny Carson's chair. Then when Leno started winning the late night ratings consistently, it seemed he started getting desperate, trying to get his writers to be more "edgy."
> 
> Then when Bush became POTUS, they all thought they had themselves a cash cow, and for Letterman at least he went to that well about a million times too often while Leno somehow found better things to joke about and never was hateful, delivering actually funny material night after night, and continued to kick Letterman's ass night after night.
> 
> Letterman is a bitter, angry rich old codger. When Conan starts kicking his ass as well, he'll probably just hang it up. As he should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a matter of opinion.
Click to expand...

It's a matter of fact, and the ratings, the ass kicking Leno gave Letterman for most of the 17 years they competed head to head, bear it out.

Conan's already kicking that old wrinkled, angry, bitter Letterman ass as well. Letterman forgot somewhere along the line, people tune in to laugh and be entertained, not to be exposed to constant hate drivel.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Letterman needs his ass kicked!!!

He better stay the hell out of Texas!!!


----------



## Agnapostate

Damn straight!


----------



## Tinktink

Still waiting for someone to post a link to Letterman aiming his statement at Willow.   Bueller?    Buller?


----------



## Tinktink

Lonestar_logic said:


> Letterman needs his ass kicked!!!
> 
> He better stay the hell out of Texas!!!



Why?


----------



## elvis

Agnapostate said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're in favor of the "date rape" drug being available on the market, then .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be the case? Wouldn't you agree that rendering someone unconscious via a chemical agent constitutes assault?
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to Nik, you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And his post was *after mine*, Pelvis, unless your stupid blind ass can't fucking read.
Click to expand...


I'll respond to who I like.  got it, toddler-fucker?


----------



## Agnapostate

elvis3577 said:


> I'll respond to who I like.  got it, toddler-fucker?



"Toddler-fucker"? When you get rid of the "steamy side of San Fran" avatar, you can call me whatever the fuck you want, gimp.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Agnapostate said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide a quote from Newt Gingrich and a source for said quote that supports your claim that "Newt Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll explain the argument for you again, that is, the argument according to AllieBabble and Dinatra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Premise 1: Advocates of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions are advocates of underage sex.
> 
> Premise 2: New Gingrich is an advocate of the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions.
> 
> Conclusion: Therefore, Newt Gingrich is an advocate of underage sex.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I find it a little distressing that they wouldn't condemn a man who supports "child sex," according to their definition. Doesn't that indicate that their values are a little out of order?
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agna is the board child raper. You'll have to excuse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allie...we all know that you're the one into that nasty bondage business too...what was that metaphor you used? "Run over by a train"?
Click to expand...


Fuck that argument! 

You made a claim nor either provide some proof to your claim or shut the fuck up!!


----------



## AllieBaba

elvis3577 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt avoiding.  I was answering one question at a time.  I don't desire regulation.  I hope the Cubs get rid of their relief pitcher.   That means I want the government to force them to get rid of him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceded.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are degrees of PC.
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If CBS wants to keep Letterman on the air, it's their choice.  I don't want the government stepping in.  I am giving my opinion as to what CBS should do.  hopefully giving my opinion does not make me a command-economy guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then why all the "righteous" indignation?  Seems you feel pretty strongly about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like it when people's children get raked over the coals.  I didn't like it when Chelsea Clinton was asked about her father's affair and why Hillary should be trusted after she took him back.  I hope the media leaves Obama's kids the hell alone.
Click to expand...


That's right..because they're more special.

Actually, the media has been pretty good about Chelsea. It was actually hard to find a truly homely picture of her, and she was absolutely butt-ugly as a kid.


----------



## elvis

Nik said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conflating violent rape and statutory rape is, frankly, disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to cooperate, as long as he doesn't rough her up, it's not rape.  Got it.
> 
> If you don't like the defintion, write your congressPERSON and tell them to repeal the statutory rape laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking moron.  That falls under the definition of violent rape, not staturory rape.  Try focusing on what I actually said, not some weird, twisted version of what I said.
> 
> And I don't think statutory rape laws should be repealed, but I don't think they should be called staturory rape.
Click to expand...


What would you recommend they be called?


----------



## Agnapostate

Lonestar_logic said:


> Fuck that argument!
> 
> You made a claim nor either provide some proof to your claim or shut the fuck up!!



OH! Well, howdy! So we're in agreement that advocating the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions *isn't* sufficient grounds to label someone a "supporter of child sex," eh, Tex? 

I'm glad and I agree. Feel free to inform the resident rightist troglodytes here; they seem to be in disagreement.


----------



## elvis

AllieBaba said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conceded.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are degrees of PC.
> 
> 
> 
> So, then why all the "righteous" indignation?  Seems you feel pretty strongly about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it when people's children get raked over the coals.  I didn't like it when Chelsea Clinton was asked about her father's affair and why Hillary should be trusted after she took him back.  I hope the media leaves Obama's kids the hell alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right..because they're more special.
> 
> Actually, the media has been pretty good about Chelsea. It was actually hard to find a truly homely picture of her, and she was absolutely butt-ugly as a kid.
Click to expand...


They may be more special than the Palins to the media, but not to me.


----------



## AllieBaba

I should never have posted anything about my child on this board. I'll request admin remove it.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

oreo said:


> You're FULL of it--you know what the point is.  You DON'T replay the videos they were *editied-* it you want to *read* the ACTUAL transcript you will be able to see what was edited OUT by the media that wanted to INSURE an Obama victory.



How is this edited to make Sara Palin look like an idiot?: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nokTjEdaUGg]YouTube - Palin On Foreign Policy[/ame]

Or this?:[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9go38MgZ4w8]YouTube - Palin: I Read All the News[/ame]

Or this one?:[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heAibiOJ5NE]YouTube - Palin CBS Interview: Bailout = healthcare reform[/ame]



oreo said:


> _BTW--I would have loved to have seen the look on Obama's face--if Katie Courick would have asked him about a 30 year old policy that Joe Biden signed off on._  The left wing media made certain that they never asked Barack Obama a question--that he knew nothing about--they never asked tough questions.



No, the media sure never asked ol'Hussein any tough questions did they?  Look at what an idiot he looks like on the "Fair and Balanced" O'Reilly Factor:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e9INHY_g-I]YouTube - Obama on O'Reilly, Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeVW_a4butE]YouTube - Obama on O'Reilly, Part 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31SAQ3VUnes]YouTube - Obama on O'Reilly, Part 3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMu_YgOg3Fc]YouTube - Obama & Bill O'Reilly on the Factor Part 4 (Final --9-10-08)[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

elvis3577 said:


> What would you recommend they be called?



"Statutory rape" often isn't even the actual name of the legal offense in question; "unlawful sex with a minor" is often the charge.


----------



## WillowTree

post number 472,, still can't justify the unjustifiable huh left wing nutter butters??  dave is a depraved idiot,,


----------



## Nik

Lonestar_logic said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide a quote from Newt Gingrich and a source for said quote that supports your claim that "Newt Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll explain the argument for you again, that is, the argument according to AllieBabble and Dinatra.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I find it a little distressing that they wouldn't condemn a man who supports "child sex," according to their definition. Doesn't that indicate that their values are a little out of order?
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agna is the board child raper. You'll have to excuse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allie...we all know that you're the one into that nasty bondage business too...what was that metaphor you used? "Run over by a train"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that argument!
> 
> You made a claim nor either provide some proof to your claim or shut the fuck up!!
Click to expand...


Thanks for popping it to share with us how much of a fuckwad you are.  Do it again sometime, so Allie doesn't feel so bad about her own intelligence.


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> post number 472,, still can't justify the unjustifiable huh left wing nutter butters??  dave is a depraved idiot,,



Try reading the thread, donkeyface.


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if a woman says no, but the man forces her to cooperate, as long as he doesn't rough her up, it's not rape.  Got it.
> 
> If you don't like the defintion, write your congressPERSON and tell them to repeal the statutory rape laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking moron.  That falls under the definition of violent rape, not staturory rape.  Try focusing on what I actually said, not some weird, twisted version of what I said.
> 
> And I don't think statutory rape laws should be repealed, but I don't think they should be called staturory rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you recommend they be called?
Click to expand...


I really don't care, but there is a big difference between that and rape.  Oh...and by the way, its actually not called "rape".  Its called "statutory rape".  Which is not the same.  The legal definition of a statutory rapist is that of a statutory rapist, not of a rapist.


----------



## Tinktink

oreo said:


> I don't think anyone can rationally call Sarah Palin an idiot when she literally stood toe to toe with a 30+ year career politician (Joe Biden)-who has been in (thousands) of poliitical debates all of his life-& take the shots & give them back.  And Sarah Palin--gave them right back--(without a teleprompter.) LOL _Poor Katie Curick & Charlie Gibson & the rest of the left wing media could not edit her answers in the debates!_
> 
> For the liberal idiots on this board--EXPLAIN THAT!    I doubt you can.



You must have missed the Canadian prank she fell for.   Definately a idiot.


----------



## WillowTree

you can talk til the moon actually turns to cheese,, til hell freezes over and you will never be able to justify the attacks on Mrs.Palin and her children,, it's just that simple.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

GHook93 said:


> Sarah Palin ABC Gibson Interview - Russia is our neighbor![/url]
> Look the reason the Russia comment got laughed at was because of Fey and "I can see Russia from my house." Most people thought that was her actual comment!
> 
> Interview: Example Russia
> 
> Palin: They are our neighbors! (is that false no its true) And you can actually see them from land in Alaska (true also)



It is true, but it is also an idiotic answer to Gibon's question which what insight into foreign policy does Alaska's proximity to Russia give Governor Palin?



GHook93 said:


> All Palin did was make a statement that Fey twisted into a comical act and the liberals jumped on. I personally wouldn't want to see her as our Presiden, but would sure as day rather see her than Biden as the President. She is more competent than Biden!



Biden is an idiot.  But Sara Palin is an even bigger idiot.


----------



## WillowTree

Agnapostate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> post number 472,, still can't justify the unjustifiable huh left wing nutter butters??  dave is a depraved idiot,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the thread, donkeyface.
Click to expand...


waste of time azzbreath,, waste of time,, nothing you have ever said impresses me an iota. nada.


----------



## AllieBaba

oreo said:


> The reason why the left wing media & left wing comedians attack Sarah Palin--*IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TERRIFIED OF HER.*_
> 
> Sarah Palin still has a higher approval rating in her home state of Alaska--than Barack Obama does. _  We witnessed that when John McCain was barely getting an audiance during his campaign to after her announcement as VP a showing of over 60K in Florida when Sarah Palin was speaking.
> 
> So the left goes after her because she is pro-life.  How many politicians in congress today are pro-life including many Democrats?  They go after this on her--because THAT'S THE ONLY THING THEY HAVE.
> 
> They attack her family--BECAUSE THAT'S THE ONLY THING THEY HAVE.  They sent 2 busloads of investigative reporters up to her small town--to see what they could dig up on her.  THEY FOUND NOTHING.  _There's no Rev. Wrights--there's no Bill Ayers jumping out of the closet on her._
> 
> The left wing media realises that she resinates very well with the average American family.  She's a mother--she & Todd had their own fishing business--therefore she actually knows business--she was a mayor & now a very popular governor.  If anyone knows about ENERGY in this country it's Sarah Palin.
> 
> _Every single charge that the left as thrown at her, including the kitchen sink--as been proven FALSE._  The left set out to destroy her with all these charges--this in Alaska--from anything to ethics charges to whatever else.  She won the decision in each & every one of them.
> 
> Simply Put:
> 
> *SARAH PALIN IS THE FEMALE VERSION OF RONALD REAGAN*--That's why they hate her.




You hit that nail on the head.

BTW, ppl, Palin was exonnerated of any wrong-doing in that big clothing scandal you guys were so het up about.

Also exonnerated of any wrong doing in regards to her ex brother-in-law the ex-cop.

I think her family has got the balls to handle this. But it would be great to see the network have to eat humble pie.


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> waste of time azzbreath,, waste of time,, nothing you have ever said impresses me an iota. nada.



You've impressed me, though. Someone who calls Pelvis a leftist is obviously astonishingly ignorant.


----------



## AllieBaba

Lol.

They share fishing waters with Russia. You betcha she's handled Russia.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

WillowTree said:


> you can talk til the moon actually turns to cheese,, til hell freezes over and you will never be able to justify the attacks on Mrs.Palin and her children,, it's just that simple.



I don't excuse the attack on her children.  But she is a politician, so she has opened herself up to public scrutiny and attack.

However, its still doesn't change the fact that US citizens enjoy the Freedom of Speech and a comedian CAN make a bad joke about her children.  If you think its offensive, don't watch the show.  But, I don't want to hear you in the future complaining about whiny liberals who get offended by un-PC behavior.


----------



## Tinktink

WillowTree said:


> post number 472,, still can't justify the unjustifiable huh left wing nutter butters??  dave is a depraved idiot,,



I wouldn't be so quick to call someone a idiot, when you participate in a thread that states a comment was made against a child, when in reality it wasn't.    Logic seems to be but a fly by for some of you folks, doesn't it?   

Willow was not at the game, Bristo and Sarah are ones running around talking about abstience while they both know it doesn't work.   Bristol is 18 and fair game to jokes.   Way to spin folks... way to spin.    Sarah is a liar, as she accused Letterman of targeting Willow, considering Willow wasn't even  at the game.


----------



## WillowTree

Agnapostate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> waste of time azzbreath,, waste of time,, nothing you have ever said impresses me an iota. nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've impressed me, though. Someone who calls Pelvis a leftist is obviously astonishingly ignorant.
Click to expand...




pond scum!


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> post number 472,, still can't justify the unjustifiable huh left wing nutter butters??  dave is a depraved idiot,,



Perhaps you said the wrong number.  I'm on your side on this issue.  ANY politician's kids should be off limits to the media.  If the media had any soul, they would agree.


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> pond scum!



obamalama!


----------



## WillowTree

The actions of the left against Mrs. Palin are *i n d e f e N s i b l e* you are a savage and relentless pack of witch hunters.. and you cannot defend that kind of hatred.. ever.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Agnapostate said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that argument!
> 
> You made a claim nor either provide some proof to your claim or shut the fuck up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! Well, howdy! So we're in agreement that advocating the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions *isn't* sufficient grounds to label someone a "supporter of child sex," eh, Tex?
> 
> I'm glad and I agree. Feel free to inform the resident rightist troglodytes here; they seem to be in disagreement.
Click to expand...


First of all you haven't shown any evidence that Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13.

Now you can do one of two things, You can either provide a quote from Newt (that he advocates sex with children aged 13) along with a source to said quote or you can stop making bullshit claims with no facts to back them up. 
And you can address me as "Sir" not "Tex".


----------



## Agnapostate

Lonestar_logic said:


> First of all you haven't shown any evidence that Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13.



He doesn't. What he advocates is the loosening of age restrictions and ultimate "end of adolescence" so that people are generally equipped to receive adult rights and responsibilities at puberty. However, advocacy of anything along those lines has been deemed "advocacy of child sex" by certain posters here when it came from me, so I'm merely illustrating the nature of their inconsistency in not condemning Gingrich.


----------



## Sweet Willy

Lonestar_logic said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that argument!
> 
> You made a claim nor either provide some proof to your claim or shut the fuck up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! Well, howdy! So we're in agreement that advocating the abolition of adolescence and earlier integration of youth into adult society through drastic re-construction of currently existing age restrictions *isn't* sufficient grounds to label someone a "supporter of child sex," eh, Tex?
> 
> I'm glad and I agree. Feel free to inform the resident rightist troglodytes here; they seem to be in disagreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all you haven't shown any evidence that Gingrich advocates sex with children aged 13.
> 
> Now you can do one of two things, You can either provide a quote from Newt (that he advocates sex with children aged 13) along with a source to said quote or you can stop making bullshit claims with no facts to back them up.
> And you can address me as "Sir" not "Tex".
Click to expand...



Hey Tex,  I went looking to see what Newt and other republicans had to say about sex with minors.  The news isn't good, Tex.  I was floored,  and I am hardly ever floored by what politicians do,  but I was floored by the number of Republican child molesters.  Google something like "Republican children sex" and see what you get.  There must be hundreds of republicans locked up for actually having sex with kids.  Not just joking about it.


----------



## AllieBaba

I thought Willow WAS at the game, not Bristol.

How confusing.

Still, if it makes NBC shit bricks, I'm all for it.


----------



## AllieBaba

That hatred is who liberals are, Willow. Can't separate it out.


----------



## Tinktink

AllieBaba said:


> I thought Willow WAS at the game, not Bristol.
> 
> How confusing.
> 
> Still, if it makes NBC shit bricks, I'm all for it.



All the googling and articles I found didn't have either Willow or Bristol at the game.   They had Willow at a ceramonious event after the game, but not at the game.   That is why I am so confused with people believing that Letterman directed that a Willow.   Jokes have been going around regarding Bristol, since Palin ran.   I truly believe that Lettermans joke was just an extension of that.    Bristol is 18, and considered a adult.   So I don't get all the child stuff here.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> I thought Willow WAS at the game, not Bristol.
> 
> How confusing.
> 
> Still, if it makes NBC shit bricks, I'm all for it.


I'm shocked. You will happily bash a child as long as NBC suffers.


----------



## AllieBaba

Once again, Letterman doesn't make "mistakes". He said what he meant to say. 

I imagine Willow was at the game if she was at the post-game stuff.

I can stomach almost anything, but it's really kinda sickening to watch lefties reach so far.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Willow WAS at the game, not Bristol.
> 
> How confusing.
> 
> Still, if it makes NBC shit bricks, I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked. You will happily bash a child as long as NBC suffers.
Click to expand...


As I said, the convolutions of the reach make me queasy.


----------



## WillowTree

Tinktink said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> post number 472,, still can't justify the unjustifiable huh left wing nutter butters??  dave is a depraved idiot,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to call someone a idiot, when you participate in a thread that states a comment was made against a child, when in reality it wasn't.    Logic seems to be but a fly by for some of you folks, doesn't it?
> 
> Willow was not at the game, Bristo and Sarah are ones running around talking about abstience while they both know it doesn't work.   Bristol is 18 and fair game to jokes.   Way to spin folks... way to spin.    Sarah is a liar, as she accused Letterman of targeting Willow, considering Willow wasn't even  at the game.
Click to expand...


you sail on denial?


----------



## Tinktink

AllieBaba said:


> Once again, Letterman doesn't make "mistakes". He said what he meant to say.
> 
> I imagine Willow was at the game if she was at the post-game stuff.
> 
> I can stomach almost anything, but it's really kinda sickening to watch lefties reach so far.



Imagine all you want, Willow was not at the game.


----------



## AllieBaba

Tinktink said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Letterman doesn't make "mistakes". He said what he meant to say.
> 
> I imagine Willow was at the game if she was at the post-game stuff.
> 
> I can stomach almost anything, but it's really kinda sickening to watch lefties reach so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine all you want, Willow was not at the game.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## WillowTree

elvis3577 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> post number 472,, still can't justify the unjustifiable huh left wing nutter butters??  dave is a depraved idiot,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you said the wrong number.  I'm on your side on this issue.  ANY politician's kids should be off limits to the media.  If the media had any soul, they would agree.
Click to expand...


agreed,, the left wing nutter butter asshats want to parse 14 or 18 was she or wasn't she there was it willow or bristol,,.. makes no damn difference to decency does it?? either one of the girls should be off limits to depraved desperate unwed father lechers like letterman  oh and I meant where I came in,, at post 472,,


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Prove it.



Prove she was.


----------



## Tinktink

Agnapostate said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove she was.
Click to expand...


They can't.   Because she wasn't.   I asked for links to her being there, and no one was able to provide them.   Some folks would rather go rabid on lies because it suits their agenda then to look for the truth.    

There was a article someone posted a few post before that stated Willow joined Sarah for the ceramony after the game.   They conviently missed it, because they didn't want to see it.


----------



## WillowTree

Tinktink said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't.   Because she wasn't.   I asked for links to her being there, and no one was able to provide them.   Some folks would rather go rabid on lies because it suits their agenda then to look for the truth.
> 
> There was a article someone posted a few post before that stated Willow joined Sarah for the ceramony after the game.   They conviently missed it, because they didn't want to see it.
Click to expand...




so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??



He didn't mention her and he didn't mention rape. It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.


----------



## WillowTree

spinning,, spinning spinning.. drink so mo kool aid... and Imus didn't say .............either!


----------



## Tinktink

WillowTree said:


> Tinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.   Because she wasn't.   I asked for links to her being there, and no one was able to provide them.   Some folks would rather go rabid on lies because it suits their agenda then to look for the truth.
> 
> There was a article someone posted a few post before that stated Willow joined Sarah for the ceramony after the game.   They conviently missed it, because they didn't want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
Click to expand...


He wasn't linking Willow, he was linking Bristol.   Bristol is of age, so in his joke he didn't link anything to rape.    Don't get me wrong, I think the joke was in bad taste, but given the facts it shouldn't be so attacked like it is.    And they are not my assumptions, I googled and googled and couldn't find anywhere that Willow was at the game.    The assumptions here are that she was.


----------



## Agnapostate

WillowTree said:


> spinning,, spinning spinning.. drink so mo kool aid... and Imus didn't say .............either!



Actually, judging by your posts, I'd say your Kool-Aid has been spiked with some hard Jack Daniels.


----------



## Ravi

Agnapostate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mention her and he didn't mention rape. It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.
Click to expand...

Pretty much. 

It doesn't matter though, he's probably doomed though Imus came out on top like shit that floats (and I don't remember anyone on the right being outraged about what he said).

I thought it was pretty petty of Palin to criticize an entire group of people for what Letterman said.

She's a skank.

But so is Letterman.


----------



## Tinktink

Agnapostate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mention her and he didn't mention rape. It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.
Click to expand...


Thank you for getting it.    If Willow was at the game, I would be the first to condem him, but she wasn't, and his reference wasn't to her.    Still a bad joke, but not a grievious one folks are making it out to be.


----------



## WillowTree

Tinktink said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.   Because she wasn't.   I asked for links to her being there, and no one was able to provide them.   Some folks would rather go rabid on lies because it suits their agenda then to look for the truth.
> 
> There was a article someone posted a few post before that stated Willow joined Sarah for the ceramony after the game.   They conviently missed it, because they didn't want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't linking Willow, he was linking Bristol.   Bristol is of age, so in his joke he didn't link anything to rape.    Don't get me wrong, I think the joke was in bad taste, but given the facts it shouldn't be so attacked like it is.    And they are not my assumptions, I googled and googled and couldn't find anywhere that Willow was at the game.    The assumptions here are that she was.
Click to expand...


oh! I'm not getting you wrong,, not at all,, I'm reading you loud and clear,, you exactly think depraved dave was funny as hell,, and you think four years makes a difference in decency,, we have a fundamental disagreement with that,, that old wrinkly fuck needs to sit down and shut the fuck up,,


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mention her and he didn't mention rape. It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, he's probably doomed though Imus came out on top like shit that floats (and I don't remember anyone on the right being outraged about what he said).
> 
> I thought it was pretty petty of Palin to criticize an entire group of people for what Letterman said.
> 
> She's a skank.
> 
> But so is Letterman.
Click to expand...





pressure got to you huh? couldn't hold out for decency could you..? well, it was nice while it lasted.. keep spinning..


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

Tinktink said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Willow WAS at the game, not Bristol.
> 
> How confusing.
> 
> Still, if it makes NBC shit bricks, I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the googling and articles I found didn't have either Willow or Bristol at the game.   They had Willow at a ceramonious event after the game, but not at the game.   That is why I am so confused with people believing that Letterman directed that a Willow.   Jokes have been going around regarding Bristol, since Palin ran.   I truly believe that Lettermans joke was just an extension of that.    Bristol is 18, and considered a adult.   So I don't get all the child stuff here.
Click to expand...

link plz


----------



## Ravi

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mention her and he didn't mention rape. It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, he's probably doomed though Imus came out on top like shit that floats (and I don't remember anyone on the right being outraged about what he said).
> 
> I thought it was pretty petty of Palin to criticize an entire group of people for what Letterman said.
> 
> She's a skank.
> 
> But so is Letterman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pressure got to you huh? couldn't hold out for decency could you..? well, it was nice while it lasted.. keep spinning..
Click to expand...

What part of _But so is Letterman_ don't you understand?


----------



## Tinktink

WillowTree said:


> Tinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't linking Willow, he was linking Bristol.   Bristol is of age, so in his joke he didn't link anything to rape.    Don't get me wrong, I think the joke was in bad taste, but given the facts it shouldn't be so attacked like it is.    And they are not my assumptions, I googled and googled and couldn't find anywhere that Willow was at the game.    The assumptions here are that she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh! I'm not getting you wrong,, not at all,, I'm reading you loud and clear,, you exactly think depraved dave was funny as hell,, and you think four years makes a difference in decency,, we have a fundamental disagreement with that,, that old wrinkly fuck needs to sit down and shut the fuck up,,
Click to expand...


You must have missed where I said he joke was in bad taste.   But that isn't the point here, you went on your Dave is a perv tirade assuming that Willow was the person he was addressing.   He is being judged for the wrong reasons.   I don't see why you don't get that.


----------



## elvis

Ravi said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the      by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mention her and he didn't mention     . It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, he's probably doomed though Imus came out on top like      that floats (and I don't remember anyone on the right being outraged about what he said).
> 
> I thought it was pretty petty of Palin to criticize an entire group of people for what Letterman said.
> 
> She's a skank.
> 
> But so is Letterman.
Click to expand...


I was outraged by what he said.


----------



## Ravi

elvis3577 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mention her and he didn't mention     . It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, he's probably doomed though Imus came out on top like      that floats (and I don't remember anyone on the right being outraged about what he said).
> 
> I thought it was pretty petty of Palin to criticize an entire group of people for what Letterman said.
> 
> She's a skank.
> 
> But so is Letterman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was outraged by what he said.
Click to expand...

I thought you were an independent?


----------



## elvis

Ravi said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, he's probably doomed though Imus came out on top like      that floats (and I don't remember anyone on the right being outraged about what he said).
> 
> I thought it was pretty petty of Palin to criticize an entire group of people for what Letterman said.
> 
> She's a skank.
> 
> But so is Letterman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was outraged by what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were an independent?
Click to expand...


I was outraged by what Imus said and by what letterman said.


----------



## sitarro

Ravi said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's assume you assumption is correct.. what was depraved dave's reason for linking her to the ballpark and the rape by a sports star doyathink? just for depravities sake??? he's one dumb mofo isn't he??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mention her and he didn't mention rape. It's only logical to assume that he means Bristol, else the "knocked up" comment would have been completely out of place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, he's probably doomed though Imus came out on top like shit that floats (and I don't remember anyone on the right being outraged about what he said).
> 
> I thought it was pretty petty of Palin to criticize an entire group of people for what Letterman said.
> 
> She's a skank.
> 
> But so is Letterman.
Click to expand...


Why exactly would you say that the Governor of Alaska is a skank? I would understand if you called that nappy headed, fat assed, classless, ultra high maintenance first lady that, but really, why Palin? Is it that you hate the fact that all the Dems have are shrill, ugly, dimwit women and the Republicans have the babes?


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi calls everyone she doesn't hate a skank.


----------



## manifold

Jesus tapdancing Christ!  You dipshits leave me no choice... all of you.

- thread officially unsubscribed.  Take that!


----------



## Ravi

Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an entire group of people as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.

She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is *using her daughter* to make cheap political talking points.

She's a total skank.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, sort of like the left is using the shooting at the Holocaust Memorial as a political tool. Disgusting.


----------



## jillian

what are you babbling about?


----------



## AllieBaba

Also disgusting...using the words of a few Israelis to justify bigoted remarks about Jews.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

ayo, palin responding to letterman


UPDATE 6.11
Sarah Palin responded Thursday morning to Dave's invitation to appear on his show in a statement to Foxnews.com: ""The Palins have no intention of providing a rating's boost for David Letterman by appearing on his show," the statement read. *"Plus, it would be wise to keep Willow away from David Letterman."*


----------



## AllieBaba

Sarah rocks.

I told you the family has balls.


----------



## Nik

Jennifer.Bush said:


> ayo, palin responding to letterman
> 
> 
> UPDATE 6.11
> Sarah Palin responded Thursday morning to Dave's invitation to appear on his show in a statement to Foxnews.com: ""The Palins have no intention of providing a rating's boost for David Letterman by appearing on his show," the statement read. *"Plus, it would be wise to keep Willow away from David Letterman."*



Why...she wouldn't be able to resist sticking her hand down his pants?...

Seems like a pretty stupid thing for Palin to say.  If she wants her kids kept out of the limelight, better to keep them out of it than to exchange in a tit for tat thing.


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't think Sarah is heading the outrage.

Also doesn't sound like she's taking the comment very seriously.


----------



## elvis

Nik said:


> Jennifer.Bush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ayo, palin responding to letterman
> 
> 
> UPDATE 6.11
> Sarah Palin responded Thursday morning to Dave's invitation to appear on his show in a statement to Foxnews.com: ""The Palins have no intention of providing a rating's boost for David Letterman by appearing on his show," the statement read. *"Plus, it would be wise to keep Willow away from David Letterman."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why...she wouldn't be able to resist sticking her hand down his pants?...*
> 
> Seems like a pretty stupid thing for Palin to say.  If she wants her kids kept out of the limelight, better to keep them out of it than to exchange in a tit for tat thing.
Click to expand...

You're as bad as Letterman.


----------



## AllieBaba

Actually, worse...


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer.Bush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ayo, palin responding to letterman
> 
> 
> UPDATE 6.11
> Sarah Palin responded Thursday morning to Dave's invitation to appear on his show in a statement to Foxnews.com: ""The Palins have no intention of providing a rating's boost for David Letterman by appearing on his show," the statement read. *"Plus, it would be wise to keep Willow away from David Letterman."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why...she wouldn't be able to resist sticking her hand down his pants?...*
> 
> Seems like a pretty stupid thing for Palin to say.  If she wants her kids kept out of the limelight, better to keep them out of it than to exchange in a tit for tat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as bad as Letterman.
Click to expand...



I was pointing out why it was a stupid thing to say, asswipe.


----------



## jgbkab

Jennifer.Bush said:


> ayo, palin responding to letterman
> 
> 
> UPDATE 6.11
> Sarah Palin responded Thursday morning to Dave's invitation to appear on his show in a statement to Foxnews.com: ""The Palins have no intention of providing a rating's boost for David Letterman by appearing on his show," the statement read. *"Plus, it would be wise to keep Willow away from David Letterman."*



She better keep Willow away from that child molester. His crude joke was probably a pass at Willow and she should be protected at all costs.


----------



## elvis

Nik said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why...she wouldn't be able to resist sticking her hand down his pants?...*
> 
> Seems like a pretty stupid thing for Palin to say.  If she wants her kids kept out of the limelight, better to keep them out of it than to exchange in a tit for tat thing.
> 
> 
> 
> You're as bad as Letterman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was pointing out why it was a stupid thing to say, asswipe.
Click to expand...


Thanks for clearing that up, Dave.


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're as bad as Letterman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pointing out why it was a stupid thing to say, asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, Dave.
Click to expand...


No problem, fred.


----------



## Sarah G

jillian said:


> what are you babbling about?



Oh you know, the holocaust shooting was all the Democrat's fault.  Especially Michelle and Barack Obama's..


----------



## Article 15

Man ...

I just want to know why RGS brought MC Hammer, his son, and Kathy Lee into all this.

It's experiencing the "If it wasn't for my horse I would never have spent that year in college" effect.

My ears are bleeding.


----------



## Sarah G

Article 15 said:


> Man ...
> 
> I just want to know why RGS brought MC Hammer, his son, and Kathy Lee into all this.
> 
> It's experiencing the "If it wasn't for my horse I would never have spent that year in college" effect.
> 
> My ears are bleeding.



  I'll have to read back through this later.  Not sure why he brought Hammertime into it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi said:


> Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an entire group of people as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.
> 
> She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is *using her daughter* to make cheap political talking points.
> 
> She's a total skank.



Actually, you fucking idiot, she did the exact OPPOSITE. 

"some Hollywood/NY entertainers" is what she said in her statement. 
Palin vs. Letterman - The Note

And the comment about her daughter wasn't the only bad joke Letterman made about the Palins. He used Sarah as the focus for his Top 10....


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an entire group of people as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.
> 
> She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is *using her daughter* to make cheap political talking points.
> 
> She's a total skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you fucking idiot, she did the exact OPPOSITE.
> 
> "some Hollywood/NY entertainers" is what she said in her statement.
> Palin vs. Letterman - The Note
> 
> And the comment about her daughter wasn't the only bad joke Letterman made about the Palins. He used Sarah as the focus for his Top 10....
Click to expand...

Yep, and that implies exactly what I said it did. And Todd talking about rape...shit, these two dimwits are milking this for all it is worth, thus proving my point that they are USING THEIR DAUGHTER.

Scumbags.


----------



## jgbkab

Whoa, whoa, whoa, WWJD?


----------



## deaddude

I can't help but think that if this were a joke about some liberal politicians family, that many of you would reverse your opinions. That is that the leftists would denounce the comedian and rightwingers would defend him.

Partisan hypocrisy really hinders moral argument.


----------



## YWN666

oreo said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is bullshit.  She proved herself during the campaign to be an incompetent buffoon who thought cutesy catch phrases and winks at the camera could replace substance.  Her act was an insult to the intelligence of American citizens.  I'm sure McCains campaign is sorry they chose her as a running mate.  If she was the best the Republicans had, then that means the Republicans are in sad shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> B.S--McCain was down the toilet.  His audiance prior to Palin was about 20 people.
Click to expand...


Then how is it that McCain was very close to Obama in the polls?



> He as nominee chased away the conservative republican base--"that is a KNOWN fact."  His only saving grace was Sarah Palin who is a true conservative.  McCain went from an audiance of 20 to over 60 thousand standing in the streets of Florida to watch Sarah Palin SPEAK.
> THAT IS ALSO A FACT.
> 
> Obama was pampered by the left wing media--even Hillary Clinton complained about it.  They hit Sarah Palin below the belt--edited out her answers--asked unbelievable questions--that HAD NOTHING to do with the economy--the war--& they most certainly did not ask her about her expertice which is ENERGY.
> 
> The left wing media in this country bamboozeled YOU--& you swallowed hook--line & sinker.  Because of people like you we have a community organizer taking over the private sector in this country-&-bankrupting this country.



No one bamboozled me - I arrived at my conclusion about Palin after listening to her stumble and sputter in a good number of interviews.  Did you know she can see Russia from where she lives?  LOL What kind of dumbshit answer was that to give in a campaign?  It was pure stupid and that was not an isolated incident.  Maybe _you_ are the one who was fooled by her appearance that had no substance behind it.  Yep, you betcha!


----------



## WillowTree

Still jabba jabba doing leftwing nutter butters? you can talk til hell freezes over and you will never justify or explain away depraved dave's treatment of Willow Palin,, newp you cannot!


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an entire group of people as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.
> 
> She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is *using her daughter* to make cheap political talking points.
> 
> She's a total skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you fucking idiot, she did the exact OPPOSITE.
> 
> "some Hollywood/NY entertainers" is what she said in her statement.
> Palin vs. Letterman - The Note
> 
> And the comment about her daughter wasn't the only bad joke Letterman made about the Palins. He used Sarah as the focus for his Top 10....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and that implies exactly what I said it did. And Todd talking about rape...shit, these two dimwits are milking this for all it is worth, thus proving my point that they are USING THEIR DAUGHTER.
> 
> Scumbags.
Click to expand...


*SOME*

Let's look up the definition of "some".

Then we'll look up the definition of "all" and see if the two are the same.

adjective 1. being an undetermined or unspecified one: Some person may object.  
2. (used with plural nouns) certain: Some days I stay home.  
3. of a certain unspecified number, amount, degree, etc.: to some extent.  
4. unspecified but considerable in number, amount, degree, etc.: We talked for some time. He was here some weeks.  
5. Informal. of impressive or remarkable quality, consequence, extent, etc.: That was some storm.  

pronoun 6. certain persons, individuals, instances, etc., not specified: Some think he is dead.  
7. an unspecified number, amount, etc., as distinguished from the rest or in addition: He paid a thousand dollars and then some.  

adverb 8. (used with numerals and with words expressing degree, extent, etc.) approximately; about: Some 300 were present.  
9. Informal. to some degree or extent; somewhat: I like baseball some. She is feeling some better today.  
10. Informal. to a great degree or extent; considerably: That's going some.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Origin: 
bef. 900; ME (adj. and pronoun); OE sum orig., someone; c. MLG, MHG sum, ON sumr, Goth sums


Usage note:
As pronouns, both some and any may be used in affirmative or negative questions: Will you (won't you) have some? Do you (don't you) have any? But some is used in affirmative statements and answers: You may have some. Yes, I'd like some. And in negative statements and answers, any is the usual choice: I don't care for any. No, I can't take any. 

Now ALL:

all&#8194;&#8194;/&#596;l/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [awl]  Show IPA 
adjective 1. the whole of (used in referring to quantity, extent, or duration): all the cake; all the way; all year.  
2. the whole number of (used in referring to individuals or particulars, taken collectively): all students.  
3. the greatest possible (used in referring to quality or degree): with all due respect; with all speed.  
4. every: all kinds; all sorts.  
5. any; any whatever: beyond all doubt.  
6. nothing but; only: The coat is all wool.  
7. dominated by or as if by the conspicuous possession or use of a particular feature: The colt was all legs. They were all ears, listening attentively to everything she said.  
8. Chiefly Pennsylvania German. all gone; consumed; finished: The pie is all.  

pronoun 9. the whole quantity or amount: He ate all of the peanuts. All are gone.  
10. the whole number; every one: all of us.  
11. everything: Is that all you want to say? All is lost.  

noun 12. one's whole interest, energy, or property: to give one's all; to lose one's all.  
13. (often initial capital letter) the entire universe. 

adverb 14. wholly; entirely; completely: all alone.  
15. only; exclusively: He spent his income all on pleasure.  
16. each; apiece: The score was one all.  
17. Archaic. even; just. 


THEY'RE OPPOSITES, RAVI.

But in Oppositeland that would make them the same.


----------



## Nik

AllieBaba said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you fucking idiot, she did the exact OPPOSITE.
> 
> "some Hollywood/NY entertainers" is what she said in her statement.
> Palin vs. Letterman - The Note
> 
> And the comment about her daughter wasn't the only bad joke Letterman made about the Palins. He used Sarah as the focus for his Top 10....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and that implies exactly what I said it did. And Todd talking about rape...shit, these two dimwits are milking this for all it is worth, thus proving my point that they are USING THEIR DAUGHTER.
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SOME*
> 
> Let's look up the definition of "some".
> 
> Then we'll look up the definition of "all" and see if the two are the same.
> 
> adjective 1. being an undetermined or unspecified one: Some person may object.
> 2. (used with plural nouns) certain: Some days I stay home.
> 3. of a certain unspecified number, amount, degree, etc.: to some extent.
> 4. unspecified but considerable in number, amount, degree, etc.: We talked for some time. He was here some weeks.
> 5. Informal. of impressive or remarkable quality, consequence, extent, etc.: That was some storm.
> 
> pronoun 6. certain persons, individuals, instances, etc., not specified: Some think he is dead.
> 7. an unspecified number, amount, etc., as distinguished from the rest or in addition: He paid a thousand dollars and then some.
> 
> adverb 8. (used with numerals and with words expressing degree, extent, etc.) approximately; about: Some 300 were present.
> 9. Informal. to some degree or extent; somewhat: I like baseball some. She is feeling some better today.
> 10. Informal. to a great degree or extent; considerably: That's going some.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Origin:
> bef. 900; ME (adj. and pronoun); OE sum orig., someone; c. MLG, MHG sum, ON sumr, Goth sums
> 
> 
> Usage note:
> As pronouns, both some and any may be used in affirmative or negative questions: Will you (won't you) have some? Do you (don't you) have any? But some is used in affirmative statements and answers: You may have some. Yes, I'd like some. And in negative statements and answers, any is the usual choice: I don't care for any. No, I can't take any.
> 
> Now ALL:
> 
> all&#8194;&#8194;/&#596;l/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [awl]  Show IPA
> adjective 1. the whole of (used in referring to quantity, extent, or duration): all the cake; all the way; all year.
> 2. the whole number of (used in referring to individuals or particulars, taken collectively): all students.
> 3. the greatest possible (used in referring to quality or degree): with all due respect; with all speed.
> 4. every: all kinds; all sorts.
> 5. any; any whatever: beyond all doubt.
> 6. nothing but; only: The coat is all wool.
> 7. dominated by or as if by the conspicuous possession or use of a particular feature: The colt was all legs. They were all ears, listening attentively to everything she said.
> 8. Chiefly Pennsylvania German. all gone; consumed; finished: The pie is all.
> 
> pronoun 9. the whole quantity or amount: He ate all of the peanuts. All are gone.
> 10. the whole number; every one: all of us.
> 11. everything: Is that all you want to say? All is lost.
> 
> noun 12. one's whole interest, energy, or property: to give one's all; to lose one's all.
> 13. (often initial capital letter) the entire universe.
> 
> adverb 14. wholly; entirely; completely: all alone.
> 15. only; exclusively: He spent his income all on pleasure.
> 16. each; apiece: The score was one all.
> 17. Archaic. even; just.
> 
> 
> THEY'RE OPPOSITES, RAVI.
> 
> But in Oppositeland that would make them the same.
Click to expand...


Ravi didn't say all.  She said "a group".  And Palin said entertainerS.  As in plural.  As in more than one.  As in not just Letterman.  As in a group.


----------



## AllieBaba

Nik said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and that implies exactly what I said it did. And Todd talking about rape...shit, these two dimwits are milking this for all it is worth, thus proving my point that they are USING THEIR DAUGHTER.
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOME*
> 
> Let's look up the definition of "some".
> 
> Then we'll look up the definition of "all" and see if the two are the same.
> 
> adjective 1. being an undetermined or unspecified one: Some person may object.
> 2. (used with plural nouns) certain: Some days I stay home.
> 3. of a certain unspecified number, amount, degree, etc.: to some extent.
> 4. unspecified but considerable in number, amount, degree, etc.: We talked for some time. He was here some weeks.
> 5. Informal. of impressive or remarkable quality, consequence, extent, etc.: That was some storm.
> 
> pronoun 6. certain persons, individuals, instances, etc., not specified: Some think he is dead.
> 7. an unspecified number, amount, etc., as distinguished from the rest or in addition: He paid a thousand dollars and then some.
> 
> adverb 8. (used with numerals and with words expressing degree, extent, etc.) approximately; about: Some 300 were present.
> 9. Informal. to some degree or extent; somewhat: I like baseball some. She is feeling some better today.
> 10. Informal. to a great degree or extent; considerably: That's going some.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Origin:
> bef. 900; ME (adj. and pronoun); OE sum orig., someone; c. MLG, MHG sum, ON sumr, Goth sums
> 
> 
> Usage note:
> As pronouns, both some and any may be used in affirmative or negative questions: Will you (won't you) have some? Do you (don't you) have any? But some is used in affirmative statements and answers: You may have some. Yes, I'd like some. And in negative statements and answers, any is the usual choice: I don't care for any. No, I can't take any.
> 
> Now ALL:
> 
> all&#8194;&#8194;/&#596;l/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [awl]  Show IPA
> adjective 1. the whole of (used in referring to quantity, extent, or duration): all the cake; all the way; all year.
> 2. the whole number of (used in referring to individuals or particulars, taken collectively): all students.
> 3. the greatest possible (used in referring to quality or degree): with all due respect; with all speed.
> 4. every: all kinds; all sorts.
> 5. any; any whatever: beyond all doubt.
> 6. nothing but; only: The coat is all wool.
> 7. dominated by or as if by the conspicuous possession or use of a particular feature: The colt was all legs. They were all ears, listening attentively to everything she said.
> 8. Chiefly Pennsylvania German. all gone; consumed; finished: The pie is all.
> 
> pronoun 9. the whole quantity or amount: He ate all of the peanuts. All are gone.
> 10. the whole number; every one: all of us.
> 11. everything: Is that all you want to say? All is lost.
> 
> noun 12. one's whole interest, energy, or property: to give one's all; to lose one's all.
> 13. (often initial capital letter) the entire universe.
> 
> adverb 14. wholly; entirely; completely: all alone.
> 15. only; exclusively: He spent his income all on pleasure.
> 16. each; apiece: The score was one all.
> 17. Archaic. even; just.
> 
> 
> THEY'RE OPPOSITES, RAVI.
> 
> But in Oppositeland that would make them the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravi didn't say all.  She said "a group".  And Palin said entertainerS.  As in plural.  As in more than one.  As in not just Letterman.  As in a group.
Click to expand...



This is what Ravi said (hence my previous quote useage)

"Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an *entire group of people *as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.

She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is using her daughter to make cheap political talking points.

She's a total skank."

Note the bolded phrase...

So show me where "some" is defined as an "entire" group of people (a.k.a. ALL)?


----------



## Nik

AllieBaba said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SOME*
> 
> Let's look up the definition of "some".
> 
> Then we'll look up the definition of "all" and see if the two are the same.
> 
> adjective 1. being an undetermined or unspecified one: Some person may object.
> 2. (used with plural nouns) certain: Some days I stay home.
> 3. of a certain unspecified number, amount, degree, etc.: to some extent.
> 4. unspecified but considerable in number, amount, degree, etc.: We talked for some time. He was here some weeks.
> 5. Informal. of impressive or remarkable quality, consequence, extent, etc.: That was some storm.
> 
> pronoun 6. certain persons, individuals, instances, etc., not specified: Some think he is dead.
> 7. an unspecified number, amount, etc., as distinguished from the rest or in addition: He paid a thousand dollars and then some.
> 
> adverb 8. (used with numerals and with words expressing degree, extent, etc.) approximately; about: Some 300 were present.
> 9. Informal. to some degree or extent; somewhat: I like baseball some. She is feeling some better today.
> 10. Informal. to a great degree or extent; considerably: That's going some.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Origin:
> bef. 900; ME (adj. and pronoun); OE sum orig., someone; c. MLG, MHG sum, ON sumr, Goth sums
> 
> 
> Usage note:
> As pronouns, both some and any may be used in affirmative or negative questions: Will you (won't you) have some? Do you (don't you) have any? But some is used in affirmative statements and answers: You may have some. Yes, I'd like some. And in negative statements and answers, any is the usual choice: I don't care for any. No, I can't take any.
> 
> Now ALL:
> 
> all&#8194;&#8194;/&#596;l/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [awl]  Show IPA
> adjective 1. the whole of (used in referring to quantity, extent, or duration): all the cake; all the way; all year.
> 2. the whole number of (used in referring to individuals or particulars, taken collectively): all students.
> 3. the greatest possible (used in referring to quality or degree): with all due respect; with all speed.
> 4. every: all kinds; all sorts.
> 5. any; any whatever: beyond all doubt.
> 6. nothing but; only: The coat is all wool.
> 7. dominated by or as if by the conspicuous possession or use of a particular feature: The colt was all legs. They were all ears, listening attentively to everything she said.
> 8. Chiefly Pennsylvania German. all gone; consumed; finished: The pie is all.
> 
> pronoun 9. the whole quantity or amount: He ate all of the peanuts. All are gone.
> 10. the whole number; every one: all of us.
> 11. everything: Is that all you want to say? All is lost.
> 
> noun 12. one's whole interest, energy, or property: to give one's all; to lose one's all.
> 13. (often initial capital letter) the entire universe.
> 
> adverb 14. wholly; entirely; completely: all alone.
> 15. only; exclusively: He spent his income all on pleasure.
> 16. each; apiece: The score was one all.
> 17. Archaic. even; just.
> 
> 
> THEY'RE OPPOSITES, RAVI.
> 
> But in Oppositeland that would make them the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi didn't say all.  She said "a group".  And Palin said entertainerS.  As in plural.  As in more than one.  As in not just Letterman.  As in a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Ravi said (hence my previous quote useage)
> 
> "Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an *entire group of people *as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.
> 
> She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is using her daughter to make cheap political talking points.
> 
> She's a total skank."
> 
> Note the bolded phrase...
> 
> So show me where "some" is defined as an "entire" group of people (a.k.a. ALL)?
Click to expand...


All you need to do is change the parameters.  Its quite easy.  

Sarah Palin was, by definition, talking about ALL of a group of people.  She was also, probably, talking about SOME of a different group of people.

Logic is fun!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

What bugs me more about the whole letterman thing is not just that he told the joke, but instead of there being embarrassed silence from the audience, there was tremendous laughter.   Not only did letterman think it funny, but a large portion of the people watching also thought it funny.

It may be that Letterman got confused which daughter was at the game.   Given Bristol's history and the fact she is out there talking about the matter, she has sort of opened herself up for this.  Personally, I don't think she has, but if you make yourself any kind of public figure, it sort of is open season.  That is the rules of the game as it is played today.

As for letterman, this is pretty much who the guy is.  He has and will do worse.  I never have liked him, and this is pretty much why.

Making sex jokes about  a 14 year old girl, under any circumstance defines letterman, and whoever will defend the behavior.

Just to turn the tables for a bit.  Rush Limbaugh did a very nasty photoshop of Chelsea as a spaniel.  Rush was man enough to apologize the very next night.   

Letterman can only be defined as human because the chimps won't have him.


----------



## AllieBaba

Nik said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi didn't say all.  She said "a group".  And Palin said entertainerS.  As in plural.  As in more than one.  As in not just Letterman.  As in a group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Ravi said (hence my previous quote useage)
> 
> "Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an *entire group of people *as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.
> 
> She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is using her daughter to make cheap political talking points.
> 
> She's a total skank."
> 
> Note the bolded phrase...
> 
> So show me where "some" is defined as an "entire" group of people (a.k.a. ALL)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you need to do is change the parameters.  Its quite easy.
> 
> Sarah Palin was, by definition, talking about ALL of a group of people.  She was also, probably, talking about SOME of a different group of people.
> 
> Logic is fun!
Click to expand...



The "all" she was talking about was those few who do meet the definition.

Which brings us back to: It's the absolute opposite of what Ravi is asserting...that she broadbrushed all of Hollywood. She was referring to "some" of the Hollywood crowd, and "all" can be applied only to the subgroup.

fucking idiot.


----------



## AllieBaba

Baruch Menachem said:


> What bugs me more about the whole letterman thing is not just that he told the joke, but instead of there being embarrassed silence from the audience, there was tremendous laughter.   Not only did letterman think it funny, but a large portion of the people watching also thought it funny.
> 
> It may be that Letterman got confused which daughter was at the game.   Given Bristol's history and the fact she is out there talking about the matter, she has sort of opened herself up for this.  Personally, I don't think she has, but if you make yourself any kind of public figure, it sort of is open season.  That is the rules of the game as it is played today.
> 
> As for letterman, this is pretty much who the guy is.  He has and will do worse.  I never have liked him, and this is pretty much why.
> 
> Making sex jokes about  a 14 year old girl, under any circumstance defines letterman, and whoever will defend the behavior.
> 
> Just to turn the tables for a bit.  Rush Limbaugh did a very nasty photoshop of Chelsea as a spaniel.  Rush was man enough to apologize the very next night.
> 
> Letterman can only be defined as human because the chimps won't have him.



Lol..Chelsea as a spaniel.

Still, it's not sexual. 

And keep in mind the audience at Letterman...who is going to actually go to see Letterman live?

Lefties.


----------



## Tinktink

AllieBaba said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an entire group of people as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.
> 
> She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is *using her daughter* to make cheap political talking points.
> 
> She's a total skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you fucking idiot, she did the exact OPPOSITE.
> 
> "some Hollywood/NY entertainers" is what she said in her statement.
> Palin vs. Letterman - The Note
> 
> And the comment about her daughter wasn't the only bad joke Letterman made about the Palins. He used Sarah as the focus for his Top 10....
Click to expand...


If Sarah replied to his statement bringing Willow into it, when Willow wasn't even at the game, it was her intent to insite a flame.


----------



## Tinktink

Baruch Menachem said:


> What bugs me more about the whole letterman thing is not just that he told the joke, but instead of there being embarrassed silence from the audience, there was tremendous laughter.   Not only did letterman think it funny, but a large portion of the people watching also thought it funny.
> 
> It may be that Letterman got confused which daughter was at the game.   Given Bristol's history and the fact she is out there talking about the matter, she has sort of opened herself up for this.  Personally, I don't think she has, but if you make yourself any kind of public figure, it sort of is open season.  That is the rules of the game as it is played today.
> 
> As for letterman, this is pretty much who the guy is.  He has and will do worse.  I never have liked him, and this is pretty much why.
> 
> Making sex jokes about  a 14 year old girl, under any circumstance defines letterman, and whoever will defend the behavior.
> 
> Just to turn the tables for a bit.  Rush Limbaugh did a very nasty photoshop of Chelsea as a spaniel.  Rush was man enough to apologize the very next night.
> 
> Letterman can only be defined as human because the chimps won't have him.



Once again he was not confused who was at the game, WHY because none of her kids was at the game.   If you are going to make statements of fact, please make sure your facts are facts and not judgements or hopes.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Lol..Chelsea as a spaniel.
> 
> Still, it's not sexual.



Actually, Rush calling a thirteen year-old the "White House dog" seems more offensive than merely saying that someone got knocked up.


----------



## AllieBaba

Says the token child molester.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> Says the token child molester.



Damn it! Him again?!


----------



## Sinatra

AllieBaba said:


> Says the token child molester.



Agreed.

Agno is beyond just another lefty.

By his own words, he is a proponent of child sex - and that makes him this board's biggest loser.

The fact he supported these Letterman jokes against the Palin family and their daughter, speaks volumes as to where such support actually resides.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Agno is beyond just another lefty.
> 
> By his own words, he is a proponent of child sex - and that makes him this board's biggest loser.
> 
> The fact he supported these Letterman jokes against the Palin family and their daughter, speaks volumes as to where such support actually resides.



Then by that same reasoning, Newt Gingrich is indisputably as great a "proponent of child sex." I await your condemnation of him, though it's become apparent at this point that flagrant inconsistency is a component of your maleficent proclamations.


----------



## ItsFairmont

Let's start off by acknowledging something that everyone agrees with:


DAVID LETTERMAN IS NOT FUNNY.



Okay, now that we ALL agree with him, let's also acknowledge another TRUTH:



The PALIN Family are REDNECKS.  They are NOT smart people.


Okay, this thread is finished.


----------



## elvis

ItsFairmont said:


> Let's start off by acknowledging something that everyone agrees with:
> 
> 
> DAVID LETTERMAN IS NOT FUNNY.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now that we ALL agree with him, let's also acknowledge another TRUTH:
> 
> 
> 
> The PALIN Family are REDNECKS.  They are NOT smart people.
> 
> 
> Okay, this thread is finished.



Try again, asshole.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Agno is beyond just another lefty.
> 
> By his own words, he is a proponent of child sex - and that makes him this board's biggest loser.
> 
> The fact he supported these Letterman jokes against the Palin family and their daughter, speaks volumes as to where such support actually resides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then by that same reasoning, Newt Gingrich is indisputably as great a "proponent of child sex." I await your condemnation of him, though it's become apparent at this point that flagrant inconsistency is a component of your maleficent proclamations.
Click to expand...


Keep talking.

You stated that children with the "abilty" are ready for sex.  You were not discussing any other issue at that time - nor did you ever provide proof of Gingrich having said anything regarding underage sex.

Then another member of the forum confirmed that that is in fact your belief based upon former conversations.

Your efforts to deflect signal absolute guilt on this issue Agno.

But let's allow you to clear things up then.

Do you support a 13 year old girl having consensual sex with say, a 40 year old man?

And for now - a simple YES or NO will suffice.

Thank you.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Keep talking.
> 
> You stated that children with the "abilty" are ready for sex.  You were not discussing any other issue at that time - nor did you ever provide proof of Gingrich having said anything regarding underage sex.
> 
> Then another member of the forum confirmed that that is in fact your belief based upon former conversations.
> 
> Your efforts to deflect signal absolute guilt on this issue Agno.
> 
> But let's allow you to clear things up then.
> 
> Do you support a 13 year old girl having consensual sex with say, a 40 year old man?
> 
> And for now - a simple YES or NO will suffice.
> 
> Thank you.



You can't run or hide, Din. I provided proof that Gingrich supports the abolition of adolescence, and thus, an ultimate scheme that involved the initiation of legal adulthood around the period of puberty. There's no conceivable reason that sexual affairs wouldn't be included; it's just a normal element of bodily self-governance. I also provided a quote from an author that he enthusiastically endorsed that illustrated this reality.

Hence, if you wish to describe me as a "proponent of child sex," you have no choice but to describe Gingrich similarly. Personally, I don't especially care what you think I am; your opinion has no bearing on policy formation or reform, and you can't survive in the marketplace of ideas. But I would like to see if you're willing to be openly and deliberately inconsistent.


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep talking.
> 
> You stated that children with the "abilty" are ready for sex.  You were not discussing any other issue at that time - nor did you ever provide proof of Gingrich having said anything regarding underage sex.
> 
> Then another member of the forum confirmed that that is in fact your belief based upon former conversations.
> 
> Your efforts to deflect signal absolute guilt on this issue Agno.
> 
> But let's allow you to clear things up then.
> 
> Do you support a 13 year old girl having consensual sex with say, a 40 year old man?
> 
> And for now - a simple YES or NO will suffice.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't run or hide, Din. I provided proof that Gingrich supports the abolition of adolescence, and thus, an ultimate scheme that involved the initiation of legal adulthood around the period of puberty. There's no conceivable reason that sexual affairs wouldn't be included; it's just a normal element of bodily self-governance. I also provided a quote from an author that he enthusiastically endorsed that illustrated this reality.
> 
> Hence, if you wish to describe me as a "proponent of child sex," you have no choice but to describe Gingrich similarly. Personally, I don't especially care what you think I am; your opinion has no bearing on policy formation or reform, and you can't survive in the marketplace of ideas. But I would like to see if you're willing to be openly and deliberately inconsistent.
Click to expand...


Don't attempt to further your speculative premise.

Let us deal with YOUR WORDS, clearly advocating underage sex.

So we ask you again Agno - Do you support a 13 year old girl have consensual sex with a 40 year old?
Simply answer the question yes or no - we can deal with explanations of why later.

Thank you.


----------



## jeffrockit

strollingbones said:


> unforunately this has gone on a long time...jokes about amy carter....etc....i think kids should be off limits unless they put themselves in the limelight...ie....bristol palin is fair game...she is out giving speeches on abstinance...



What a horrible thing to give a speech on, Abstinance...she should be shot. A slimey joke is not near enough punishment for that is a terrible message she gives. It's not like we have a problem with unwanted pregnancies, STD's and all in our middle and high schools.

Also, as a previous poster mentioned, why then is Michele Obama not a target for their sleazy humor? Oh yeah, double standard.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Don't attempt to further your speculative premise.
> 
> Let us deal with YOUR WORDS, clearly advocating underage sex.
> 
> So we ask you again Agno - Do you support a 13 year old girl have consensual sex with a 40 year old?
> Simply answer the question yes or no - we can deal with explanations of why later.
> 
> Thank you.



Of course not. That would be illegal. And I don't prescribe any specific actions for individuals without knowledge of their circumstances. My interest isn't in any specific action; it's in youth capable of exercising rights in an informed and rational manner being permitted to and then doing what they please. 

Moreover, there's no "speculative premise" for you to worry your fuzzy little had about, slappy. Reading the quotes that I provided illustrates a reality that even you aren't too stupid to ignore.


----------



## WillowTree

No matter how much or for how long.. there is nothing you can say that will explain, condone, or justify depraved dave's actions against a 14 year old girl..


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't attempt to further your speculative premise.
> 
> Let us deal with YOUR WORDS, clearly advocating underage sex.
> 
> So we ask you again Agno - Do you support a 13 year old girl have consensual sex with a 40 year old?
> Simply answer the question yes or no - we can deal with explanations of why later.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course not. That would be illegal*. And I don't prescribe any specific actions for individuals without knowledge of their circumstances. My interest isn't in any specific action; it's in youth capable of exercising rights in an informed and rational manner being permitted to and then doing what they please.
> 
> Moreover, there's no "speculative premise" for you to worry your fuzzy little had about, slappy. Reading the quotes that I provided illustrates a reality that even you aren't too stupid to ignore.
Click to expand...



Do you feel it should be illegal?

A simple yes or no.


----------



## jeffrockit

Coloradomtnman said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's the double fuckin standard.
> 
> 
> #3.  Nobody was hurt, it was just words.  Right?  Or would you categorize it as "Hate Speech"?
> 
> Have a great afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left would call it "Hate Speech". They often do if it comes from conservatives.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sinatra

WillowTree said:


> No matter how much or for how long.. there is nothing you can say that will explain, condone, or justify depraved dave's actions against a 14 year old girl..



Agreed.

And now look at Agno running and hiding away from his earlier suggestion that children should be allowed to have sex if they have the "ability".


----------



## jeffrockit

KittenKoder said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a slut, Letterman is a personality who milks things like that for a laugh, and anyone who takes TV too seriously is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of Slut
> Slut
> noun
> A slovenly or promiscuous woman
> 
> Any proof she fits this dictionary definition?
Click to expand...


----------



## AllieBaba

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Agno is beyond just another lefty.
> 
> By his own words, he is a proponent of child sex - and that makes him this board's biggest loser.
> 
> The fact he supported these Letterman jokes against the Palin family and their daughter, speaks volumes as to where such support actually resides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then by that same reasoning, Newt Gingrich is indisputably as great a "proponent of child sex." I await your condemnation of him, though it's become apparent at this point that flagrant inconsistency is a component of your maleficent proclamations.
Click to expand...


No, because the reasoning we're using are your own comments that it should be legal to have sex with children.

I don't believe Newt ever said that.


----------



## brownlou

Everyone is for freedom of speech until someone says something they don't like.
If you don't like what Letterman says then just change the channel.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Do you feel it should be illegal?
> 
> A simple yes or no.



Not for people that are emancipated or have otherwise indicated an ability to function in the adult world and make responsible decisions about their own welfare. Nor does Gingrich, but you still wish to scurry away from discussing him. When will you confront your inconsistency head-on, idiot? 



Sinatra said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And now look at Agno running and hiding away from his earlier suggestion that children should be allowed to have sex if they have the "ability".



I'm not running or hiding from anything. You may think you've discovered some new schtick, but Allie enjoyed a rare moment of accuracy when she said that it's been known since last year (before you came here), that I believe that age restrictions should be abolished and replaced with measurements of ability.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> No, because the reasoning we're using are your own comments that it should be legal to have sex with children.
> 
> I don't believe Newt ever said that.



Newt said that adulthood should ideally begin at puberty and that adolescence should be ended. That's effectively what I say, and we both advocate the restructuring of age restrictions to reflect that. There's thus little difference in our ideological views...but if you genuinely believe that I'm a "proponent of child rape," it's telling that you would stand by Newt because of shared rightist ideology instead of condemn his own "advocacy of child rape."


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel it should be illegal?
> 
> A simple yes or no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not for people that are emancipated or have otherwise indicated an ability to function in the adult world and make responsible decisions about their own welfare*.
> _____________
> 
> So there you have it folks - once again Agno (finally) admits to advocating child sex.
> 
> Just as he defended Letterman's sexual comments regarding the 14 year old daughter of the Palins.
Click to expand...


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> So there you have it folks - once again Agno (finally) admits to advocating child sex.



Actually, if your objection to "child sex" is that children and other youth would be subject to manipulation because of their inability to make rational decisions, and I advocate transmission of those rights only upon successful indication that one's capable of exercising said rights responsibly and you advocate merely granting them to all who pass a certain line in the sand (i.e. age), wouldn't that mean that there'd be greater danger of manipulation occurring in your preferred framework? 

That's why I like the plan that Newt and I support instead; it ensures that only the responsible will be permitted to exercise their rights according to their ability rather than their age.



Sinatra said:


> Just as he defended Letterman's sexual comments regarding the 14 year old daughter of the Palins.



You are one dimwitted little troll, but even you shouldn't be too stupid to realize that the "knocked up" remark would be absolutely meaningless were he not referring to Bristol.


----------



## AllieBaba

You are completely disgusting, Agna.


----------



## Ravi

Well, what I got out of this:

Letterman sucks, but the Palins suck more.

Nice job on using your daughter asswipes.


----------



## Agnapostate

AllieBaba said:


> You are completely disgusting, Agna.



And therefore...so is Newt?


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Well, what I got out of this:
> 
> Letterman sucks, but the Palins suck more.
> 
> Nice job on using your daughter asswipes.





A new low to which you have sunk.. down near the drain! circling!


----------



## Sinatra

Agnapostate said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are completely disgusting, Agna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And therefore...so is Newt?
Click to expand...


Newt's a portly fellow, but even his girth is not enough for your disgusting advocation of child sex to hide behind.

You have been outed by your own words.

Congrats.


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what I got out of this:
> 
> Letterman sucks, but the Palins suck more.
> 
> Nice job on using your daughter asswipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new low to which you have sunk.. down near the drain!
Click to expand...


in the drain.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Newt's a portly fellow, but even his girth is not enough for your disgusting advocation of child sex to hide behind.
> 
> You have been outed by your own words.
> 
> Congrats.



So Newt's a "disgusting advocate of child sex" too? Actually, I'm curious: Is George Will one too?


----------



## WillowTree

elvis3577 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what I got out of this:
> 
> Letterman sucks, but the Palins suck more.
> 
> Nice job on using your daughter asswipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new low to which you have sunk.. down near the drain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the drain.
Click to expand...




yep!


----------



## Sinatra

Game.
Set.
Match.


----------



## Agnapostate

Sinatra said:


> Game.
> Set.
> Match.



Newt. 
Gin. 
Grich.


----------



## WillowTree

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game.
> Set.
> Match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newt.
> Gin.
> Grich.
Click to expand...




Pig
Postate


----------



## elvis

Agnapostate said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game.
> Set.
> Match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newt.
> Gin.
> Grich.
Click to expand...


may i suggest you buy some punky brewster videos to help keep you "at bay" so you don't ruin some poor innocent kid's life by "manipulating" them?


----------



## Agnapostate

elvis3577 said:


> may i suggest you buy some punky brewster videos to help keep you "at bay" so you don't ruin some poor innocent kid's life by "manipulating" them?



Pelvis, this is yet another time that you've mentioned the same brewster bullshit. Now I don't know if you've been downing the Pabst like Barney Gumble or what, but I think your dinky little ass had better come up with something better, sport.


----------



## Nik

AllieBaba said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Ravi said (hence my previous quote useage)
> 
> "Because in her criticism of Letterman she implicated an *entire group of people *as sharing the blame when in reality no one at all besides Letterman is responsible for what he said nor has anyone else ever made such a comment about Palin's daughters.
> 
> She is using the situation to cry "bad hollywood!" In other words she is using her daughter to make cheap political talking points.
> 
> She's a total skank."
> 
> Note the bolded phrase...
> 
> So show me where "some" is defined as an "entire" group of people (a.k.a. ALL)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is change the parameters.  Its quite easy.
> 
> Sarah Palin was, by definition, talking about ALL of a group of people.  She was also, probably, talking about SOME of a different group of people.
> 
> Logic is fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "all" she was talking about was those few who do meet the definition.
> 
> Which brings us back to: It's the absolute opposite of what Ravi is asserting...that she broadbrushed all of Hollywood. She was referring to "some" of the Hollywood crowd, and "all" can be applied only to the subgroup.
> 
> fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


You know what she was referring too?

Ok then, mindreader.


----------



## Nik

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what I got out of this:
> 
> Letterman sucks, but the Palins suck more.
> 
> Nice job on using your daughter asswipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new low to which you have sunk.. down near the drain! circling!
Click to expand...


You can see her circling from your vantage point at the bottom, eh?


----------



## Shadow

Ravi said:


> Well, what I got out of this:
> 
> Letterman sucks, but the Palins suck more.
> 
> Nice job on using your daughter asswipes.



Sooo taking your daughter to a baseball game is now "using" her?  OMG OMG OMG call the firing squad.

You're a dipshit.


----------



## Agnapostate

Don't be an idiot. Attacking Letterman in return and remarking "we wouldn't want Willow near Letterman" is "using" her.


----------



## Nik

Shadow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what I got out of this:
> 
> Letterman sucks, but the Palins suck more.
> 
> Nice job on using your daughter asswipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo taking your daughter to a baseball game is now "using" her?  OMG OMG OMG call the firing squad.
> 
> You're a dipshit.
Click to expand...


Swing and a miss!


----------

